# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread (now with extra MEGA)



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2013)

. Add them, share yours, etc.






You're welcome.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Last post will be mine!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Critical Hit!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2013)

Any left-handed people having trouble on some of the Super Training stages? That Magnezone one is nightmarish for me.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2013)

So close...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

.44 said:


> Hello, good sir.
> 
> WHICH ONE???


Powerscore

Testmasters is in my area too but I heard that Powerscore (especially their prep book) was better.

Do you have a different recommendation?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Any left-handed people having trouble on some of the Super Training stages? That Magnezone one is nightmarish for me.


I'm left-handed. It was hard at first but after a few runs I managed to find a comfortable grip.

Magnezone can be a bitch, but Dragalge is the fucking worst.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Super Training is even more godlike tgab I thought initially


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> Powerscore
> 
> Testmasters is in my area too but I heard that Powerscore (especially their prep book) was better.
> 
> Do you have a different recommendation?


I do not.

I have several classmates who taught at Testmasters and really stand by it. I'm sure as long as you put in the effort any system will work for you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

You guys just need to take it slowly and observe where the monsters go, get a speed demon or a green/orange user and go to town on them bitches.

Its real easy once you got the feel and the rythym down. Just send the attacks where the goals are moving towards . Also you can get closer or farther away by using the D-Pad


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 19, 2013)

So how is the game? Any good?


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

My best Lv. 3 super training was Haxorus. 2:48.7 remaining.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 19, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> So how is the game? Any good?



Really fucking good.


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmm... I also beasted the Hydreigon one with 3:05.3.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2013)

Posting in new thread.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

My Greninja has 30 medals from super training.

He blitzkrieg'd the whole show yesterday.


----------



## .44 (Oct 19, 2013)

Why so many?


----------



## lacey (Oct 19, 2013)

For anyone who's looking for a Glaceon or Leafeon:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

.44 said:


> Why so many?



Thats how many you can get in total.

That lovely bastard completely annihilated the competition XD 

Now I really need a shiny froakie with protean.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh thank god that I didn't save in those areas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanx blunt for the reply in the old thread.  



Seto Kaiba said:


> Any left-handed people having trouble on some of the Super Training stages? That Magnezone one is nightmarish for me.



Magnezone is a whore. And I am not even left-handed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

Lv. 3 Super Training  

Most are a little hectic for me, but the Wailord one is kinda funny


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> Thanx blunt for the reply in the old thread.


?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

So apparently you can aslo pass IV's down in breeding via destiny knot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> ?



About the Super Training thing dude.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Ho... seems like its much easier to get the IV spread you want this gen via breeding hmm.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Any left-handed people having trouble on some of the Super Training stages? That Magnezone one is nightmarish for me.


I'm not doing any better as a right-handed person.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2013)

Chain breeding is inventive, it's fun, but it can be a pain...trying to get a Timid Ghastly out of all this. Well, I got my Ferroseed to pass down its Timid nature to a Honedge, and the Ghastly I received in a trade is female.

If anyone has a Haunter they wanna evolve into a Gengar, but don't wanna part with I'd like to make the exchange all the same when I finally get my egg.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey, so Goomy is on Road 14, after the 5th Gym? Was expecting to see it a bit later.
And I'm OHKO'ing 'em left and right, even with my "weaker" moves.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Lv. 3 Super Training
> 
> Most are a little hectic for me, but the Wailord one is kinda funny



For anyone who doesn't know level 3 is 12 evs per game. Although you have to have significant evs in that stat or you have no chance.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> For anyone who doesn't know level 3 is 12 evs per game. Although you have to have significant evs in that stat or you have no chance.


Really? Your EVs affect how you do in Super Training, too?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, which are why the games are tiered. Also speed stat let's you move faster.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Someone in my list tell me what my safari type is.

Also all my friends are rock fire and ground.

And serebii says if your friend is online st the time and had beaten the e4 the Pokemon have two perfect IVs.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Prankster Riolu, and Sableeye 

Also Octillery is going to be banned.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Someone in my list tell me what my safari type is.
> 
> Also all my friends are rock fire and ground.
> 
> And serebii says if your friend is online st the time and had beaten the e4 the Pokemon have two perfect IVs.



Water.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

They would make me water. Fuck you gramfreak. 

Wait that means you can get dream world Frogadier in mine.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> They would make me water. Fuck you gramfreak.
> 
> Wait that means you can get dream world Frogadier in mine.



Can there be more than 3? Cause the only ones that appear are Bibarel, Gyrados, and Azumarill.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't know. Well I guess they show up randomly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

someone sent me a Japanese Honedge Level 1 hehe <3

wonder trade is randomly lulzy


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Don't know. Well I guess they show up randomly



I guess, I'm hoping that I can find somebody to trade me a protein Froakie.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Holy shit what did they do to Ponyta?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Wonder traded a Scatterbug for Golem. Good deal is good.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Level 30 DW Braixen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dfgVz7hOm14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myri (Oct 19, 2013)

I have four Pokemon in mind for the E4 so far:

Delphox lvl. 69
Psyshock
Flamethrower
Blast Burn
Future Sight

Yveltal LVL 59
Phantom Force
Oblivion Wing
Fly
Dark Pulse

Tyrantrum LVL 61
Earthquake
Dragon Claw
Crunch
Strength

Gengar LVL 73
Dream Eater
Shadow Claw
Dark Pulse
Toxic


any suggestions for last two party members?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

All these amazing features. Imagine Z gen 6 confirmed bestest


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Tbh I never understood how IVs work. I just know that competitive players cherish them.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

So I caught a Sassy Goomy

But then I caught a Modest Sligoo...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2013)

How can i easily find a place where it rains?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I love how people call Fairies OP

Dragon had basically one weakness, itself. Dragons easily went on s rampage. The only way to really stop them was by s faster dragon, noone uses ice commonly.

And Dark, and fighting were rampant too.

They even made Steel, and Poison useful again.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 19, 2013)

Caught a shiny Geodude


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I love how people call Fairies OP
> 
> Dragon had basically one weakness, itself. Dragons easily went on s rampage. The only way to really stop them was by s faster dragon, noone uses ice commonly.
> 
> ...


Realest talk. 

Fairy is not even close to overpowered. Lucario walked through the Fairy Gym with Lucarionite and Poison Jab. 

I only wish I had Honedge then, it would have been a killing spree for him.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Realest talk.
> 
> Fairy is not even close to overpowered. Lucario walked through the Fairy Gym with Lucarionite and Poison Jab.
> 
> I only with I had Honedge then, it would have been a killing spree for him.



No Fairy wants a bullet punch or Meteor Mash.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

How does one increase O-Power levels?


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

^I think thought they get increased by the more you use them, right?  Haven't used them much though...

[YOUTUBE]Ot0mNjNFRqM[/YOUTUBE]

Has anyone seen this video yet? 

In the video it says Destiny Knot can pass down 5 ivs from both parents combined.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2013)

Adding all of you. My FC: 4270-1526-0930


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah Shofu is the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Realest talk.
> 
> Fairy is not even close to overpowered. Lucario walked through the Fairy Gym with Lucarionite and Poison Jab.



To be fair, you're using a mega evolution in an in-game gym. A 5 year old could outmaneuver the AI in this game. 

We'll see how fearsome Fairy types are when they're used in true competitive battling.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, you're using a mega evolution in an in-game gym. A 5 year old could outmaneuver the AI in this game.
> 
> We'll see how fearsome Fairy types are when they're used in true competitive battling.



Been using one. Its funny watching dark types squirm. God Pangora, and Scrafty aren't ready.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, you're using a mega evolution in an in-game gym. A 5 year old could outmaneuver the AI in this game.
> 
> We'll see how fearsome Fairy types are when they're used in true competitive battling.


Even without Megavolution, Poison Jab Lucario would've walked all over them. Honedge would've been butchery. 

I'm sure Faries will be very fearsome competitively. But with regards to type, there simply nothing overly powerful about about it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

They aren't OP

But methinks they_ are_ catching folks off guard


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Even without Megavolution, Poison Jab Lucario would've walked all over them. Honedge would've been butchery.
> 
> I'm sure Faries will be very fearsome competitively. But with regards to type, there simply nothing overly powerful about about it.




I think that's what they wanted since I don't think any fairy move had more than base 95


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

GMF said:


> ^I think thought they get increased by the more you use them, right?  Haven't used them much though...


Yeah, I forget to use 'em, I just dash and run into enemies before I know it.  Used the money one before the Fairy gym leader, though, and in the Power Plant against Flare.  Need me lotsa money if I wanna buy all the stuff I need. Seriously, what's up with the economy in this game.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yeah Shofu is the best.



I just randomly ran into that video. His reaction to Zapdos showing up in another video is perfect.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I love how people call Fairies OP
> 
> Dragon had basically one weakness, itself. Dragons easily went on s rampage. The only way to really stop them was by s faster dragon, noone uses ice commonly.
> 
> ...



Steel types wall dragons all day every day, Ferrothorn is the dragons bane and punishes outrage users. 

Also ice beam is one of the most common attacking types in the game, if your pokemon was unfortunate enough to not have access to ice beam, hidden power ice was a very popular move.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I forget to use 'em, I just dash and run into enemies before I know it.  Used the money one before the Fairy gym leader, though, and in the Power Plant against Flare.  Need me lotsa money if I wanna buy all the stuff I need. Seriously, what's up with the economy in this game.



By the time I Beat E4 with out money grinding I had 500k.

Also I'm 97% sure its based off yen. Example 100,000 is like $100


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

GMF said:


> I just randomly ran into that video. His reaction to Zapdos showing up in another video is perfect.





Xiammes said:


> Steel types wall dragons all day every day, Ferrothorn is the dragons bane and punishes outrage users.
> 
> Also ice beam is one of the most common attacking types in the game, if your pokemon was unfortunate enough to not have access to ice beam, hidden power ice was a very popular move.



Masuda himself said fairy came to be because dragons were too good. ( paraphrasing )


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

FC: 3797 6508 4500

Anyone that wants to add me can go ahead.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't think Fairy type was ever meant to be overpowered. Like the Dark type, Fairy type was introduced to neuter an actually overpowered Pok?mon type - Dark types were brought in to attempt to remedy the fact Alakazam and Mewtwo dominated everything and everyone back in Gen I and now we have Fairy types to try to remedy the Dragon and Fighting types that dominated Gen V.

While it's true that Fairy types have weird weaknesses that you'd specifically need to cater towards (very few would bring Poison or Steel type moves to battle since, even with the Fairy weakness added, they're only super effective against three types each), they only have three resistances and one immunity which is easy enough to work around. Especially since Fairy types are pretty frail outside of Gardevoir and Togekiss, who themselves remove resistances or add weaknesses due to their typing.

I mean, heck... I beat the Seventh Gym with an Absol. You go charging in there with a high enough Attack and a move they don't resist and the whole Gym is pretty screwed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn't call them frail. Sylveon can take hits, as well ad Togekiss etc.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I forget to use 'em, I just dash and run into enemies before I know it.  Used the money one before the Fairy gym leader, though, and in the Power Plant against Flare.  Need me lotsa money if I wanna buy all the stuff I need. Seriously, what's up with the economy in this game.



So far the most times I've used them is when someone else sends them. I'll probably start using them soon though. 

All I need money for is breeding.  And maybe more ultra balls. I probably won't need more until my actual team training begins.

Trying to get a perfect Goomy is a nightmare.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2013)

Klefki is the shit completely screws over the overrated Chicken and i don't even play competitive Pokemon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I was battling this guy, and I was like I dare you to evolve Blaziken. Needless to say Plush ate his soul.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2013)

Already got my Shiny Noibat's affection up 100% and Super training it now for speed and attack.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare Bulbasaur/Swirlix they don't mind giving away?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I also want a Swirlix


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> By the time I Beat E4 with out money grinding I had 500k.
> 
> Also I'm 97% sure its based off yen. Example 100,000 is like $100


Seriously? 
Well, money does seem easy to come by. Wallet got filled up so quickly I forgot I ever spent 180k on a shirt + fedora. 

Is there anything to do post-games that even needs money, like how you could get a house and decorate it in Platinum? Something like that. I liked having my own house. Wonder how mom felt about it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

the best thing I like about Goodra is that it gets grass moves like Power Whip, saved my ass a few times against those pesky water/ice.

stands out from other dragons for this too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a Swirlix but only one. gotta hold tho i'm tryna clear victory road.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Breed it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> For anyone who doesn't know level 3 is 12 evs per game. *Although you have to have significant evs in that stat or you have no chance.*


That's not necessarily true. I only do the level 3 games, even when I'm starting fresh with an EV-less mon. I rarely lose. It gets a lot easier with practice.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

What? With no evs you'd be doing Mac like 20 damage. I literally timed out on it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

I only shoot completely charged balls. Usually ~100 damage at 0 EVs.


----------



## hehey (Oct 19, 2013)

Gengar can learn *Dazzling Gleam* (80 BP 100 Acc) to screw over Dragons, fighting, and Dark Types (godsend)..... Game Freak loves Gengar/



Platinum said:


> FC: 3797 6508 4500
> 
> Anyone that wants to add me can go ahead.


added you, my FC is in my sig


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

for me it's not worth doing Level 3 anyway cause I clear Level 2 pretty fast and I could probably do 2 in the span of doing 1 Level 3.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

caught two more Swirlixes for you guys.

FC: 1693-1660-3880


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Battle mansion hold on


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

hehey said:


> Gengar can learn *Dazzling Gleam* (80 BP 100 Acc) to screw over Dragons, fighting, and Dark Types (godsend)..... Game Freak loves Gengar/
> 
> 
> added you, my FC is in my sig



 Gengar will be king of OU.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

My fc is 5343 8528 4888


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> caught two more Swirlixes for you guys.
> 
> FC: 1693-1660-3880



Mine is 5370-1530-7014


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

getting on. just hit me up with a trade request and send me some y exclusive


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

What is Y exclusive?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Skrelp, Larvitar, Heracross are the big ones.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

uh the fairy bird thing. or skrelp.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't own any of those.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh lols you are leroy my baddd.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> FC: 3797 6508 4500
> 
> Anyone that wants to add me can go ahead.





Rain's Angel said:


> caught two more Swirlixes for you guys.
> 
> FC: 1693-1660-3880





Iron Man said:


> My fc is 5343 8528 4888





Lortastic said:


> Mine is 5370-1530-7014



Added you guys. 

My Jolly Gible's great-grandfather was a Yanma with the nature, weird.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Everyone hates on the anime but its good. Aldo the BW theme song is great.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks guys.

gonna face the elite four now whoooo


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2013)

We can't predict the Gen 6 metagame based on gym battles, guys.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

lol gee, been grinding and just realised it's 2:30am.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Gen 6 meta according to WiFi though.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2013)

anyone have a dratini?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2013)

Do folks still need Swirlix? I have two.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Subscribing in the new thread. And hello. 

Just got back from filming with some people. Ready to play some more.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 19, 2013)

saikyou said:


> anyone have a dratini?



I have a bunch of dragonair. I'm still trying to catch one with multiscale though.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I have a bunch of dragonair. I'm still trying to catch one with multiscale though.



To get the hidden ability of a Pok?mon in a friend's safari that person has to be online at the time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't need a Swirlix, but I do need a trade to evolve my own 



Iron Man said:


> Everyone hates on the anime but its good. Aldo the BW theme song is great.



Mewtwo Y movie in half an hour


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Then XY anime.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

holy shit that ending.

best pokemon game.


----------



## hehey (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if those rumors of a fairy Blissey were true?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I have a bunch of dragonair. I'm still trying to catch one with multiscale though.


Just making sure you're aware, Dragonair's Hidden Ability is Marvel Scale. It doesn't get Multiscale until it becomes a Dragonite.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

hehey said:


> Does anyone know if those rumors of a fairy Blissey were true?



They were indeed


----------



## hehey (Oct 19, 2013)

how about the Misdreavous ones?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Added you guys.
> 
> My Jolly Gible's great-grandfather was a Yanma with the nature, weird.



added back too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Wait no I was thinking of Togekiss.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

PokemonAmie can be a pain, too.

I just wanna catch a Pumpkaboo, lowering it with Lucario's Bone Rush, which isn't effective. But Luca keeps loving me and crit'ing it to death. STOP LOVING ME, DAMNIT


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> PokemonAmie can be a pain, too.
> 
> I just wanna catch a Pumpkaboo, lowering it with Lucario's Bone Rush, which isn't effective. But Luca keeps loving me and crit'ing it to death. STOP LOVING ME, DAMNIT


Teach a Poke with a TM move False Swipe. Catch the Pumpkaboo. Reteach the Poke the old TM move.

It's what I do with my Pangoro when I need to catch something I'm too strong to not kill on my own.

Alternatively, you can have pokemon used for just catching other pokes. In White 2 I have an extremely overleveled Jumpluff with False Swipe and Sleep Power. Pretty much the best poke for catching other pokes ever.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> PokemonAmie can be a pain, too.
> 
> I just wanna catch a Pumpkaboo, lowering it with Lucario's Bone Rush, which isn't effective. But Luca keeps loving me and crit'ing it to death. STOP LOVING ME, DAMNIT



If you don't care about what ball it's caught in, use a Quick Ball or Dusk Ball. The former should catch it, even at full health, with ease, and the latter is just good in general as it's caught in a forest iirc.



blunt said:


> Teach a Poke with a TM move False Swipe. Catch the Pumpkaboo. Reteach the Poke the old TM move.
> 
> It's what I do with my Pangoro when I need to catch something I'm too strong to not kill on my own.



Pumpkaboo is Grass/Ghost


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Pumpkaboo is Grass/Ghost


Forgot about that. But Pangoro can have Scrappy.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> Teach a Poke with a TM move False Swipe. Catch the Pumpkaboo. Reteach the Poke the old TM move.
> 
> It's what I do with my Pangoro when I need to catch something I'm too strong to not kill on my own.
> 
> Alternatively, you can have pokemon used for just catching other pokes. In White 2 I have an extremely overleveled Jumpluff with False Swipe and Sleep Power. Pretty much the best poke for catching other pokes ever.


Yeah, I plan to do that later when/if I start catching Pokes. I just happened to run across one in the grass and really wanted it. 

Also, is there a way to tell what size the Pumpkaboo is right away? The Pokedex entry only shows the Small size, so I assume the one I caught is Small. Maybe after every caught Pumpkaboo check the Pokedex for a new entry is entered and that way will know whether the last caught is a new size?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Pumpkaboo comes in different sizes?


----------



## lacey (Oct 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Oh thank god that I didn't save in those areas.



Just remember that you can save in the _buildings_ there, just not out in the street. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Mewtwo Y movie in half an hour



-sobs- I was hoping so hard it would get broadcasted on a local channel, as they usually air Pokemon and YGO things early in the morning. But no, it's exclusively Cartoon Network. Really hoping someone records it and uploads it, this is the only way to curb my craving until December.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I plan to do that later when/if I start catching Pokes. I just happened to run across one in the grass and really wanted it.
> 
> Also, is there a way to tell what size the Pumpkaboo is right away? The Pokedex entry only shows the Small size, so I assume the one I caught is Small. Maybe after every caught Pumpkaboo check the Pokedex for a new entry is entered and that way will know whether the last caught is a new size?



You'll know a Super-Sized one when you hear and see it.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone started breeding for competitive battling? Need dittos or synch pokemon.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Still need better natured dittos before I can start breeding like a pro. Got two dittos, but both with natures I don't need.

I have a ralts with syncronize and modest nature now, but I still need one for adamant nature. Ill probably try to breed one. But I don't have a whole lot of time to do these things these days.  Ah, life; thou heartless bitch.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pumpkaboo comes in different sizes?


Small, Average, Large and Super sizes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting. 

Phantump is more my thing though.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Still need better natured dittos before I can start breeding like a pro. Got two dittos, but both with natures I don't need.
> 
> I have a ralts with syncronize and modest nature now, but I still need one for adamant nature. Ill probably try to breed one. But I don't have a whole lot of time to do these things these days.  Ah, life; thou heartless bitch.



I breed some adamant ones, you can have one.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Still need better natured dittos before I can start breeding like a pro. Got two dittos, but both with natures I don't need.
> 
> I have a ralts with syncronize and modest nature now, but I still need one for adamant nature. Ill probably try to breed one. But I don't have a whole lot of time to do these things these days.  Ah, life; thou heartless bitch.


Exactly. That's why I'm trying to find people to contribute to this tedious but, rewarding process.  
Where do you catch ralts? I'll try catching a few and breeding them for the different natures. I have an adamant Ditto only.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Exactly. That's why I'm trying to find people to contribute to this tedious but, rewarding process.
> Where do you catch ralts? I'll try catching a few and breeding them for the different natures. I have an adamant Ditto only.


Route 4. They're pretty rare though.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

GMF said:


> I breed some adamant ones, you can have one.



Ok. 



Biscuits said:


> Exactly. That's why I'm trying to find people to contribute to this tedious but, rewarding process.
> Where do you catch ralts? I'll try catching a few and breeding them for the different natures. I have an adamant Ditto only.



You catch dem raltsers on Route 4, but they are rare as hell.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Exactly. That's why I'm trying to find people to contribute to this tedious but, rewarding process.
> Where do you catch ralts? I'll try catching a few and breeding them for the different natures. I have an adamant Ditto only.



Have you beaten the game? If so, trade with Daintha in Caf? Soleil and breed w/o an Everstone to try to get good natured Ralts.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> You catch dem raltsers on Route 4, but they are rare as hell.



Actually I think I'm gonna need a few minutes, I thought I had a bunch but then remembered I wonder traded all them.  I still have the original adamant one, I'll breed you one in a few.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah.. 


I'll wait. I'll start my own ralts breeding in the meanwhile, just so I have them at the breeders for a while.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Route           5



Not according to Serebii or my own experience.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

I need to go back to sleep.....


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Route           5



No, it is indeed Route 4.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Good night blunt.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Good night blunt.



I'm ready to trade.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Alright.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Alright.



I wonder what's inside.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2013)

I realised something about Mega Pinsir that prevented me from sleeping peacefully these 2 nights... how does he closes his elytra (the hard wing cases that open up to reveil the soft wings) while having those 4 red spikes sticking out from inside


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 19, 2013)

Am I the only one that found the Elite Four and champion to be too easy this time around? >.>


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

GMF said:


> I wonder what's inside.



Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Wait no I was thinking of Togekiss.



I'm trying to find a Togepi so I can get a Togekiss for m'self...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I realised something about Mega Pinsir that prevented me from sleeping peacefully these 2 nights... how does he closes his elytra (the hard wing cases that open up to reveil the soft wings) while having those 4 red spikes sticking out from inside



Link removed

They don't come out from the inside; they're on the elytra.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Japanese Adamant Speed Boost Torchic from WT 

Now I have Modest and Adamant, without even trying. 

Edit: Japanese Modest Eevee 

I love dem Japanese


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm trying to find a Togepi so I can get a Togekiss for m'self...


I get togepi from friend safari, I can give you the one I have, if you want.


----------



## GMF (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Exciting, isn't it?



It is. 



Velocity said:


> I'm trying to find a Togepi so I can get a Togekiss for m'self...



I have Togepi, it's a male though.



Eternity said:


> I get togepi from friend safari, I can give you the one I have, if you want.



Nvm.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Link removed
> 
> They don't come out from the inside; they're on the elytra.



I mean from the inside of the elytra... how do the elytra close with those spikes... it makes no sense


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I get togepi from friend safari, I can give you the one I have, if you want.



Yes pleeeeeease. 

My FC is 1891-1230-7244


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yes pleeeeeease.
> 
> My FC is 1891-1230-7244



Added. My IGN is Jonell.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I've added everyone's FC on my 3DS of the ones who has added me.

If I missed anyone, let me know and I'll add you too.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Oct 19, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Am I the only one that found the Elite Four and champion to be too easy this time around? >.>



I was afraid of that so I turned my exp share off and stopped grinding. The game overall still seems easy though. I wish they had challenge mode or something.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

... DID YOU FUCKERS SEE THE PSYCHIC GYM HOLY SHIT


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I mean from the inside of the elytra... how do the elytra close with those spikes... it makes no sense



they're part of the elytra, looking at them right now.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> they're part of the elytra, looking at them right now.



I know but how do they close? And how do the wings fold up beneath them with those spikes pointing at them? I can understand them pointing outwards from the elytra as protection but why do they also point inwards... it's illogical


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Modest Ditto from Wonder Trade.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 19, 2013)

王志鍵 said:


> I was afraid of that so I turned my exp share off and stopped grinding. The game overall still seems easy though. I wish they had challenge mode or something.


A smarter AI would definitely help.  

I would also like to see the Elite Four members basing their teams around certain themes, tactics, or strategies rather than a single type specialty.  For instance, one of the Elite Four could be geared toward heavy offense, another who is into defense/stall, another with a weather team, and one with something like a trick room or gravity based team.  There are many possibilities.

This would make battles in game more diverse and interesting rather than the player only using, for example, their water type to sweep an entire opposing team of nothing but fire types.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 19, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> A smarter AI would definitely help.
> 
> I would also like to see the Elite Four members basing their teams around certain themes, tactics, or strategies rather than a single type specialty.  For instance, one of the Elite Four could be geared toward heavy offense, another who is into defense/stall, another with a weather team, and one with something like a trick room or gravity based team.  There are many possibilities.
> 
> This would make battles in game more diverse and interesting rather than the player only using, for example, their water type to sweep an entire opposing team of nothing but fire types.


THIS. All of it. 

Give the NPC access to Amie and Super Training, and see how quickly things get interesting. Have them change out their 'mon in response to yours, or use moves that actually make sense in that situation. 

I've desperately wished for the E4 and gyms to branch out past type specialty since gen 2; Gen 3's Norman and the Battle Frontiers showed us that it could work. 

And I don't think it would alienate the younger players--in fact, I think they'd take quicker to it than some of the old-heads.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone have a female Phantump?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 19, 2013)

rampardos anyone?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> THIS. All of it.
> 
> Give the NPC access to Amie and Super Training, and see how quickly things get interesting. Have them change out their 'mon in response to yours, or use moves that actually make sense in that situation.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  I would think that the Elite Four and Champion out of all the trainers in Kalos region would be able to at least EV train and form good relationships with their pokemon.  Hell, the pokemon players fought against in PWT back in B2/W2 were all EV trained with good movesets and thus provided a serious challenge to the player.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 19, 2013)

Man, not having any luck with wondertrade at all. Jealous of yall. Best I got was a wartortle.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2013)

Wartortle is great.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

Got a zweilous and a fennekin from wonder trade. Not bad. Just have been trading pokerus infected eevees and pumpkaboos which i think most people will appreciate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys I just got a pokemon in wonder trade with the SPA letters after the name. What does SPA means? O_o


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Spain?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

My guess is Spanish or Spain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

so wait, now they mark the country of the pokemon owner?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, some of them at least. I have seen german and japanese, but I haven't seen american tags, even though they are from another region..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Yo, brehmans. Do you play the game with Set or Switch?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys I just got a pokemon in wonder trade with the SPA letters after the name. What does SPA means? O_o



That means that it's (originally) for Spain.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so wait, now they mark the country of the pokemon owner?


Some. I've seen JPN, SPA, GER, and FRE.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 19, 2013)

have you guys tried to not pay the taxi drivers?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> have you guys tried to not pay the taxi drivers?



You're the only one to get such ideas


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks you guys, I just got my Pichu for the Raichu project. Careful Nature.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

So... guys... any recommendations for an Yveltal nature I should aim for?  Caught it 1st time on 2nd Ultra Ball but I guess I gotta kick Lysandre's butt again to check the nature...


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Adamant and modest are both good imo. You should go for modest though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

So I am good with a Raichu Careful nature? for Volt Tackle and Thunder Punch?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Adamant and modest are both good imo. You should go for modest though.


I gotta disagree. I'd sooner go for a neutral nature than Modest or Adamant. Yveltal and Xerneas have the makings to be amongst the best mixed attackers in the game.

I'm going for Hasty or Naive when I get around to it.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So... guys... any recommendations for an Yveltal nature I should aim for?  Caught it 1st time on 2nd Ultra Ball but I guess I gotta kick Lysandre's butt again to check the nature...


Timid should be your first choice; Modest your second. Notable stats to look for during the Lysandre battle to know if you have a good one are: 201 in HP; upwards of 119 in Speed; upwards of 150 in Sp. Atk.



Eternity said:


> Adamant and modest are both good imo. You should go for modest though.



Eternity, we dun goofed. I took an Adamant one too, because I thought Oblivion Wing was physical; it actually has an abysmal physical movepool that is overshadowed by its special one. The most notable physical move it has is U-turn.



blunt said:


> I gotta disagree. I'd sooner go for a neutral nature than Modest or Adamant. Yveltal and Xerneas have the makings to be amongst the best mixed attackers in the game.
> 
> I'm going for Hasty or Naive when I get around to it.



Xerneas maybe, because it gets Close Combat (lolwut?)--even then it's better Special because of Geomancy+Power herb--but Yveltal has nothing going for it in the physical sense.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok, so first I gotta battle Lysandre, then I gotta watch the weapon backfiring and now AZ showed up to tell me his sob story. I just wanna check the nature, damnit.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, I still like my adamant Yveltal.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> watch the weapon backfiring and now AZ showed up to tell me his sob story



the dude's been mired in sorrow and regret for 3000+ years, his sob story's pretty damn justified.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ok, so first I gotta battle Lysandre, then I gotta watch the weapon backfiring and now AZ showed up to tell me his sob story. I just wanna check the nature, damnit.


There's supposed to be a faster method to do it. Some in the old thread posted it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

So, Modest, Timid or any neutral. Thanks for making it easy for me, guys. 
Oh, and I got fucking friendzoned by Serena. Awesome. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> the dude's been mired in sorrow and  regret for 3000+ years, his sob story's pretty damn justified.


This  is my 1st time playing a Pokemon game for real and thus my first time  hunting for a Legendary with a good nature. He can go jack off in the  giant hole for all I care. 



blunt said:


> There's supposed to be a faster method to do it.  Some in the old thread posted it.


Sure wish they'd post it again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

hey. My question got ignored.... jerks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> This  is my 1st time playing a Pokemon game for real and thus my first time  hunting for a Legendary with a good nature. He can go jack off in the  giant hole for all I care.



or maybe you can be a man and deal with having to soft reset.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So, Modest, Timid or any neutral. Thanks for making it easy for me, guys.



Don't take a neutral; trust me.

To save time you can:

a) Kill Yveltal; it'll reappear in front of you and you can fight it again. Saving in front of this one allows you to skip the first ~30 second cutscene.

b) You can look at its stats in the Lysandre fight and make out what its natures and IVs are. Really. This is quite a bit harder, and will probably take a few tries to get the hang of, but it saves you a buttload of time. At the very least, you'll probably be able to discern which stat is getting a boost.

If you care about that sort of stuff, I could give you stat values and ranges to look for, if you plan to use Yveltal in any sort of competitive setting (or you just want Yveltal to be the very best )


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Sure wish they'd post it again.


I found this:


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2013)

I just got a Goomy in a Wonder Trade =)

What's a good nature for Goomy (Goodra) and why?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> hey. My question got ignored.... jerks


I wish I could but I dunno 'bout dem natures and whatnot.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

Just spend 200pk on a fedora and shirt in the couture shop.... shit game freak .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I wish I could but I dunno 'bout dem natures and whatnot.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Just spend 200pk on a fedora and shirt in the couture shop.... shit game freak .



now you must raise a Honchkrow. 

Your fedora demands it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> now you must raise a Honchkrow.
> 
> Your fedora demands it.



That is the next step in my plan. I will raise a team of all pokemon with sweet hats.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Xerneas maybe, because it gets Close Combat (lolwut?)--even then it's better Special because of Geomancy+Power herb--but Yveltal has nothing going for it in the physical sense.


Xerneas also gets Outrage, Mega Horn, Night Slash, and Horn Leech in addition to Close Combat.

Yveltal gets Phantom Force, Dragon Claw, Dragon Rush, Hone Claws, Steel Wing, Shadow Claw, and Acrobatics in addition to U-Turn.

Their physical movepools are better than you make them out to be.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I am good with a Raichu Careful nature? for Volt Tackle and Thunder Punch?


Careful is fine; Jolly or Adamant would be ideal (as you seem to be going for a physically based Raichu).


Scizor said:


> I just got a Goomy in a Wonder Trade =)
> 
> What's a good nature for Goomy (Goodra) and why?



Depends on what you want it to do. If you want it to tank hits off of both spectrums, and decently hit back, you'll have to invest in bulk. Bold, with 248-252 evs in HP, 196 in Def and the rest in Sp. Atk will serve you well.

I just ran some calcs, and Goodra's defense is awful. Even with max investment in HP/Def it still takes massive damage from common threats:

Competitive battling noise: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



252+ Atk Choice Band Scizor Superpower vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def (custom): 358-422 (98.35 - 115.93%) -- 87.5% chance to OHKO

252 Atk Terrakion Close Combat vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def (custom): 324-384 (89.01 - 105.49%) -- 31.25% chance to OHKO

252 SpA Expert Belt Keldeo Secret Sword vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def (custom): 276-326 (75.82 - 89.56%) -- guaranteed 2HKO

180 Atk Life Orb Infernape Close Combat vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def (custom): 343-406 (94.23 - 111.53%) -- 62.5% chance to OHKO




So, it'd probably best to use it purely as a special wall. HP= 252, Sp. A= 156, Sp. D=96, Calm nature.



blunt said:


> Xerneas also gets Outrage, Mega Horn, Night Slash, and Horn Leech in addition to Close Combat.
> 
> Yveltal gets Phantom Force, Dragon Claw, Dragon Rush, Hone Claws, Steel Wing, Shadow Claw, and Acrobatics in addition to U-Turn.
> 
> Their physical movepools are better than you make them out to be.



Now, I won't make myself out to be an Uber metagame expert, but I have some insight to these.

Xerneas will never use Outrage. If you want Outrage, you use a Dragon type to get stab on it. If you want Outrage, you go full on physical and you don't spread yourself thin between your two attacks. You also don't use Outrage because then you become setup bait for _other_ Xerneas variants and steel types. Megahorn and Night Slash are useable, but, especially the latter, you'll need to invest even more EVs into attack. And if you wanted to go "mixed" with Xerneas, you could do that without even using a phsycial move, as it learns Psyshock, and still get the +2 from Geomancy.

Yveltal will also never use Phantom Force. Giratina-O gets stab on Shadow Force, which is _stronger_ and yet it still opts for Shadow _Sneak_. Charge moves aren't great, even if they break through Protect. Extreme Killer Arceus and anything resistant gets a free switch. Same with Steel Wing, Dragon Rush (yes, even with Hone Claws) and Acrobatics (it will usually have Leftovers or Life Orb). Dragon Claw, sure, to check Dragon types, but Dark Pulse+Dark Aura will always hit harder except on Dialga, and even then, just barely. And, when you've got a move as awesome as Oblivion Wing to spam, why would you NOT use it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, you're using a mega evolution in an in-game gym. A 5 year old could outmaneuver the AI in this game.
> 
> We'll see how fearsome Fairy types are when they're used in true competitive battling.



That is inherently due to the fact that the player and the AI dont play by the same rules.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Don't take a neutral; trust me.
> 
> To save time you can:
> 
> ...


Tbh, I probably won't be doing any competitive battling but if it ever comes to doing matches, I'd at least rather not have it hindered.

Also, right now I'm looking at an Yveltal with *201 HP*, 150 Att, 103 Def, *166 SpAtt*, 113 SpDef and *108 Speed*. Meets 2 of the reqs you suggested. 

*EDIT:* It's a Mild nature. +SpAtt, -Def. Should I keep...

I think I'll just roll with this. Like I said, I probably won't even use it ever, anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

王志鍵 said:


> I was afraid of that so I turned my exp share off and stopped grinding. The game overall still seems easy though. I wish they had challenge mode or something.



turn Switch to set
Then do a nuzlocke run


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Tbh, I probably won't be doing any competitive battling but if it ever comes to doing matches, I'd at least rather not have it hindered.
> 
> Also, right now I'm looking at an Yveltal with *201 HP*, 150 Att, 103 Def, *166 SpAtt*, 113 SpDef and *108 Speed*. Meets 2 of the reqs you suggested.
> 
> ...



Max IVs in HP and Sp. A; 20  in Spe. In a non-competitive setting, it's great.  I think the last 31 is in Def, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Now, I won't make myself out to be an Uber metagame expert, but I have some insight to these.
> 
> Xerneas will never use Outrage. If you want Outrage, you use a Dragon type to get stab on it. If you want Outrage, you go full on physical and you don't spread yourself thin between your two attacks. You also don't use Outrage because then you become setup bait for _other_ Xerneas variants and steel types. Megahorn and Night Slash are useable, but, especially the latter, you'll need to invest even more EVs into attack. And if you wanted to go "mixed" with Xerneas, you could do that without even using a phsycial move, as it learns Psyshock, and still get the +2 from Geomancy.
> 
> Yveltal will also never use Phantom Force. Giratina-O gets stab on Shadow Force, which is _stronger_ and yet it still opts for Shadow _Sneak_. Charge moves aren't great, even if they break through Protect. Extreme Killer Arceus and anything resistant gets a free switch. Same with Steel Wing, Dragon Rush (yes, even with Hone Claws) and Acrobatics (it will usually have Leftovers or Life Orb). Dragon Claw, sure, to check Dragon types, but Dark Pulse+Dark Aura will always hit harder except on Dialga, and even then, just barely. And, when you've got a move as awesome as Oblivion Wing to spam, why would you NOT use it?


I was talking from a perspective where they wouldn't be used in meta because Pesky doesn't play in meta. You made them sound utterly useless as physical attackers on a whole, and they're not. That's all I was saying.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2013)

Almost done e4


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

Okay, just ran into Torkoal... I always found its sprite weird, with the constant presence of smoke, but now it looks like it has a smoke-shaped balloon strapped to its shell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Careful is fine; Jolly or Adamant would be ideal (as you seem to be going for a physically based Raichu).


 thanks...

Now I am going for the Eeeve's team.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Neutral was a worst idea than I originally thought.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been scratching my head about this, did Lysandre die from the ultimate weapon firing?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

No, he went elsewhere.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmm strange. I assumed he did since he just stood there while everyone bolted.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

He went the way of our dear friend Cyrus how strange, the two are kind of alike.

He's stuck in the place you last encountered him.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

I doubt it honestly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Impish Nature Physical Attacker Jolteon.

Moveset, go! and don't give me any of that competitive crap, give me something useful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Friendship
> (Maximum Bond
> in Pok?mon-Amie)



Sylveon and I have a damn problem.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2013)

I also just remembered, what the Shadow Triad say of Ghetsis post game in B2/W2 makes me think he committed suicide


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sylveon and I have a damn problem.



Max affection + fairy type move.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Max affection + fairy type move.



I don't need the Maximum Bond
in Pok?mon-Amie?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

So gaize who's fc is this?

 > 5429 7137 2532


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

That sexy ass Zelda 3DS is coming to the US.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't need the Maximum Bond
> in Pok?mon-Amie?



That's what affection is


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2013)

affection sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well I have to do it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

It's super easy


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> affection sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well I have to do it


You should be able to max it in under 20 minutes.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 19, 2013)

.... "Did you pick out your clothes in the dark? Or perhaps from a trash can?"

... Bitch, I paid 300k for these threads, I will fucking murder you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Get more style so things get cheaper JImmy Gigolo^


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> .... "Did you pick out your clothes in the dark? Or perhaps from a trash can?"
> 
> ... Bitch, I paid 300k for these threads, I will fucking murder you.



I know that feel so much.

Her: "That's quite an interesting outfit you have" paraphrased

Me: " Oh really? You lik-"

Her: "Did you pick out your clothes in the dark? Or perhaps from a trash can?"

Me: "......" *Has Delphox squish her Kecleon with Psychic*

Me:


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

Got Adamant and Modest Eevees


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

So which moves get powered up based on Affection?

Amie'ing my Eevee rn to get a Sylveon.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 19, 2013)

Recently, I just defeated Team Flare and now I?m in Snowbelle City. I'm glad I was able to get back to playing!
X Version 
Greninja 55
Gogoat 56
Sylveon 55
Gengar (Mega Gengar)54
Pyroar 55
Tyrantrum 50
(In Rotation)
Noivern 48
Time: 30:11

Y Version
Chesnaught 51
Vivillon 53
Heliolisk 52
Blaziken 54
Blastoise (Mega Blastoise) 51
Alakazam 51
Time: 24:07


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

I dont think there is a use for an Adamant Eevee.

modest eevee is best for espeon/sylveon ( if you dont want to utilize its bulk)


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont think there is a use for an Adamant Eevee.
> 
> modest eevee is best for espeon/sylveon ( if you dont want to utilize its bulk)


I like to use Adamant for Leafeon in game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

Well yeah but Leafeon is like Border line UU/RU

What's in Rarely Used these days eh?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 19, 2013)

I imagine Adamant Eevee would be useful for Umbreon or Flareon. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

What's a good place to level up my Sylveon?



St NightRazr said:


> Well yeah but Leafeon is like Border line UU/RU





blunt said:


> I like to use Adamant for Leafeon* in game.*


**I don't meta either. So there's that too.


----------



## Myri (Oct 19, 2013)

Someone should add FCs to the OP...

Also, what's a good level to evolve Doublade?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

My Sylveon's Hidden Power is Dragon. 



Shi said:


> Someone should add FCs to the OP...
> 
> Also, what's a good level to evolve Doublade?


Evolve him as soon as you get to Dendemille Town. As an Aegislash, he can learn every move Doublade can much earlier from the Move Relearner (namely, Sacred Sword and Iron Head).


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

The psychic gym was pretty fucking rad.

But man oh man do the gym leader designs suck this gen. Not a single good one so far up to the point i'm at.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2013)

E4 designs are solid. Except the fucking champion


----------



## lacey (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yo, brehmans. Do you play the game with Set or Switch?



Switch, always.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Hardly any Malva fanarts out so far.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 19, 2013)

Having a difficult time ranking the Gym leader/E4 themes of each generation.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Having a difficult time ranking the Gym leader/E4 themes of each generation.



Gym wise for me:

Gen 1
Gen 4
Gen 5 (B2/W2)
Gen 3
Gen 2
Gen 6


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The psychic gym was pretty fucking rad.
> 
> But man oh man do the gym leader designs suck this gen. Not a single good one so far up to the point i'm at.



IMO, Ramos was the worst


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> IMO, Ramos was the worst



Old Gardener with a Mexican/Spanish name.

So wacist.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Not as racist as Serena in the anime pfufhuhuhuhu


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

I feel a sleep earlier can someone link me to the fun of XY?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The psychic gym was pretty fucking rad.
> 
> But man oh man do the gym leader designs suck this gen. Not a single good one so far up to the point i'm at.


I agree.  The gym leaders are forgettable this gen.  It feels like Gamefreak and Nintendo just did some half assed designs for them at the last minute.



Iron Man said:


> E4 designs are solid. Except the fucking champion


Cynthia and Steven are head and shoulders above the other champions when it comes to design, difficulty in defeating, uniqueness, characterization, the vibes they give off, etc, in my experience and opinion.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The psychic gym was pretty fucking rad.


I know right. I stepped in and out of the circle a few times 'cause holy shit.



> But man oh man do the gym leader designs suck this gen. Not a single good one so far up to the point i'm at.


Valerie (Fairy) with her eyes and Olympia (Psychic) with her hair make an impression, but I think the gyms kind of outshined the gym leaders for me. I liked pretty much all the gym layouts.

But what's with the hate for Diantha I've been seeing?  I like her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

Valerie & Olympia definitely were the best ones.

too much of Korrina. Viola was good for a first gym leader and Grant (i think?) is okay too.

Ramos wielding the huge ass gardening scissors while talking to you is hilarious.

the layouts of the gyms definitely took a step up this gen tho.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

All of the gyms so far(I'm going to the 8th atm) actually caught me off guard in one way or another. Except for the Grass one. It's got a beautiful design, but it was easy 

Psychic Gym was gorgeous too



Shi said:


> Someone should add FCs to the OP...



I know we have a thread for it, but that's a pretty decent idea.

0817-3832-2100 if anyone wants to add mine.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

No you losers I'm retailing threads for those things.

Also I can't wait for Saturday. I soo love the anime.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> Valerie & Olympia definitely were the best ones.
> 
> too much of Korrina. Viola was good for a first gym leader and Grant (i think?) is okay too.
> 
> ...


Too much Korrina in terms of the other gym leaders. Tbh, I'd like to see more leaders make appearances outside like Korrina did. It seemed like they were trying to push Korrina as the signature Gym Leader of Gen 6. It's been done in previous games, like interrupting Misty's date, seeing Gardenia in the forest scared of ghosts, stuff like that. Like Viola could've had a gallery in another city, have Alexa talk about the two of them. Grant sounded to me like he'd organize this Gen's version of the Pokethlon. No clue if there's such an activity post-game.

Though if I had to be honest, I did kinda feel they were trying to hammer in Lucario a bit much. And I say this as a person who's 2nd favourite Pokemon ever is Lucario.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 20, 2013)

anyone on want to help me check stats?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Too much Korrina in terms of the other gym leaders. Tbh, I'd like to see more leaders make appearances outside like Korrina did. It seemed like they were trying to push Korrina as the signature Gym Leader of Gen 6. It's been done in previous games, like interrupting Misty's date, seeing Gardenia in the forest scared of ghosts, stuff like that. Like Viola could've had a gallery in another city, have Alexa talk about the two of them. Grant sounded to me like he'd organize this Gen's version of the Pokethlon. No clue if there's such an activity post-game.



It feels like sort of a step backward from 5th gen in that regard. To me anyway.

All of the Leads from Unova did something beyond being a Gym Leader, and they all participated in the Team Plasma plot too.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Guy, when I go to a clothing shop, I buy stuff even if I know I won't have my character wear. I've probably spent 600k on clothes.  Is this what it feels like to be a woman? 

And now I gotta look for Wulfric in a forest maze. Fuck, forest mazes are never good. This is where I get raped by a Trevenant. Gothorita in a best case scenario.



Hydro Spiral said:


> It feels like sort of a step backward from 5th gen in that regard. To me anyway.
> 
> All of the Leads from Unova did something beyond being a Gym Leader, and they all participated in the Team Plasma plot too.


Yeah, Gen 5 did a good job of giving the leaders character. Even if they had very little interaction outside the gym, like Elesa and Brycen, they were still good and added a bit of depth. And then there was Iris who outright became our pal in our search for Plasma.  Except for the monkey siblings.  I liked the theory that they were the Shadow Triad, was that ever confirmed or denied?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Spent about 1m so far.

I enjoy dressing up Autumn.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, Gen 5 did a good job of giving the leaders character. Even if they had very little interaction outside the gym, like Elesa and Brycen, they were still good and added a bit of depth. And then there was Iris who outright became our pal in our search for Plasma.  Except for the monkey siblings.  I liked the theory that they were the Shadow Triad, was that ever confirmed or denied?




The theory was denied, but funny enough, there's a flashback in BW2 showing that they actually had a battle with the Shadow Triad over the timeskip. They got curbstomped, and decided to quit being Gym Leaders since they didn't feel strong enough for the title anymore. Kinda interesting


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

I wish there was Like a extra area where you could walk around and interact with other trainers in real time using your customized avatar. Maybe even with your favorite Pokemon trailing you.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Depends on what you want it to do. If you want it to tank hits off of both spectrums, and decently hit back, you'll have to invest in bulk. Bold, with 248-252 evs in HP, 196 in Def and the rest in Sp. Atk will serve you well.
> 
> I just ran some calcs, and Goodra's defense is awful. Even with max investment in HP/Def it still takes massive damage from common threats:
> 
> ...



You rock 
What about an offensive Goodra? Is that an option too? (Though I'll probably go with the Calm set, I'd really like to know all Goodra's options).

_____________________

I just got a Japanese Timid female Larvesta in a Wonder Trade


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

holy mother fuck cunt ^ (use bro) bitch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) basket a wild Zoroark?!?!?!
And Ditto, too. And not even 1 Pokemon in my part is capable of learning False Swipe. Damnit.



Hydro Spiral said:


> The theory was denied, but funny enough, there's a flashback in BW2 showing that they actually had a battle with the Shadow Triad over the timeskip. They got curbstomped, and decided to quit being Gym Leaders since they didn't feel strong enough for the title anymore. Kinda interesting


Really? Nice. Never played BW2, even on emulator, so know jack about what happens there. 



Iron Man said:


> I wish there was Like a extra area where you could walk around and interact with other trainers in real time using your customized avatar. Maybe even with your favorite Pokemon trailing you.


That'd be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2013)

ever figure out if those rumors of a second hidden region were true????


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

I just got a japanese female Noibat from Wonder Trade 

It's a good day today.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

This Ditto transformed into my Gogoat. Fainted Charizard and OHKO'd Greninja with a Leaf Blade. Holy... even if it's a super effective move, I didn't think Ditto would be able to do that to a Pokemon 20 levels higher...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You rock
> What about an offensive Goodra? Is that an option too? (*Though I'll probably go with the Calm set*, I'd really like to know all Goodra's options).



Aaaand I just got a Calm male Goomy in a Wonder Trade  =DDDD


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 20, 2013)

squirtle anyone?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone able to tell me where Dark Pulse TM is?  Apparently it should be accessible via Waterfall on Route 15, but the only waterfall there doesn't have it...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 20, 2013)

Can't get a Shiny to hatch T~T
Even Masuda method, everything...Simply nothing works for me


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Can't get a Shiny to hatch T~T
> Even Masuda method, everything...Simply nothing works for me



Even with the Masuda method the chance is still only 1/~2000 (if they haven't changed the ratio).


----------



## Alaude (Oct 20, 2013)

Try to get one from horde battles after tipping people, that could work.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally caught a Ditto. Took a lot of sacrifices and Pokeballs, but it was done. I think Ditto might have become my most hated Pokemon. And... what's up with this 2,5 shaking BS going on? Either shake twice or thrice and get caught... Nicknamed the Ditto PieceOfSheet, so it knows its place.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

apparently my Pangoro has relative superior potential overall and perfect Attack IVs. hm...

friend safari's pretty cool. friends that haven't beaten the elite four only have two pokemon right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

some kid challenged me on wifi while i was in friend safari.

i accepted, stupidly only chose Vivilion in a 1v3 battle, swept his Charizard, Mewtwo & Mega Blastoise


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> some kid challenged me on wifi while i was in friend safari.
> 
> i accepted, stupidly only chose Vivilion in a 1v3 battle, swept his Charizard, Mewtwo & Mega Blastoise


How the fuck?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

sleep powder'd his blastoise. he kept it in and I quiver dance'd twice. blastoise woke up and ice beam'd me, slept him again, quiver dance'd.

hurricane ohko'd his charizard & blastoise and i bug buzz'd mewtwo.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> sleep powder'd his blastoise. he kept it in and I quiver dance'd twice. blastoise woke up and ice beam'd me, slept him again, quiver dance'd.
> 
> hurricane ohko'd his charizard & blastoise and i bug buzz'd mewtwo.


That's amazing. xD


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

The one downside to this game?

Tutors. So many good ones in BW2, and now they're gone 

...Though for older Pokemon...I guess we can at least transport up. Outrage on Ampharos will actually be worth something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 20, 2013)

I got a Ditto yesterday, thanks to my Pichu with Volt Tackle and Thunder Punch. I did also got Heracross.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay... I am now ready to OHKO the Elite Four.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

this is a dumb question but how do I actually find mega stones?

cause it only reacted in the Cyllage City Gym and nowhere else have I found one lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

Got an Adamant female Axew from WT  

Gonna breed Iron Tail. I got a few strange looks when I tutored that to Haxorus in Gen 5...

But now...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Post Game Spoilers_ 



The Looker Quest...awesomeness


----------



## Bonten (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is a dumb question but how do I actually find mega stones?
> 
> cause it only reacted in the Cyllage City Gym and nowhere else have I found one lol



Apparently they only appear at night (or between 8PM - 9PM your time, not too sure). They're pretty well hidden too, need rock smash/waterfall/other HMs for a few.

@ Leon: Hard-boiled.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Just got through the parade. Feels so awesome to have a parade in your honour. Decades of saving the world and being the very best like no one ever was has finally been recognized by the common folk. 

And AZ... my feels.  Though I kinda feel the AZ story could've had more to it. Instead it was like two 2-minute dialogues and a battle at the very end.


----------



## Bonten (Oct 20, 2013)

It reminded me of Star Wars a bit. 

But yeah, manly tears. :']


----------



## Alaude (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is a dumb question but how do I actually find mega stones?
> 
> cause it only reacted in the Cyllage City Gym and nowhere else have I found one lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



After you have defeated one battle in the battle maison you and defeated your rival in  Kiloude city(at the up of the city) and then went to Anistar city to get your mega ring updated you can find them between 8pm and 9pm


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, so here's a run-down:

Battling Levitate guy in Kiloude.
Charizard Flare Blitzes Bronzong and OHKOs it.
After taking recoil, hearts appeared above Charizard and a hand pet him.

Never seen it before, why did it appear? o.O


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 20, 2013)

you petted it for a job well done? 

you guys tried inverse battles yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Friend Safaris are so cool.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you petted it for a job well done?
> 
> you guys tried inverse battles yet?


When I ran into the guy mid-story, yeah. Was funky, I can tell ya.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 20, 2013)

Super trained my timid mewtwo


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Okay, so here's a run-down:
> 
> Battling Levitate guy in Kiloude.
> Charizard Flare Blitzes Bronzong and OHKOs it.
> ...



Should've been some text just after the petting, usually shows up when any PKMN-Amie effect helps out. ??


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2013)

Having had become the Champion, the first thing I've been doing is Friend Safari. Damn it's fun. I spent a couple hours last night just catching Togepis until I got a Mild natured one with Serene Grace. I like how everyone has two Pok?mon in their Friend Safari until they beat the Elite Four, which is when they get their third.

One of them even lets me catch Quilladin (although Quilladin is a pain because it has Leech Seed and Take Down, which makes using False Swipe + Thunderwave a bit of a hassle).


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone have non-Canadian Fennekin evos in exchange for my Canadian one?? My GTS keeps giving me some communication error when I have to trade.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

Alaude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After you have defeated one battle in the battle maison you and defeated your rival in  Kiloude city(at the up of the city) and then went to Anistar city to get your mega ring updated you can find them between 8pm and 9pm




*Spoiler*: __ 



i've done all of that. so far i've only managed to find tyranitar's mega stone. i have no idea how they appear though, will try it out again tomorrow


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Does anyone have non-Canadian Fennekin evos in exchange for my Canadian one?? My GTS keeps giving me some communication error when I have to trade.



Just caught a Braixen, what's your FC? ??


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks! My FC is 4270 1526 0930, call me Syn.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm like addicted to Wonder Trading =0


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

Gotcha, ready to trade it over whenever your ready. ??
Trainer name: Ryu


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy to be of use ??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

I keep getting errors trying to wonder trade ._.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm getting errors in GTS. I think it's temporally down.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Could GF be putting out the patch for the Lumiose saves that fast?


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I love this game.

I love this game okay.

If you don't think this is the best Pokemon game ever,
you're wrong. 

gtfo


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> sleep powder'd his blastoise. he kept it in and I quiver dance'd twice. blastoise woke up and ice beam'd me, slept him again, quiver dance'd.
> 
> hurricane ohko'd his charizard & blastoise and i bug buzz'd mewtwo.



...

Are...

Are you the one  guy was talking about?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

those manly Lysandre tears


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You rock
> What about an offensive Goodra? Is that an option too? (Though I'll probably go with the Calm set, I'd really like to know all Goodra's options).
> 
> _____________________
> ...



Modest with 252 HP | 252 SpA | 4 SpD. Conversely, you can run Timid with max in Spe instead of HP to outrun neutral base 95s (i.e. Kyurem-B), but I think bulk is better. For reference, this is Goodra's confirmed stat spread: 90/100/70/110/150/80. Earlier calcs were done on the assumption of 80/80/145 defenses, so it actually loses a bit of its physical bulk (losing even more defense hurts it). 

No problem 



Biscuits said:


> anyone on want to help me check stats?


What's your friend code and name in-game? Mine's in my sig. Also, have you been using the judge in Kiloude city's Pok?mon centre? He's great for checking IVs.



Pesky Bug said:


> This Ditto transformed into my Gogoat. Fainted Charizard and OHKO'd Greninja with a Leaf Blade. Holy... even if it's a super effective move, I didn't think Ditto would be able to do that to a Pokemon 20 levels higher...



It would copy the stats of your Gogoat, so if it was on par with your Pok?mon, Ditto would then be too. 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> ...
> 
> Are...
> 
> Are you the one  guy was talking about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

I believe in the you that believes in the love of the game.

Arceus is Life, Arceus Is Eternal.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Modest with 252 HP | 252 SpA | 4 SpD. Conversely, you can run Timid with max in Spe instead of HP to outrun neutral base 95s (i.e. Kyurem-B), but I think bulk is better. For reference, this is Goodra's confirmed stat spread: 90/100/70/110/150/80. Earlier calcs were done on the assumption of 80/80/145 defenses, so it actually loses a bit of its physical bulk (losing even more defense hurts it).
> 
> No problem



So it's also quite the potent Special attacker. Awesome, I'll be going for a Modest one alongside my Calm one then. Thanks again


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I believe in the you that believes in the love of the game.
> 
> Mewtwo is Life, Mewtwo Is Eternal.



Fixed.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anybody found the Destiny Knot? 

Or Earthquake? I expected it to be in the Victory Road, or cave with a legendary, like usual, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Has anybody found the Destiny Knot?
> 
> Or Earthquake? I expected it to be in the Victory Road, or cave with a legendary, like usual, but haven't found it yet.



Destiny Knot is in one of the hotels, Ambrette's iirc. ??

And Earthquake is apparently on route 22 according to serebii.net ??


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> Destiny Knot is in one of the hotels, Ambrette's iirc. ??
> 
> And Earthquake is apparently on route 22 according to serebii.net ??



Thank you, thank you 

Cyllage was the correct one. Thank you both, either way.


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Has anybody found the Destiny Knot?



You get it from a maid in Cyllage City.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

So, guys if I wanna breed, say, some Ralts, can I leave a male Ralts and Ditto in the daycare? Or does it need to be Kirlia or Gardevoir/Gallade for it to breed?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 20, 2013)

ralts is fine. does anyone have tentacool and squirtle line? I have some babies I can trade. pokerus pokes as well.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Dude outside of Daycare says Ralts and Ditto don't get along. Does that mean they won't breed or that they're gonna have angry sex? 

I'm completely new to the breeding stuffs.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Dude outside of Daycare says Ralts and Ditto don't get along. Does that mean they won't breed or that they're gonna have angry sex?
> 
> I'm completely new to the breeding stuffs.



As long as you don't get "They don't play together at all." or "They prefer to play with other Pok?mon." or whatever the message is this time, you should be good to go. Eggs may take longer to get, but you'll still get them.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 20, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> ralts is fine. does anyone have tentacool and squirtle line? I have some babies I can trade. pokerus pokes as well.



I have a Wartortle spare, what's your FC? ??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2013)

If anyone can help me out with either, VM or PM me but I'm looking for two things most notably:

A Brave nature Honedge (or any Brave pokemon from the Mineral Egg group)

A Bold nature Dragon-type

If you desire something in return I do have plenty of Jolly, Adamant, Timid, and Modest nature pokemon, that one could breed those natures into; including but not limited to: a Timid Charmander and Ghastly, Modest Squirtle, Zorua, and Eevee, among others; and I have a Jolly Gible on the way which I can get again.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If anyone can help me out with either, VM or PM me but I'm looking for two things most notably:
> 
> A Brave nature Honedge (or any Brave pokemon from the Mineral Egg group)
> 
> ...


You got a Skrelp?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Determined to soon enough breed a Shiny Fennekin, Shiny Chespin (For Pokemon X), and Shiny Charmander (also for X) in Y soon


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 20, 2013)

Titty, I dedicate my life to breeding Shinys and I never hatched a single one 
How do you plan to do it?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

*Defog Buff* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It now removes entry hazards from both sides of the field. Can be taunted; but not blocked by Ghosts (durr). *Also removes* Dual screens and lowers evasiveness.




Useful defog is now oh so useful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2013)

How do I get the third Pokemon in a Friend Safari?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Titty, I dedicate my life to breeding Shinys and I never hatched a single one
> How do you plan to do it?


I used the Masuda Method. Foreign Pokemon + Non-Foreign, crossbreed, and use a pokemon with Flame Body as the first in your party, bike around route 7 and go through hundreds of eggs. Well worth it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

reading through the smogon thread on Xerneas

my mind is melting


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Dude outside of Daycare says Ralts and Ditto don't get along. Does that mean they won't breed or that they're gonna have angry sex?
> 
> I'm completely new to the breeding stuffs.



Usually means they wont breed.


But in ditto's case.

Angry sex. Which leads to these cradles called pokemon eggs which arent actual "eggs"popping out the ground


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Fixed.



Of course. All hail the king of Ragnarok and his legion of ditto clones.

Ehtenal Damnation & Devastation of righteous Indignation by his sole Vengeance on the hallowed nights of this unholy gale.
They are the STRANGER DANGER RANGERS, THE MEWTWO SEVEN .


----------



## Bioness (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *Defog Buff*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Horry Sheet.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> How do I get the third Pokemon in a Friend Safari?



The person whose Friend Safari it is must beat the Elite Four.


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Usually means they wont breed.
> 
> But in ditto's case.
> 
> Angry sex. Which leads to these cradles called pokemon eggs which arent actual "eggs"popping out the ground



Angry sex is best sex. 



St NightRazr said:


> Of course. All hail the king of Ragnarok and his legion of ditto clones.
> 
> Ehtenal Damnation & Devastation of righteous Indignation by his sole Vengeance on the hallowed nights of this unholy gale.
> They are the STRANGER DANGER RANGERS, THE MEWTWO SEVEN .



-aggressively worships-


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

I dont know about that deary 

Angry sex leads to snuffery.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

Which ability is better for Goomy: Hydration or Sap Sipper?

I'd say Hydration, but weather's been nerfed..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> -aggressively worships-



X Mewtwo is deserving the highest of praise

I've just discovered that heaving shattering stat spread


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

He needs real fingers^

And some modifications.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Which ability is better for Goomy: Hydration or Sap Sipper?
> 
> I'd say Hydration, but weather's been nerfed..



Sap spipper works well with blocking any physical grass types.

Like Chlorophyll Venasaur.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how you can trade from your Y to your X game? I know you couldn't do it past gens but yeah.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Which ability is better for Goomy: Hydration or Sap Sipper?
> 
> I'd say Hydration, but weather's been nerfed..


Sap Sipper is basically a free Grass Immunity, so that's wonderful.




TittyNipple said:


> Does anyone know how you can trade from your Y to your X game? I know you couldn't do it past gens but yeah.


Idk if you can without Bank. Not being able to do so if the only thing that stopped be from buying Y too.

Maybe you can make a GTS post and then switch games and fulfill your own request?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sap spipper works well with blocking any physical grass types.
> 
> Like Chlorophyll Venasaur.





blunt said:


> Sap Sipper is basically a free Grass Immunity, so that's wonderful.



 If you put it that way.

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Gaiz, I has another sex question. Is doing it with a Ralts considered pedophilia?

No, wait... I mean... Everstone doesn't pass on ability, right? Just nature. 'Cause I've gotten 5 modest Ralts, but all with Trace ability. Actually, from an entire box of Ralts only like 4 have Synchronize.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Hydration is good for weather abusers vs weather abusers, but sap sipper will mess up chlorophyll sun teams/.

Choosing sap sipper would mostly be due to the type of team synergy you'd use with Goodra.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Gaiz, I has another sex question. Is doing it with a Ralts considered pedophilia?
> 
> No, wait... I mean... Everstone doesn't pass on ability, right? Just nature. 'Cause I've gotten 5 modest Ralts, but all with Trace ability.



Is the ralts a female?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The person whose Friend Safari it is must beat the Elite Four.



Ah so I was right. Serebii said something about there being more Pokemon in the safari if the friend is online.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Gaiz, I has another sex question. Is doing it with a Ralts considered pedophilia?
> 
> No, wait... I mean... Everstone doesn't pass on ability, right? Just nature. 'Cause I've gotten 5 modest Ralts, but all with Trace ability. Actually, from an entire box of Ralts only like 4 have Synchronize.


Everstone doesn't affect ability. Mothers have an 80% chance of passing their ability slot to the egg.

I'd recommend you read Bulbapedia's section on breeding. It's very helpful.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Is the ralts a female?





blunt said:


> Everstone doesn't affect ability. Mothers have an 80% chance of passing their ability slot to the egg.
> 
> I'd recommend you read Bulbapedia's section on breeding. It's very helpful.


Ralts is the male, and it has Trace, too.  All of the Ralsts, now 9- male and female, came out with Trace.

Got a Synchro one.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

And the mother has Synchronize?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> And the mother has Synchronize?


Well, the "mother" was a Ditto.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ralts is the male, and it has Trace, too.  All of the Ralsts, now 9- male and female, came out with Trace.
> 
> Got a Synchro one.


It was ditto's fault.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ralts is the male, and it has Trace, too.  All of the Ralsts, now 9- male and female, came out with Trace.
> 
> Got a Synchro one.


Did you catch it? 

Cuz from what I remember Dittos can't pass on alternative abilities. If you breed a Ralts with Trace with a Ditto, the eggs with always have Trace. 

Unless they changed that too.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It was ditto's fault.


So I was right in nicknaming the Ditto "PieceOfSheet".


blunt said:


> Did you catch it?
> 
> Cuz from what I remember Dittos can't pass on alternative abilities. If you breed a Ralts with Trace with a Ditto, the eggs with always have Trace.
> 
> Unless they changed that too.


Then they must've changed it.  Male Ralts with Trace + Ditto = 10 Ralts with Trace + 1 Ralts with Synchro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Sap Sipper is basically a free Grass Immunity, so that's wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel nervous that someone would take it though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I feel nervous that someone would take it though.


Yeah. 

I remember someone on here saying they got all their Pokes from X onto Y or vice versa. I think it was DrunkenWhale or something like that. No idea how he did it though.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2013)

I borrowed a firends 3DS and used my husbands to transfer, but I don't know of a way without two 3DS's.

You could trade it to one of your friends that you trust, and then have them trade it to your new game.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Really? I'll try to pm him or somethin' edit: ^ yeah I had rhat in mind too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

For those talking about characters from the League having a story. You'll see someone familiar later.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 20, 2013)

>First Random Person wants a trade

>Has nothing worthwhile

uguuuhhh...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Haven't picked up my game since this morning because I still can't decide what kind of Xerneas I want to run. 

I think I'd enjoy a mixed attacker better, but the geomancy special attacker seems somewhat more viable (though also a lot more risky) for competitive play.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

You guys know that initial boost you get when you start skating in X/Y, which makes you go quite a bit faster than regular skating (after the boost)? Well, I'm not sure if I'm the first one who figured this out, but after having conceptualized this short after receiving the skates *I found a way to consistently stay boosted while skating*.

*What you have to do:* As you you're skating let go of the direction you're pushing the directional pad in, so it almost returns to neutral position and then quickly re-push it in the direction you're already going. In practice it seems best to, instead of letting go of the direction, very briefly push it slightly toward the middle and then into the direction you were already going again. If you time it right, you'll transition from a boost into a boost when done consecutively (or when done after the initial boost). You can start doing this even when you're skating regularly, just by starting to do this (so you don't have to start from a stand-still, using the initial boost). As this doesn't take that much practice to get down, this might be one of the fastest ways to explore Kalos.

This technique can also be used to change direction into another boost. For this you have to push the desired direction after slightly tilting the pad back, instead of the direction you were already going. With this you can maintain a relatively high speed while changing direction.

I also found out that you can cancel the rotation trick (done by rotating the directional pad when skating) into a boost using this technique.

I don't have the bicycle yet and if the bicycle is (a lot) faster than 'boosted skating' then this technique might be of limited use, but I had fun figuring it out.

Let me know what you guys think of this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you backflip


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You guys know that initial boost you get when you start skating in X/Y, which makes you go quite a bit faster than regular skating (after the boost)? Well, I'm not sure if I'm the first one who figured this out, but after having conceptualized this short after receiving the skates *I found a way to consistently stay boosted while skating*.
> 
> *What you have to do:* As you you're skating let go of the direction you're pushing the directional pad in, so it almost returns to neutral position and then quickly re-push it in the direction you're already going. In practice it seems best to, instead of letting go of the direction, very briefly push it slightly toward the middle and then into the direction you were already going again. If you time it right, you'll transition from a boost into a boost when done consecutively (or when done after the initial boost). You can start doing this even when you're skating regularly, just by starting to do this (so you don't have to start from a stand-still, using the initial boost).
> 
> ...


Tbh, I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you front flip?

Can you side flip like a smooth criminal? Eh?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Tbh, I thought everyone knew that.



I figured it could be something everyone could figure out. But hey, a lot of things? 

I had fun figuring it out so I shared it and maybe it's new to some


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> How do you front flip?
> 
> Can you side flip like a smooth criminal? Eh?


I didn't bother learning any of the flips and shit. I'm usually on the bike anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Alpaca Nii-san is making me have trypophobia esque spasmz


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

So I just started doing the post-E4... Lumiose missions  So amazing. Love every minute of 'em.  Quickly went from being an RPG to being an anime.

On a side note, the Karate-theme restaurant next to Red Plaza stills say that I'm not VIP enough to enter... Oh, I'm fucking sorry. Being the strongest motherfucking trainer in the country and saving said country and potentially the world from complete annihilation isn't fucking important enough for you? Dafuq could I possibly do that top that?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So I just started doing the post-E4... Lumiose missions  So amazing. Love every minute of 'em.  Quickly went from being an RPG to being an anime.
> 
> On a side note, the Karate-theme restaurant next to Red Plaza stills say that I'm not VIP enough to enter... Oh, I'm fucking sorry. Being the strongest motherfucking trainer in the country and saving said country and potentially the world from complete annihilation isn't fucking important enough for you? Dafuq could I possibly do that top that?


I know right. Come back when I get famous... I am the fucking champion. My lvl 100 Delphox would destroy you.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 20, 2013)

Welp..I finally beat the Elite 4 and Diantha.
X
Greninja 65
Gogoat 63
Gengar 63
Pyroar 64
Tyrantrum 61
Sylveon 65

Y
Chesnaught 64
Blastoise 62
Vivillon 65
Alakazam 64
Blaziken 66
Heliolisk 63


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Yep, just spoil who the champ is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2013)

Just finished Victory Road. My Blaziken is t lvl 80, Lucario at lvl 70, and every other pokemon on my team are in their mid 60's.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I know right. Come back when I get famous... I am the fucking champion. My lvl 100 Delphox would destroy you.


Well, my last sentence was semi-serious.  How do I get even more famous? Maybe it unlocks after going to the 3-star restaurant?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 20, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Cynthia and Steven are head and shoulders above the other champions when it comes to design, difficulty in defeating, uniqueness, characterization, the vibes they give off, etc, in my experience and opinion.



Blue is the best champion IMO. Nothing like battling your rival for the whole game one final time to decide who is the best trainer in the world.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Makes me wonder the significance of Sushi Highroller


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find Dittos in a friend's safari?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

Not in friend safari, no.  Only in Pokemon Village


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 20, 2013)

For those who are planning to raise a Bergmite: It learns Recover at lvl 47.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my god!

[YOUTUBE]kR6uzfwcNjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Anybody need Adamant Chespins?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy titties, I love how long this game is  I'm clocked in at 50 hours, my pokemans are all 66-67, and I just reached the 8th gym


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Everyone suspects them to add to the game later. 

Aldo anyone found P?kerus yet?


----------



## Myri (Oct 20, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Anybody need Adamant Chespins?



What do you want for one?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Put anything you want.


----------



## Myri (Oct 20, 2013)

What's your FC?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

My FC is 4270 1526 0930 
Name: Syn


----------



## Myri (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm ready whenever :x


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm ready too. Request a trade?


----------



## Myri (Oct 20, 2013)

Now I'm debating between Lapras and Poliwhirl for E4...

PS. Thanks, TN


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

No problem! Enjoy him


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone a Brave natured Ditto or Honedge? ;3


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, Gen 5 did a good job of giving the leaders character. Even if they had very little interaction outside the gym, like Elesa and Brycen, they were still good and added a bit of depth. And then there was Iris who outright became our pal in our search for Plasma.  Except for the monkey siblings.  I liked the theory that they were the Shadow Triad, was that ever confirmed or denied?



I felt like the platinum game in gen 4 did the best job of establishing gym leader personalities. Being able to rebattle and chill with them, getting to meet most of them outside the gym. They had more defined personalities than all the other leaders to date IMO.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Anyone a Brave natured Ditto or Honedge? ;3



I have Brave Honedges, so you can choose between male or female. What's your FC? Mine is in my sig


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Sitting at a table in a gate because of this.

[YoutuBe]I1gbSXE23bs[/YouTube]

So calm and relaxing

/Studio headphones cranked up


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I have Brave Honedges, so you can choose between male or female. What's your FC? Mine is in my sig


I don't have much to offer right now for trading. But if you don't mind giving me one for free ;O

My FC: 5069-5267-7953.

Been trying to catch a Brave Ditto all night =*(


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Do any of y'all have a ditto friend safari?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do any of y'all have a ditto friend safari?


I wish, been catching them at Poke Village. Brave Ditto eludes me =*(


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fxcNlV4wGnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I have Brave Honedges, so you can choose between male or female. What's your FC? Mine is in my sig


Thank you so much!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2013)

Is anyone getting a ton of Pokerus infected pokemon through trades?

I have a Swirlix and an Eevee with it.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Thank you so much!



No problem


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> [YOUTUBE]fxcNlV4wGnU[/YOUTUBE]



Sexiest track in the game


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

That is true. Though gate theme is very close behind.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 20, 2013)

You guys know about the new method for EV training ( Horde battling ) right?


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> That is true. Though gate theme is very close behind.



Sycamore's theme is up there for me too. That and the boutique music are my favourite tracks so far.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

Caught a Timid Braixen with the Magician ability :3 If only it was a female so I could breed more


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> You guys know about the new method for EV training ( Horde battling ) right?


Super training is faster and more reliable.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Super training is faster and more reliable.



False. Also yes I posted a video sboutvit in this thread.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kR6uzfwcNjY[/YOUTUBE]



This video explains it all.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> False. Also yes I posted a video sboutvit in this thread.


1) Need Pokerus
2) Need Power items which you can't get until post game, and take forever to get enough of if you're going to train whole teams with the method like the guy in that video
3) Need spread moves
4) Need a high level pokemon

If you've got all of those things, it's certainly wonderful. But Super Training is better earlier on in the game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

You don't really start eving until post game because of items.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not post-game and all the Pokemon I use in my team are fully EV trained. I started doing it early on (around the second gym), as did most people in this thread afaik.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Evd pokemon are over kill the game already isn't difficult


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

If you keep Exp. Share off and don't grind, the game is comfortably challenging. Not very difficult, but not the cake walk many people who do those things are experiencing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

I've EV Trained all throughout my playthrough too.

1 > A-lot of the Pokemon I caught had great natures
2 > No reason to hold back when it's there at my fingertips 
3 > ST is fukken fun


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

> Challenge

>> EvD your team

Something isn't adding up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> > Challenge
> 
> >> EvD your team
> 
> Something isn't adding up.


I think you're overestimating my definition of a challenge.

I kept my exp share off almost the entire game (since before the first gym), never grinded, kept my team underleveled, didn't use traded pokemon in battles, and didn't fully Amie my pokemon until the 7th gym and had an enjoyable amount of resistance I suppose I should say.

I'm certainly not some competitive champion, but I'm not a noob player who can't demolish in game trainers if I don't want to either and I'd say if I hadn't ev trained my pokemon on top of all that other stuff, I'd actually have had something of a challenge. Certainly not nuzlocke level or anything close but a challenge nonetheless.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

Playing since RBY and this is my first Shiny Pokemon


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2013)

_And _it's Hasty natured too? 

Nice find


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think you're overestimating my definition of a challenge.
> 
> I kept my exp share off almost the entire game (since before the first gym), never grinded, kept my team underleveled, didn't use traded pokemon in battles, and didn't fully Amie my pokemon until the 7th gym.
> 
> I'm certainly not some competitive champion, but I'm not a noob player who can't demolish in game trainers if I don't want to either and I'd say if I hadn't ev trained my pokemon on top of all that other stuff, I'd actually have had something of a challenge. Certainly not nuzlocke level or anything close.



Can't wait to nuzlocke X


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2013)

I've made it to the Champion's Road! Just gotta grind two pokes, and blast through the Road/E4/Champion. 

So. The Rival. Does the rival make you feel bad about yourself? I feel like a douchebag everytime I smack Serena's pokes around. She isn't an ass. She's got the whole friendship and hard work thing down. But she's just so weak. The game is teaching that even with hard work, you just can't beat talent. 

Also, the Team Flare leader is totally an immortal now, right? He's just gonna go super batshit mega-evil insane now.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2013)

So just for curiosity's sake, how do you identify a shiny in this game? Is it still the trade mark style of the last few games or is it something different?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So just for curiosity's sake, how do you identify a shiny in this game? Is it still the trade mark style of the last few games or is it something different?


Aside from their coloring lol? The sparkles when you first encounter them.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone mind telling me what type my Friend Safari is and what Pokemon are in it? My 3DS FC: 5069-5267-7953. My in game name is Asuras.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Aside from their coloring lol? The sparkles when you first encounter them.



Okay wanted to make sure the sparkles were still around. A few shiny colorations don't look all that special if you are unfamiliar with the pokemon lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> I've made it to the Champion's Road! Just gotta grind two pokes, and blast through the Road/E4/Champion.
> 
> So. The Rival. Does the rival make you feel bad about yourself? I feel like a douchebag everytime I smack Serena's pokes around. She isn't an ass. She's got the whole friendship and hard work thing down. But she's just so weak. The game is teaching that even with hard work, you just can't beat talent.
> 
> Also, the Team Flare leader is totally an immortal now, right? He's just gonna go super batshit mega-evil insane now.



No, you're teaching Serena to unleash teh power thats inside


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

The only rival that made me feel bad about myself was N.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 21, 2013)

In honor of my new set I share with you...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH54WN7Pwbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No, you're teaching Serena to unleash teh power thats inside


But she fails. So badly. I'm hoping she'll pop up before or after the Elite 4 and just be super awesome.


EDIT: ^  Whenever my Espurr won a fight, I just imagined her draining the opponent poke's soul.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Espurr was never the same after he came back from 'Nam.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 21, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Playing since RBY and this is my first Shiny Pokemon



I've (legally) encountered at least 10 Shiny Pokemon (including a Shiny Regigigas) as well as Pok?rus twice.

I would keep them all and just moved them from game to game, though I eventually released them all when I decided to hack a full PC worth of every fully evolved Pokemon with varying stats and moves in my Pokemon Black game.

The one I remember the most was a Shiny Carvanha, who I hated because it had a terrible nature and the IVs of the Pokemon equivalent to down syndrome.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Decided to go for a Modest Xerneas (can always get another one that's a mixed attack when Bank rolls around). 

Perfect IVs first time. 

Modest Nature
HP: 201
Atk: 135
Def: 115
Sp. Atk: 166
Sp. Def: 118
Spd: 119


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> So. The Rival. Does the rival make you feel bad about yourself? I feel like a douchebag everytime I smack Serena's pokes around. She isn't an ass. She's got the whole friendship and hard work thing down. But she's just so weak. The game is teaching that even with hard work, you just can't beat talent.


I know them feels. 

The rival just seems more and more demoralized after each defeat. If my 'mon weren't consistently ten levels stronger than hers, I'd have lost to her just to make her feel better.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 21, 2013)

Just caught this in a Friend Safari! Got the right nature and ability I wanted. Can anyone tell me if it's IV is good with the information provided below?

Sliggoo lvl. 30 Female
Ability: Gooey
Bold Nature
HP: 89
Atk: 46
Def: 50
Sp. Atk: 64
Sp. Def: 78
Spd: 47

Characteristic: capable of taking hits.

"This Pokemon has relatively superior potential overall. That's how I judge it, anyways. Incidentally, I would say that its greatest potential lies in its Defense stat. Although its Sp. Atk stat is equally good. Stats like those... They simply can't be beat! That's how I judge it."


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I know them feels.
> 
> The rival just seems more and more demoralized after each defeat. If my 'mon weren't consistently ten levels stronger than hers, I'd have lost to her just to make her feel better.



I actually tried that. When you fight the rival for the Mega Ring, the dialogue made me think if you lose, the rival gets the ring. So I intentionally lost, and made my way back to the tower. Only to find Serena waiting for me to wipe the floor with her. 

First time I really wanted to be the loser.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh my god. My Mewtwo has 4 perfect IVs.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

So whats the deal with all these great IVs? I've been hearing about it a lot. Is it just the resetting thingy you guys do, or does the game just pump out pokemons with great IVs?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I caught a legit nearly flawless Mewtwo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

5 perfect HP in a row.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

Either way, that is awesome. You better go beat the crap out of someone's team with it. Its only fitting.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Its evs are crap and its 85 its useless. 

Anyway if I manage to make a flawless Frankenstein through breeding I'll distribute it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

85? As in, the level? Mewtwo is that high when you catch it? Jeebus.


On another note, I just realized that I've pretty much gone over the entire map, barring the Champion's Road and the League. And I haven't seen a Gen 6 version of the Battle Tower/Battle Subway yet. Is it just not there this gen?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Nah used it for league grinding.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Mewtwo is lvl 70 when you catch it. So I think he is talking about something else.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> 85? As in, the level? Mewtwo is that high when you catch it? Jeebus.
> 
> 
> On another note, I just realized that I've pretty much gone over the entire map, barring the Champion's Road and the League. And I haven't seen a Gen 6 version of the Battle Tower/Battle Subway yet. Is it just not there this gen?


Battle Maison and Battle Chateau.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

No I meant Mewtwo. Just didn't bother to check him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Battle Maison and Battle Chateau.



Awesome. I forgot all about the Battle Chateau. I should go make some money there. 

I guess the Battle Maison is post-E4. Good, good.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

This Budew has perfect def, speed, SPD, and atk

All I gotta do is breed perfect HP, and I'll try to get some out to whoever needs it.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

So how far are you guys, any special accomplishments? I still didn't manage to catch the bird 

I don't care about any of the stats, all I want is a Shiny Magikarp. IVs, EVs are meaningless. Give me the Gold Fish, luck!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there any way to tell a Pokemon's IVs at level 1?

Veekun has a calculator, but says it works best at high levels, so should enter a WiFi battle to boost the level to 100 and check stats. But WiFi is not an option for me right now. >.< Wait, does the Battle Institute push up (or down) a Pokemon's level to 50 or something of the sort? Haven't tried going there yet. If it does, I suppose that could help.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2013)

Woo found my second shiny and it's Ursaring!


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel like I should start breeding for Shiny Magikarp on two 3DS'es at once to increase my chances 



Lortastic said:


> Woo found my second shiny and it's Ursaring!



Don't know if I should be happy or sad :|


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I feel like I should start breeding for Shiny Magikarp on two 3DS'es at once to increase my chances


Unless you have 4 hands, I can only see it slowing you down.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is there any way to tell a Pokemon's IVs at level 1?
> 
> Veekun has a calculator, but says it works best at high levels, so should enter a WiFi battle to boost the level to 100 and check stats. But WiFi is not an option for me right now. >.< Wait, does the Battle Institute push up (or down) a Pokemon's level to 50 or something of the sort? Haven't tried going there yet. If it does, I suppose that could help.



Kiloude City


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 21, 2013)

OMG MEWTWO'S CRY IS A-FUCKING-MAZING


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Unless you have 4 hands, I can only see it slowing you down.



Erm, I used to grind in an MMORPG game using my PC and Laptop. Going left and right with two 3DSes shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

I've bred a Roselia with 5/6 perfect IVs. Almost got a flawless.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Playing since RBY and this is my first Shiny Pokemon


Congrats!



RPG Maker said:


> Just caught this in a Friend Safari! Got the right nature and ability I wanted. Can anyone tell me if it's IV is good with the information provided below?
> 
> Sliggoo lvl. 30 Female
> Ability: Gooey
> ...



When he tells you the stat and then follows up with the bolded, you know those are the ones that are perfect.



Iron Man said:


> Oh my god. My Mewtwo has 4 perfect IVs.



So does mine; in HP, Def, SpA and Speed. Attack idgaf (playing Y) and SpD was too bad, but eh.

In other news I bred a quint-perfect (HP, Atk, Def, SpA, SPe iirc; it's in the Daycare right now) IV'd male Deino; if I don't breed anything better, I'll keep that one and distribute my other quad and triple perfects amongst you guys so you can start breeding perfect Dragons.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

If I can get a 5/6 male I can make the flawless.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Luckily I just hatched a 5/6 female to breed with, so getting the flawless should come relatively quickly


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

NF, I might have "found" a way to get my Gold 'karp earlier. Let's test it.​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone got a Pokemon with perfect SP A IVs?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

What egg group are you looking for? I've got a few.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Well my 5/6 Roselia is Fairy/Grass egg group.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry, got nothing for that. Maybe try the Friend Safari for Pok?mon in the egg group and going from there.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

So just gotta grind it out. I'm sick of getting Pokemon with notable SP A IVs, but they're only 30 at most.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Omfg first male Tsngela I found in Titynipple's safari is max atk, speed , and sp a. 

Time to rep this man.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Is anyone available to have a flat battle, preferably within the next 30 minutes? There's a Deino I really need to check.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh my fu...

Now I have 6 5/6


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2013)

any idea what's my friend safari type and pokes lol.

probably something shitty.

got moxie gyarados from ironman's tho gotta rep


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

1. Atk, Def, SpA, SpD, Spe ≈ easily the best output 

2. HP, Def, SpD

3. HP, Atk, SpA, SpD, Spe

4. HP, Def, SpA, SpD, Spe

5. Hp, Atk, SpA, SpD


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone want Roselia 3, or 4? They're near flawless.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

This is what I was talking about in the tournament thread. Skilled trainers breed not only eggs but IVs. We make our Pokemon the best they can be.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

MI would, but I can't right now. Missplaced my 3DS in church. Hopefully ill get it back today.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> 1. Atk, Def, SpA, SpD, Spe ≈ easily the best output
> 
> 2. HP, Def, SpD
> 
> ...



Isn't 4 the best spread? Attack IVs are irrelevant on a special attacker. 

I'll be posting what I have for trade in a few hours; what I'm looking for are Frogadiers with Protean from the Friend Safari (male or female), anything that can possibly breed with Aegislash from the friend Safari (must be male, probably Ghost and Steel types) and anything that can breed with Lucario from the Friend Safari (must be male).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Ill reserve one if you want it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Isn't 4 the best spread? Attack IVs are irrelevant on a special attacker.
> 
> I'll be posting what I have for trade in a few hours; what I'm looking for are Frogadiers with Protean from the Friend Safari (male or female), anything that can possibly breed with Aegislash from the friend Safari (must be male, probably Ghost and Steel types) and anything that can breed with Lucario from the Friend Safari (must be male).



First one allows a Pok?mon any possibility. HP is mostly for specialized Pokemon.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> First one allows a Pok?mon any possibility. HP is mostly for specialized Pokemon.



If you plan on continuing breeding with it, then I agree, but as a finished Pok?mon it's pretty much flawless. I'm very interested in number 4; I can offer you a 5/6 IV'd female Deino in return. I'll be busy for the next 4-5 hours though, so I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Call me Professor Autumn. 

I'll save it for you. Still trying to make flawless ones.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2013)

friend just beat e4 and unlocked his third mon froagider yessss.

caught one with perfect sp atk ivs but god damn adamant nature.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> friend just beat e4 and unlocked his third mon froagider yessss.
> 
> caught one with perfect sp atk ivs but god damn adamant nature.



Give it a power item so you can breed its iv down.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Excellent I can pass Rosalia's IVs to Marill, who can pass to Froakie.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Excellent I can pass Rosalia's IVs to Marill, who can pass to Froakie.



That's good.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Roselia is like generation 6, by the time it gets to froakie it'll be like 9-10


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Roselia is like generation 6, by the time it gets to froakie it'll be like 9-10



Can you breed all the way to eevee?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Can you breed all the way to eevee?



Yeah, I'm sure you could easily chain to Eevee.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you could easily chain to Eevee.






Dude. Flawless IV eevees. Think about the posibilities.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

I can give you a roselia


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to. But it'll have to wait, like I said.


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any extra protein Froakie's?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

I need a Protean Froakie. I only have one water friend though.


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I need a Protean Froakie. I only have one water friend though.



Same here (it's you if you remember XD). I guess I have some luck since I have a fire friend that has Braixen in theirs.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

I can easily get a protean froakie (well, his 2nd evo) in friend safari, but again, gotta get my 3DS back from church. And that will be later today.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait Azumarill is a threat I'll put one to the side


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I can easily get a protean froakie (well, his 2nd evo) in friend safari, but again, gotta get my 3DS back from church. And that will be later today.



Seriously. 

What would you want for one?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

I seriously hope the games havent been cracked yet.

Keep that hacking shet off as much as possible.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys... should we make a Friend Safari thread? Check what everyone has + FC?

So far, all I know if that I have Flying.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 21, 2013)

^^I agree way too much. It's all cool if the perfectly trained Pok?s i get wrecked by are hard work's payoff so Pokegen etc. seem to take out half of the game's values and goals completely. 

^Also second that, the Kalos Trainer, Name and FC thread is not enough 

Does anyone have a Ditto with Atk and Int IV's + Adamant Nature perhaps?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

GMF said:


> Seriously.
> 
> What would you want for one?



Idk, like I said, it's quite easy to get one, so I guess anything is fine. Whatever you feel like giving.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2013)

do you guys want one?

cause I have some rn.


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Idk, like I said, it's quite easy to get one, so I guess anything is fine. Whatever you feel like giving.



I have something in mind. 



Rain's Angel said:


> do you guys want one?
> 
> cause I have some rn.



I can wait, gonna be breeding fenniken soon anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

Athruz said:


> ^^I agree way too much. It's all cool if the perfectly trained Pok?s i get wrecked by are hard work's payoff so Pokegen etc. seem to take out half of the game's values and goals completely.
> 
> ^Also second that, the Kalos Trainer, Name and FC thread is not enough
> 
> Does anyone have a Ditto with Atk and Int IV's + Adamant Nature perhaps?



You know after how much time you invest into breeding and spending time with them it really puts it on a whole nother level for you when they perform well and now with Pokemon Amie its even more so.

I know Im personally way too attached to all my starters and I nickname them all ._.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

We should just make a "Pok?mon Unity Room" thread or something like that, and have the first post be an introduction with some cool banner and information about the games' different community features, like the Friend Safari, trading, wonder trading, battles, etc.

And in the second (and maybe a few more reserved) post, we can compile a list where each name links to a post with the individual information.

And then people can post something like this for their games:



*Pokemon X or Y*

3DS Friend Code:
Friend Safari Type:
Battle-able: (Do you battle? Answer YES/NO)
Pokemon Needs: (Do you need a pokemon? List those you need here.)
Pokemon Bank: (What pokemon/items do you have, that someone else might be interested in? Event legendaries? Metagame pokemon? Master ball? Choice Scarf? Fairy plate?)

_Current breeding capabilities:_
------Ditto Natures:
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: (Add nature, ability and IVs)
------(Add anything else that might be useful)>


Anyone able to do that? And is it a good idea?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

A very good idea^


A little bit of that 3DS magic


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

GMF said:


> I have something in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait, gonna be breeding fenniken soon anyway.



Ill PM you or somethibng when I get my stuff back.


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Ill PM you or somethibng when I get my stuff back.



Alright. 




Eternity said:


> *Pokemon X or Y*
> 
> 3DS Friend Code:
> Friend Safari Type:
> ...



Not sure if it'll help more but maybe people should also post their in-game name.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Call me Professor Autumn.
> 
> I'll save it for you. Still trying to make flawless ones.



Is it male or female? I'd prefer male if you have one.



St NightRazr said:


> I seriously hope the games havent been cracked yet.
> 
> Keep that hacking shet off as much as possible.



Until the 3DS is hacked, RNG is impossible. Other than that, I guess there's Action Replay, whenever they come out with that.

This is the first time I've actually taken to breeding and I love it, but that's cause Gen VI makes it so easy and less reliant on luck. I also hope they stay uncompromisable for the foreseeable future. 



soulnova said:


> Hey guys... should we make a Friend Safari thread? Check what everyone has + FC?
> 
> So far, all I know if that I have Flying.



I think this is a great idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

Im currently trying to get max HP/ATK/DEF IV'd Pancham with Iron Fisto, to go with my speed based mold breaker .

Who surfs on blokes


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

I want a Dratini so bad.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> We should just make a "Pok?mon Unity Room" thread or something like that, and have the first post be an introduction with some cool banner and information about the games' different community features, like the Friend Safari, trading, wonder trading, battles, etc.
> 
> And in the second (and maybe a few more reserved) post, we can compile a list where each name links to a post with the individual information.
> 
> ...



It is a good idea and the in-game name would be good in there too as it was already said.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

So I've just encountered a Latios...​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

^Wherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewherewhere


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> I want a Dratini so bad.



I have one.



That I sent to wonder trade


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So I've just encountered a Latios...​



Woah! Where? Did it gave you a special message?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

It's not a wild one, though.​


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh. 

O_O Who had it?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

Some random trainer from a Battle Frontier esque place.​


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it in that "Champion level" cafe?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> I want a Dratini so bad.



I have one, it doesn't have hidden ability though but if you just want a normal Dratini I can breed you one.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

Indeed, ♥ Comatose ♥​


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

Just to clarify, this one is not mine.​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

An old man in the Richissime hotel in Lumiose:
"The 40th wedding anniversary is the ruby anniversary, and the 45th is sapphire"...

I never went up the floors in that hotel, even though I worked there.  Those hoping for a remake must be on the edge of their seats.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I have one, it doesn't have hidden ability though but if you just want a normal Dratini I can breed you one.



Do you think you can breed/get a female one with the Hidden Ability?  That's one of the things I realized I need.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Do you think you can breed/get a female one with the Hidden Ability?  That's one of the things I realized I need.



I don't have one with the hidden ability so not now at least, if I get one sometime then I could but I doubt I will.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus, since you're there, I'll add you.

My FC is: 4124 - 5013 - 1344
In-game name: Schneizel​


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 21, 2013)

So I was reading Serebii to know what pokemon have been retconned as fairy and Arceus is in the list. Is it legit? Arceus = fairy?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> BiNexus, since you're there, I'll add you.
> 
> My FC is: 4124 - 5013 - 1344
> In-game name: Schneizel​



I think I've added you. 

 When quoting you the colour tags are everywhere.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2013)

The Pixie Plate makes Arceus a Fairy just like the other type plates.



Leon Soryu said:


> Just to clarify, this one is not mine.​



How is that possible?  Poke Transporter isn't up til December and Regigigas can't be caught in the games. What trickery is this.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> When quoting you the colour tags are everywhere.



This is why you don't do it. :ho​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got me an Adamant Female Dragonair with Hidden Ability.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

December can't come soon enough.​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> So I was reading Serebii to know what pokemon have been retconned as fairy and Arceus is in the list. Is it legit? Arceus = fairy?



I'm pretty sure they mean Fairy-plate Arceus.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 21, 2013)

So Fairy Plate is true?
Good they didn't forget to create one.​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> December can't come soon enough.​


It's... it's beautiful.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The Pixie Plate makes Arceus a Fairy just like the other type plates.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible?  Poke Transporter isn't up til December and Regigigas can't be caught in the games. What trickery is this.



He probably is in a battle place where you are given a partner and conduct double battles with them, allowing him to see its stats.

Also, for everyone who doesn't know, the Pixie Plate is in the Pok?mon Village


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> How is that possible?  Poke Transporter isn't up til December and Regigigas can't be caught in the games. What trickery is this.




Could it be hacked already?? ?

I never checked before so, how long did it usually took for people to find the AR codes?

EDIT: Nevermind. BiNexus might be right. xD Gotta start refreshing more often.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Could it be hacked already?? ?
> 
> I never checked before so, how long did it usually took for people to find the AR codes?


It's definitely not AR codes. The 3DS is still awhile away from getting hacked.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Just got me an Adamant Female Dragonair with Hidden Ability.



Would you be able to catch/breed another female with the hidden ability to trade me? IVs and nature don't matter. I could give you one of my Deinos, or I may have something else you're looking for currently.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Would you be able to catch/breed another female with the hidden ability to trade me? IVs and nature don't matter. I could give you one of my Deinos, or I may have something else you're looking for currently.


A Deino would be awesome. Do you have a female? 

I'm doing homework right now, but I can breed you one later.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> A Deino would be awesome. Do you have a female?
> 
> I'm doing homework right now, but I can breed you one later.



Sweet, I've got lots of females; I'll be home in about 2 hours. I'll list all of the ones I've got available for trade then. I may not have you, so could I have your friend code?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

3969-4808-5514

Just added you, says we're friends so you must've added me already.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

FC: 3797 6508 4500

I need more friend safari's people .


----------



## Alaude (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone have a Drizzle Politoed that they could breed one with the hidden ability for me 



Platinum said:


> FC: 3797 6508 4500
> 
> I need more friend safari's people .



Added you my FC: 5198-2498-4503


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Anyone have a Drizzle Politoed that they could breed one with the hidden ability for me
> 
> 
> 
> Added you my FC: 5198-2498-4503



Just added you back.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Added Platinum and Alaude.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

Do any of you have a mon with suction cups?

Im gonna try chain fishing.

Then Im gonna take the suction cup training wheels off and see if I can do a synchronize run at chain fishing


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Added Platinum and Alaude.



Add me too (my 3DS FC is in my sig) 

I'll add you soon, too.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do any of you have a mon with suction cups?
> 
> Im gonna try chain fishing.
> 
> Then Im gonna take the suction cup training wheels off and see if I can do a synchronize run at chain fishing



Inkay has suction cups.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Registered both of you.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Oct 21, 2013)

?Grunts easily reveal the location of important places and items 
>Most grunts carry only two dark-type 'mons 
>Lysandre announces to the entire region that he's about to kill everyone 
>Scientists reveal the hidden location of the legendary Pokemon  
Why are the bad guys in these games total idiots? Villains should stop hiring morons and start going solo.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> ?Grunts easily reveal the location of important places and items
> >Most grunts carry only two dark-type 'mons
> >Lysandre announces to the entire region that he's about to kill everyone
> >Scientists reveal the hidden location of the legendary Pokemon
> Why are the bad guys in these games total idiots? Villains should stop hiring morons and start going solo.



Power tripping.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

Well... shit... I was on Route 22 to start hunting for Modest Riolus and then suddenly MOLTRES!  Was not expecting that.

*EDIT:* And after running a few circles on Route 22, I met Moltres again... Moltres kinda sucks at fleeing.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well... shit... I was on Route 22 to start hunting for Modest Riolus and then suddenly MOLTRES!  Was not expecting that.
> 
> *EDIT:* And after running a few circles on Route 22, I met Moltres again... Moltres kinda sucks at fleeing.



Happened to me and Articuno.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I met Zapdos like five times on Route 4 when I was searching for ralts'


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm pretty sure they mean Fairy-plate Arceus.





blunt said:


> 3969-4808-5514
> 
> Just added you, says we're friends so you must've added me already.



Added you two.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

I sold the Arceus plates, haha. 

I sold a lot of things that I probably should have held onto, but...eh.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't the shops you sell items to keep those items so you can buy them back? Or am I thinking of another game?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright, alright: NOW I've definitely figured out the fastest way to skate in-game (and maybe the fastest way to move and the most practical as it's quite easy to do), though I might not be the first to do so (I haven't read about it before though):

When you start skating/initiate a boost you have to hold the directional pad slightly more towards the middle and you'll boost into a zig-zag motion which is normally slower, but if done correctly you'll keep zig-zagging for as long as you want while maintaining that awesome boosted speed. 

And if you turn around by quickly starting to hold the same position of the directional pad in relation to the neutral position (the middle), but towrds the opposite way than the way you were going, you can instantly turn around and start another boost into a boosted zig-zag.

Let me know what you guys think: new/old/common knowledge?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

^Why the rush, anyway?  Nothing in the game's going anywhere.

So I caught a Modest female Riolu. IV Judge bro says she "has outstanding potential overall. Greatest potential in HP. SpAtt is equally good, and SpDef is just as good." I'll just go ahead and take that as good.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Don't the shops you sell items to keep those items so you can buy them back? Or am I thinking of another game?



As far as I know, no they don't. Never heard of a Pokemon game doing that. 

It's not something I'm sad over though. I'm not going to keep something I will most likely never use, unless it's something like Gengarite, which I have if someone wants it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think Pokemon shops have ever done that.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

My modest Mewtwo:

Full Sp. Att and speed EVs, the remaining 4 in HP.
And the IV judge said: "This pokemon has relatively superior potential overall. Greatest potential in HP, Sp. Atk and speed. Stats like those... They simply can't be beat"

That's good, right?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well... shit... I was on Route 22 to start hunting for Modest Riolus and then suddenly MOLTRES!  Was not expecting that.
> 
> *EDIT:* And after running a few circles on Route 22, I met Moltres again... Moltres kinda sucks at fleeing.





soulnova said:


> Happened to me and Articuno.





Eternity said:


> Yeah, I met Zapdos like five times on Route 4 when I was searching for ralts'



It's kind of like when you say bye to someone you know, and then go the same way 

Spreads:

Hp | Atk | Def | SpA | Spe = 3 females

Hp | Atk | Def | SpA | SpD =2 females

Hp | Atk | Def | Spe = 2 males

Atk | Def | SpA | Spe = 1 male

Hp | Atk | SpA | Spe = 1 

All but one of my males are inferior to my females 

All of them have markings to designate which IVs are maxed out; I figured it was easier than nicknaming them their IVs. At one point I had a female Deino named AtkDefSpASpe . They go in order from HP > Spe. Also, all of them are *Timid*. 

Looking for:

-any Pok?mon with Pokerus
-male Mighteyenas and Luxios from the Friend Safari
-male or female Froakie or Frogadier with Protean 
-male ghost or steel types from the safari


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2013)

Been busy these past few days. Gonna return to my Y run after catching the X legendaries.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Fucking swag .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Fucking swag .


How'd you get rid of the accessory?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Fucking swag .



Swag?

Not class?

M'kay then.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you guys see the video where the best way you can hatch eggs without doing anything is going to the centre of Lumiose City and slide a coin under the D-pad?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Did you guys see the video where the best way you can hatch eggs without doing anything is going to the centre of Lumiose City and slide a coin under the D-pad?




THATS AN AWESOME FUCKING IDEA

DO YOU HAVE A LINK?

Shit. I'm gonna be hatching so many Shinys come November (when I get my other 3DS) with this method.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bZHmmevaaTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

I CAN HATCH EGGS AND TAKE NAPS AT THE SAME TIME NOW

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

But you'll keep having to replace it every few minutes. And you won't have access to continuous eggs. It's an easier way to hatch fewer eggs, or eggs that take a while to hatch, but it's inefficient for hatching a lot of eggs.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2013)

you yung'uns are so lazy. 

Back in my day, we _worked_ for our hatched eggs.

Tch. Kids these days.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> But you'll keep having to replace it every few minutes. And you won't have access to continuous eggs. It's an easier way to hatch fewer eggs, or eggs that take a while to hatch, but it's inefficient for hatching a lot of eggs.



Ssssshhhhhh 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> But you'll keep having to replace it every few minutes. And you won't have access to continuous eggs. It's an easier way to hatch fewer eggs, or eggs that take a while to hatch, but it's inefficient for hatching a lot of eggs.


Yeah but the amount of time I have to spend actually paying attention to the game is still drastically reduced. I almost always have a ton of unhatched eggs in my pc that I can fill my party with and hatch. Also, producing eggs takes a lot less time than hatching them. I can spend 2 minutes biking up and down Route 7 to get enough eggs to fill my party, fly over to Lumiose and then hatch them all with the coin method. Rinse/repeat.

Even when I do have to pay attention to the game (to say no nicknames, etc), I can still occupy my hands with something else.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yeah but the amount of time I have to spend actually paying attention to the game is still drastically reduced. *I almost always have a ton of unhatched eggs in my pc that I can fill my party with and hatch.* Also, producing eggs takes a lot less time than hatching them. I can spend 2 minutes biking up and down Route 7 to get enough eggs to fill my party, fly over to Lumiose and then hatch them all with the coin method. Rinse/repeat.



That's actually something I hadn't thought of; I'll probably use it for that 

Also, were you able to get the Dragonair/Dratini??

@TN--yeah, I know. But I only have one Dragon friend and I've got Shelgon/Fraxure/Sliggoo in it  I would do anything to swap out Sliggoo for Dragonair.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> How'd you get rid of the accessory?



I just unequipped it by deselecting during the dressing part. You don't need an accessory. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Swag?
> 
> Not class?
> 
> M'kay then.



Swag is classy when you are rocking dope threads like that .


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Friend Safaris, I believe.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> That's actually something I hadn't thought of; I'll probably use it for that
> 
> Also, where you able to get the Dragonair/Dratini??


I traded one of the Torchics I got from Wonder Trade with someone who got it from Friend Safari.

There's a guy on Neoseeker (where I arrange all my non-NF trades) who has a thread where he gives them out if you have something interesting to trade in return.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Hell I can actually type now in the middle of breeding with the coin method


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, I'll check it out. Do you have a link?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

The video? Page 29.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Ok, I'll check it out. Do you have a link?


I don't. The threads move pretty quickly so they get pushed down pretty far. 

I'm almost done breeding my Dratini's though. Gonna use coin method to hatch and make sure they have the Hidden Abilities and gender.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

I have Adamant Chespins for trade.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

God I love this coin thing. Even with Flame Body Dratini eggs still take over 5000 steps to hatch and this makes it a fucking breeze.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

Can someone please trade me a Pok?mon holding an Everstone?

I can offer a Goomy.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you trade yours away too on accident? 

Yo BiNexus, I got your Dratini. It's Adamant.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Did you trade yours away too on accident?
> 
> Yo BiNexus, I got your Dratini.



That could very well be the case 

But I think I just haven't gotten one yet (I'm not even at the second gym yet).

Do you have an everstone to spare, maybe?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That could very well be the case
> 
> But I think I just haven't gotten one yet (I'm not even at the second gym yet).
> 
> Do you have an everstone to spare, maybe?


I don't, I'd give you one if I did. I traded my first one away on accident. 

You get it right after the second gym at Geosenge town.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

Whenever you see Rogenrola's on the way to the 3rd gym (iirc Reflection Cave) catch them. They have a high chance of holding Everstones. I had to go hunting myself when I released a Pok?mon that was holding one.

And ok Blunt. What's your name in-game and what spread do you want?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

This freaking method


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> And ok Blunt. What's your name in-game and what spread do you want?


My in-game name is Ares. Not sure about spread. 

Whatcha got? Something with good Sp. Atk and Atk., maybe even some speed, would be cool.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't, I'd give you one if I did. I traded my first one away on accident.
> 
> You get it right after the second gym at Geosenge town.





BiNexus said:


> Whenever you see Rogenrola's on the way to the 3rd gym (iirc Reflection Cave) catch them. They have a high chance of holding Everstones. I had to go hunting myself when I released a Pok?mon that was holding one.



Alright, thanks for the tips guys.

But I really want a Calm female Goomy in my team asap, as it takes long enough to fully evolve as is.

So does anyone else have an Everstone to spare? Goomys for sale! Get your fresh Goomys here, one Everstone a piece! Nice and gooey Goomys!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Pleasure doing business with you, Nexus.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pleasure doing business with you, Nexus.



Likewise


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone have Scolipede in their Safari?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

You can get Venipede in route 6 from rare encounters.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 21, 2013)

I want it with Speed boost. Does it come in hordes?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

He probably wants Quick Feet.

Edit: Wait a minute. Since when does Venipede have Speed Boost?


----------



## hehey (Oct 21, 2013)

I just don't have the patience for IV breeding... guess i'l have to settle for a disadvantage.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 21, 2013)

quick feet is replaced with speed boost this gen lollololol.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

I just bred a perfect female Deino 

So that means I don't need any of my other females, so I'm channeling my inner Oprah...​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcI-rHO0yko[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone gets a Deino 
If you need a female one, just offer anything up. ​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

How can you tell that they're perfect at level 1? Do you bring them to that guy to rate?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 21, 2013)

I went back to Route 13 because there was a TM I didn't get during the story.

And I'll make my point short: if I ever get the Death Note, the 1st thing I'll do is find out whose idea it was to make the encounters and wind resistance on Route 13.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2013)

lol Route 13 is the worst


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I just bred a perfect female Deino
> 
> So that means I don't need any of my other females, so I'm channeling my inner Oprah...​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcI-rHO0yko[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I'd like a Deino.

What do you want in return? I guess the best I can offer is a Goomy at the moment


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 21, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> quick feet is replaced with speed boost this gen lollololol.



Platinum has speed boost whirlipede in his friend safari, friend that mofo


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> How can you tell that they're perfect at level 1? Do you bring them to that guy to rate?



Yup, and he told they all couldn't be beat. Previously I had gotten ~5 with perfect in everything but speed, so I thought it was just that old news again, but NOPE.


Scizor said:


> I'd like a Deino.
> 
> What do you want in return? I guess the best I can offer is a Goomy at the moment



Hit me up mang, let's go.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> We should just make a "Pok?mon Unity Room" thread or something like that, and have the first post be an introduction with some cool banner and information about the games' different community features, like the Friend Safari, trading, wonder trading, battles, etc.
> 
> And in the second (and maybe a few more reserved) post, we can compile a list where each name links to a post with the individual information.
> 
> ...



This is what I meant by I am rehauling threads... I am planning a cafe thread, and a boutique thread.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Got traded Japanese Lucario with a Lucarionite on it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Eternity said:


> We should just make a "Pok?mon Unity Room" thread or something like that, and have the first post be an introduction with some cool banner and information about the games' different community features, like the Friend Safari, trading, wonder trading, battles, etc.
> 
> And in the second (and maybe a few more reserved) post, we can compile a list where each name links to a post with the individual information.
> 
> ...



it has been done.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a pathway to the South of Camphrier town?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Alright, thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> But I really want a Calm female Goomy in my team asap, as it takes long enough to fully evolve as is.
> 
> So does anyone else have an Everstone to spare? Goomys for sale! Get your fresh Goomys here, one Everstone a piece! Nice and gooey Goomys!



I've got one spare, whats your FC? Also no need to give me anything decent, its just for an Everstone after all. ??


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

This might be a stupid question, but where is the Gogoat Shuttle? I've been looking all over (to help increase my style) and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

Olivia said:


> This might be a stupid question, but where is the Gogoat Shuttle? I've been looking all over (to help increase my style) and I can't find it anywhere.



The signposts on thevouter edges of lumiose


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2013)

Olivia said:


> This might be a stupid question, but where is the Gogoat Shuttle? I've been looking all over (to help increase my style) and I can't find it anywhere.



Talk to one of the blue sign posts in N/S of Luminose city. I think...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I want it with Speed boost. Does it come in hordes?



If you add me to your friends list, my friend safari comes with speed boost whirlipedes .


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If you add me to your friends list, my friend safari comes with speed boost whirlipedes .



What's your FC, I want a Whirlipede. ??


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

FC: 3797 6508 4500


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks. ??


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> FC: 3797 6508 4500



I added you not because I wanted Whirlepede, but I just want friends 


Mine is 5370-1530-7014


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I added you not because I wanted Whirlepede, but I just want friends
> 
> 
> Mine is 5370-1530-7014



I'll add ya as well then, I need more friend safari's anyway. ??

FC in sig


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I added you not because I wanted Whirlepede, but I just want friends
> 
> 
> Mine is 5370-1530-7014





NearRyuzaki ?? said:


> I'll add ya as well then, I need more friend safari's anyway. ??
> 
> FC in sig



I added you guys as well.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my (well, my husbands) friend code, Plat:

3926 - 5207 - 0374


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

My set is just too cute


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure if seen but lol.



Prepping for a mass transfer when I get the games. 

Of which you know you haven't played a pokemon game in a while when the first is plop in your game (FR) and go wtf was I doing and forget you had the pokeflute in your pocket. 


TittyNipple said:


> My set is just too cute



You're right. :sanji


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Fucking swag .



/purrs Classy man there.



Finally obtained this after spamming Battle Chateau.



ShadowReij said:


> Not sure if seen but lol.



Literally lol'd at this.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

Where did you get those boots?


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Where did you get those boots?



Laverre City. (:


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> FC: 3797 6508 4500



Added. 3437 3831 8371


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my friend code everyone:

FC: 4055-4047-0506

Going to try and add most of you. I'm curious to tryout the new friend safari. Not to mention I'm also going to be trying out for perfect iv breeding for the first time seeing as I didn't have the patience for it in previous gens. (wish me luck all). 

Hopefully my friend safari has something to offer you guys.

Oh btw in game ID is Mike just to let you guys know. Though you probably have alot of Mikes on your list.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know my Friend Safari typing and pokemon in it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> /purrs Classy man there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got the red Tie-neck blouse


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Anyone know my Friend Safari typing and pokemon in it?



Grass Type.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2013)

So far in your safari I've met sawsbuck and tangela.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Anyone know my Friend Safari typing and pokemon in it?



Grass:
Sawsbuck, Tengela, Quilidin. iirc ??


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 21, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> December can't come soon enough.​


OMG, I want my Infernape now >.<


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2013)

What is sawsbuck?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 21, 2013)

What's in my Safari? My name is Alex in-game.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2013)

This Politoed never made catching so intense right after it used Perish Song.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What's in my Safari? My name is Alex in-game.


Psychic type: Munna, Espurr, and Girafarig.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 21, 2013)

Found a Lonely Rufflet with Sheer Force in the Friend Safari!

And Togepi, and Shelgon, and Magician Braixen...

Much gratitude to you folks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 21, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> This Politoed never made catching so intense right after it used Perish Song.



well actually, I think Shiny variants of Self Destruct/Explosion prone Pokemon are far more intense because you just don't know when it's gonna happen.

At least with your situation, you _know_ what the deadline is.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 22, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> well actually, I think Shiny variants of Self Destruct/Explosion prone Pokemon are far more intense because you just don't know when it's gonna happen.
> 
> At least with your situation, you _know_ what the deadline is.



I found a shiny Larvitar in Soul Silver's Safari Zone once. You can guess what he did next >_>


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I see you got the red Tie-neck blouse



It's so gorgeous. Would have gotten the red and white skirt too, but decided this was good enough. I have the grey blouse top as well, but...it was too monotone as far as colours went. I need colour in my life okay.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 22, 2013)

tch. Fashion slaves.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2013)

anyone have togepi? Or in their safari?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 22, 2013)

Just beat the E4 .
Besides catching the legendary birds, Mewtwo, and Zygarde, what else is there to do postgame? (and besides that one kiloude city)


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2013)

Extreme breeding.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 22, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tch. Fashion slaves.



What of it? 

_Finally_ got that jacket I've been wanting 



Might get new shoes tho


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 22, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Just beat the E4 .
> Besides catching the legendary birds, Mewtwo, and Zygarde, what else is there to do postgame? (and besides that one kiloude city)


I was going to list a bunch of shit, but it might be better to leave this .


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 22, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Extreme breeding.


Sounds kinky 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> I was going to list a bunch of shit, but it might be better to leave this .



Thanks yo ! I'm assuming I can now mass transfer my pokemans from BW and now right?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Thanks yo ! I'm assuming I can now mass transfer my pokemans from BW and now right?


Not til late December/early January.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tch. Fashion slaves.


Must... have... all the stuff...
Also, I noticed that if you change yours clothes to wear a full set you bought from the shop in Lumiose, in the character preview you get notes flying around your character and a different jingle instead of the usual sparkles or whatever.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's so gorgeous. Would have gotten the red and white skirt too, but decided this was good enough. I have the grey blouse top as well, but...it was too monotone as far as colours went. I need colour in my life okay.



/wearing the monotone version


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

It _does_ look pretty, I just want some colour on mine. <3

Also, I just...I ended up watching someone's playthrough of the latter portion of the game because I'm curious and wanted to see the whole final confrontation with Team Flare.

I'm so glad I did, because I honestly don't think I could play this game while on break at work. I damn near cried. The story is incredible - easily my favourite.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 22, 2013)

Just curious, is Yveltal the first genuinely evil Legendary? I haven't played Y, but I've seen it's entry on X. Something about stealing the life force of of every living thing...We've had "Dark" ones before, but not quite like that 

> Mewtwo was angry with reason
> Darkrai was misunderstood
> Giratina is violent, but not malevolent

Yveltal sounds like a pretty cold dude.

But all the same, there's something I like about it...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Giratina's freakin Lucifer lol.

Yvetal is YVHY

Everything I wear is devoid of light.

From within the shadows


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 22, 2013)

Giratina saved the universe in Platinum tho


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yup, and he told they all couldn't be beat. Previously I had gotten ~5 with perfect in everything but speed, so I thought it was just that old news again, but NOPE.
> 
> 
> Hit me up mang, let's go.



My apologies for not responding sooner: it was already past midnight and I had to get some sleep.

I hope you're still up for the trade later today?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Yvetal legit Darkrai's souls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Giratina saved the universe in Platinum tho



Das why he's my fav legendary lol.

Next to Rayquaza.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I just unequipped it by deselecting during the dressing part. You don't need an accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> Swag is classy when you are rocking dope threads like that .



Psh, please child, Bisharp has more game rocking them shredded threads than you with that concave eggman hat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I just bred a perfect female Deino
> 
> So that means I don't need any of my other females, so I'm channeling my inner Oprah...​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcI-rHO0yko[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Great. now you're channeling my inner musicality .

I've been listening to too much rap today ._.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2013)

*POKEMON ARRIVED*


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Oct 22, 2013)

hidden ability dratini/nair/nite anyone?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Just curious, is Yveltal the first genuinely evil Legendary? I haven't played Y, but I've seen it's entry on X. Something about stealing the life force of of every living thing...We've had "Dark" ones before, but not quite like that
> 
> > Mewtwo was angry with reason
> > Darkrai was misunderstood
> ...



We all know that Ash will still be friends with it in the next movie ​


saikyou said:


> hidden ability dratini/nair/nite anyone?



Does the "Ability Capsule" item lets you change your Pokemon's ability into the hidden one?​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2013)

I am 5 boxes of Chespins in for a Shiny one, still determined.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 22, 2013)

So I have just encountered and caught a Shiny Kecleon ​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 22, 2013)

shinies :33

who has the most?


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys I don't have a 3ds nor the game, do you guys think it is worth it to buy them since the only game I'm looking forward to is this? the game looks easy and I don't know what there is post elite four so in your opinions (since u guys have been playing this) is it worth it to spend all that money? I'll probably also buy platinum then too.

And I realllly want a sylveon too. And play with them on Ami. But i don't want to spend like 200 pounds and it looks like reviewers arent *too* impressed by the game as well.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 22, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> And I realllly want a sylveon too. And play with them on Ami. But i don't want to spend like 200 pounds and it looks like reviewers arent *too* impressed by the game as well.



You're lying to yourself if you think so, and even in some particular cases, why would opinion of another human decide on your own?

3DS has a lot of amazing titles, nowadays everyone will find something for themselves.​


----------



## Alaude (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it is. If I wouldn't have had 3DS already when the game got out I would have definitely bought one.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys I have a question:

How does the EXP share work? Does it spread half of the battle's XP across all party members that didn't participate, or do they ALL get half of the battle's XP?

Example: battle is worth 100xp, only Froakie fights. Does everyone in my party get 50xp or does Froakie get 50 and everyone else gets 50 divided by the number of pokemon that didn't participate?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Guys I have a question:
> 
> How does the EXP share work? Does it spread half of the battle's XP across all party members that didn't participate, or do they ALL get half of the battle's XP?
> 
> Example: battle is worth 100xp, only Froakie fights. Does everyone in my party get 50xp or does Froakie get 50 and everyone else gets 50 divided by the number of pokemon that didn't participate?



I'm pretty sure that all your Pok?mon get the amount earned by the battle (without it being devided for any of them) when it's not turned off.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 22, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> Hey guys I don't have a 3ds nor the game, do you guys think it is worth it to buy them since the only game I'm looking forward to is this? the game looks easy and I don't know what there is post elite four so in your opinions (since u guys have been playing this) is it worth it to spend all that money? I'll probably also buy platinum then too.
> 
> And I realllly want a sylveon too. And play with them on Ami. But i don't want to spend like 200 pounds and it looks like reviewers arent *too* impressed by the game as well.


Fuck the reviews, this game is amazing. I've been playing since Red/Blue, so I've had plenty of time to become jaded. 

This shit is awesome. I'm borrowing my little sister's 3DS but getting my own soon as possible, this game is that damned worth it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Just curious, is Yveltal the first genuinely evil Legendary? I haven't played Y, but I've seen it's entry on X. Something about stealing the life force of of every living thing...We've had "Dark" ones before, but not quite like that
> 
> > Mewtwo was angry with reason
> > Darkrai was misunderstood
> ...



Nah I don't think the mon itself is evil. I think the way it exists is just evil, it's not malicious as far as I can tell. Hell when you beat it you just get a screen that says "Yveltal looks like it's trying to help" or something to that effect. Its a soul sucking monster that wants friends .



St NightRazr said:


> Psh, please child, Bisharp has more game rocking them shredded threads than you with that concave eggman hat.



Bitch you just jealous your poor ass ain't stylish enough to get into the shop .


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fuck the reviews, this game is amazing. I've been playing since Red/Blue, so I've had plenty of time to become jaded.
> 
> This shit is awesome. I'm borrowing my little sister's 3DS but getting my own soon as possible, this game is that damned worth it.



I couldn't agree more.

I even bought a second 3DS (a 3DS XL) to be able to fully experience what this amazing game has to offer.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2013)

I had my first online match yesterday...

5ZJG-WWWW-WWWX-NR2H

Tell me what you think.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Guys I have a question:
> 
> How does the EXP share work? Does it spread half of the battle's XP across all party members that didn't participate, or do they ALL get half of the battle's XP?
> 
> Example: battle is worth 100xp, only Froakie fights. Does everyone in my party get 50xp or does Froakie get 50 and everyone else gets 50 divided by the number of pokemon that didn't participate?



The Pok?mon that fights gets 100% of the experience gained from the battle; everyone else (as long as they didn't participate) will receive 50% *each*.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> The Pok?mon that fights gets 100% of the experience gained from the battle; everyone else (as long as they didn't participate) will receive 50% *each*.



I could've sworn that I've read that all Pok?mon get the same amount of undevided experience..

Ah well, the more you know.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing.... the day before yesterday I caught my first shiny ever since playing Red/blue... a shiny Hoppip on a horde.


Yesterday I got a shiny Ariados on the safari.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Just to note some pokemon will receive more experience than others. This is solely because they were either traded for or have been played with in Pokemon-amie though.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I need fashion help. I'm looking for another green shirt or something similar. 




Is there a gallery I can see all the female clothes options??


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

You can see the clothes at Serebii.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fuck the reviews, this game is amazing. I've been playing since Red/Blue, so I've had plenty of time to become jaded.
> 
> This shit is awesome. I'm borrowing my little sister's 3DS but getting my own soon as possible, this game is that damned worth it.



seconded, those reviewers were smoking some major bullcrap because these are by far the best Pokemon games for me. the same old Pokemon game? maybe so in terms of the plot but the whole experience this time around was just so much fresher, so much more fun and the push for a global aspect definitely improved these games right from the beginning. visually, this is by far a huge upgrade too (despite the lack of 3d but I don't even turn on 3d much) and it was much better graphically than the initial ds games (Diamond/Pearl's graphics were horrible for me).

like others said, the only bad aspect is probably the less fleshed out gym leaders (who felt more integrated and had more personalities in previous games) but they introduced 3 side characters in addition to your rival, all with unique personalities so it's sort of a trade off I guess.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Eternity said:


> You can see the clothes at Serebii.



I can only see the male clothes. I don't see the images for the female.... 

perhaps... the images are blocked on my work? fuck....


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats, Naruto.  Welcome to the club.




Hydro Spiral said:


> Just curious, is Yveltal the first genuinely evil Legendary? I haven't played Y, but I've seen it's entry on X. Something about stealing the life force of of every living thing...We've had "Dark" ones before, but not quite like that
> 
> > Mewtwo was angry with reason
> > Darkrai was misunderstood
> ...


Playing through Y, I never got the impression Yveltal is evil. It just sort automatically absorbs life near it when it nears the end of its life cycle. It doesn't do it to be a dick, it's just how it was born to be with no control over it. And thus is seen as evil by people. Hell, it even asks for the player's help when confronted (not vocally, but still).


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I can only see the male clothes. I don't see the images for the female....
> 
> perhaps... the images are blocked on my work? fuck....


No, I can't see them either (and I'm at home). 

Must be an issue with the images themselves.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah. And when you catch it Lysandre mocks Yveltal for seeking help and companionship from a human. It's not an evil pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Also, the Serebii female clothing pics never worked for me, either.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> No, I can't see them either (and I'm at home).
> 
> Must be an issue with the images themselves.



I can't believe they would leave out the female clothes. THE FEMALE CLOTHES! *raises fist of fury to the sky*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

I just went around all the cities with Boutiques (except for Lumiose) and spent 160k on random shit... >.< I think I need help.


Also, I have a question on EVs. I know I can probably just read up on it but I somehow feel more comfortable asking you guys... So I plan on upping my modest Riolu's SpAtt and Speed, but when it's fully EV trained, does it matter which Pokemon I send it out against to level up? Will it fuck up the stats or should I send it against Pokes that usually give SpA and Speed EVs?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Once you are done with EV training, no battling from there on out will effect anything. So you can use it against whatever.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

I sent a email to Serebii asking about the female clothes. BEHOLD:



> We’re working on it. We’re just about to start the playthrough as a female and will be cataloguing then



 That would explain it...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a Pok?mon infected with Pok?rus? I'm in dire need of one!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I took a break from this game yesterday. I am going back today


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Once you are done with EV training, no battling from there on out will effect anything. So you can use it against whatever.


Thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

by the way, I have yet to batle anyone in this game and I won't do such until I feel ready.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Does anyone have a Pok?mon infected with Pok?rus? I'm in dire need of one!



I actually have some. I'll be able to connect in about 3-4 hours on my lunch break quickly. Otherwise, I can get online around 11:00 p.m. Mexico City's time. 



Trainer name: Gaby


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Nah I don't think the mon itself is evil. I think the way it exists is just evil, it's not malicious as far as I can tell. Hell when you beat it you just get a screen that says "Yveltal looks like it's trying to help" or something to that effect. Its a soul sucking monster that wants friends .
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch you just jealous your poor ass ain't stylish enough to get into the shop .



Nah Im just jelly you got the Mew to purr 

Poor bulbasaur wont let me leave


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Just checked my Yveltal with the stat judge. Timid Nature and has perfect IVs in Attack,Def, Sp. Attack, and Sp. Def .


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Just checked my Yveltal with the stat judge. Timid Nature and has perfect IVs in Attack,Def, Sp. Attack, and Sp. Def .



oh you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

You better play with that timid boy in amie
RUB THOSE CLAWS. RUB THEM.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

I will feed him so many pokepuffs you guys have _NO IDEA_.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Speaking of Amie....  What's Mewtwo's best area to rub?

 yes, I couldn't even write that with a straight face.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

Belly. He gets annoyed when you pet his head sometimes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

He rocks a wolf on his noggin so I poke him up there sometimes^


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Does anyone have a Pok?mon infected with Pok?rus? I'm in dire need of one!



I do. I'll send you an infected Pok? in the trade we have scheduled


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

what does Pok?rus do again?

and yet to find a damn shinnies in this game. I am pissed. No more tipping.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what does Pok?rus do again?
> 
> and yet to find a damn shinnies in this game. I am pissed. No more tipping.



Pokerus doubles the EV gained FROM BATTLE. Not from the super training.  Using that and macho brace gives will multiply x4 the EVs.

Use honey for hordes. I found one like that.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> Hey guys I don't have a 3ds nor the game, do you guys think it is worth it to buy them since the only game I'm looking forward to is this? the game looks easy and I don't know what there is post elite four so in your opinions (since u guys have been playing this) is it worth it to spend all that money? I'll probably also buy platinum then too.
> 
> And I realllly want a sylveon too. And play with them on Ami. But i don't want to spend like 200 pounds and it looks like reviewers arent *too* impressed by the game as well.


While X and Y are not without flaws (and I think gen 5 also offers stiff competition), they are nevertheless very good.  If you've been playing pokemon games for years now you'll definitely enjoy these newest ones.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys just caught a riolu from one of the friend safari's who has 3 good iv's . I also would like to ask if any kind soul here would be nice enough to help me evolve my scyther into a scizor if possible?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

So from Super Training I got a Team Flare Bag... "For some reason,  knocking the stuffing out of this Team Flare Bag just feels good." 

Also, before I did Super Training, I did some EV training as shown in a  video posted before. Horde battled Mareep for SpAtt and Wingull for  Speed, and gained 11 levels. Should I have just Super Trained first  before gaining any levels or does it not matter? 'Cause I was thinking  if stat points gained through level up depended on EVs, then it woulda  been better to ST before leveling.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 22, 2013)

I just OTK'd Mewtwo and accidentally saved afterwards, please tell me there is a way to force another encounter.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So from Super Training I got a Team Flare Bag... "For some reason,  knocking the stuffing out of this Team Flare Bag just feels good."
> 
> Also, before I did Super Training, I did some EV training as shown in a  video posted before. Horde battled Mareep for SpAtt and Wingull for  Speed, and gained 11 levels. Should I have just Super Trained first  before gaining any levels or does it not matter? 'Cause I was thinking  if stat points gained through level up depended on EVs, then it woulda  been better to ST before leveling.



Defeating Pok?mon nets you EVs, so if you start battling Pok?mon before finishing EV-training, those random EVs (which you probably don't want) are added to your Pok?mon's EV total and thus mess up the whole. Unless you battle Pok?s for the EVs you want of course.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

> Defeating Pok?mon nets you EVs, so if you start battling Pok?mon before  finishing EV-training, those random EVs (which you probably don't want)  are added to your Pok?mon's EV total and thus mess up the whole. Unless  you battle Pok?s for the EVs you want of course.


Yeah, I know, I maxed SpAtt and Speed on my Modest Riolu, by both battling and Super Training. My point was whether this scenario is real: A level 1 Pokemon with no SpAtt EVs levels up and gained +1 SpAtt, for example. But a level 1 Pokemon with, say, 100 SpAtt EVs, would it gain more SpAtt upon leveling up?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> I just OTK'd Mewtwo and accidentally saved afterwards, please tell me there is a way to force another encounter.



That sucks.

I really don't know but I would say the odds don't look good.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

My floette shoots a whole bunsh of balls in ST. First time for me. I don't do ST enough.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd imagine Mewtwo would appear again in the same place after a while... I doubt he'd be gone forever.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I know, I maxed SpAtt and Speed on my Modest Riolu, by both battling and Super Training. My point was whether this scenario is real: A level 1 Pokemon with no SpAtt EVs levels up and gained +1 SpAtt, for example. But a level 1 Pokemon with, say, 100 SpAtt EVs, would it gain more SpAtt upon leveling up?



Ah, I see. I wouldn't know the details on which value is normal for which level gain, but it's safe to assume that it'll have the stats it should have at level 100 when it's level 100.


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Giratina saved the universe in Platinum tho



That's only because Giratina is the Rayquaza of Sinnoh. Them goddamn kids won't cut their squabbling shit out. 

Wait, that's the movies. My bad.

Giratina isn't going to let Cyrus fuck things up before _it _does. 



Naruto said:


> *POKEMON ARRIVED*



-cries with you- Congrats. 



Platinum said:


> Nah I don't think the mon itself is evil. I think the way it exists is just evil, it's not malicious as far as I can tell. Hell when you beat it you just get a screen that says "Yveltal looks like it's trying to help" or something to that effect. Its a soul sucking monster that wants friends .



That, or it's like the forest spirit from Princess Mononoke. It takes life away, but does not do it because it's evil. It's a spirit that is unbaised, and simply does it when it feels one's time has come. 



soulnova said:


> Speaking of Amie....  What's Mewtwo's best area to rub?
> 
> yes, I couldn't even write that with a straight face.



I read somewhere that he likes having his hands rubbed apparently. 

I can't talk about Amie with a straight face at all. Molest all the Pokemanz. 



Robert Haydn said:


> I just OTK'd Mewtwo and accidentally saved afterwards, please tell me there is a way to force another encounter.



I believe beating the E4 again will cause him to reappear.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'd imagine Mewtwo would appear again in the same place after a while... I doubt he'd be gone forever.



You could try defeating the Elite again. See if that triggers his appearance.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ah, I see. I wouldn't know the details on which value is normal for which level gain, but it's safe to assume that it'll have the stats it should have at level 100 when it's level 100.


Mhm. I kind of noticed that as I was battling more and more Mareeps and Wingulls, the SpAtt and Spee of Riolu was jumping more and more ahead as levels went by. Maybe I'm just paranoid, idk. 

On another topic- the guys at the Battle Chateau are starting to piss me off. Baron and Viscounts telling me I'm a greenhorn and how dare I challenge. I'm a Marquis... on par with the Gym Leaders. On top of being the strongest trainer and savior of the world. You are a nobody.


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> On another topic- the guys at the Battle Chateau are starting to piss me off. Baron and Viscounts telling me I'm a greenhorn and how dare I challenge. I'm a Marquis... on par with the Gym Leaders. On top of being the strongest trainer and savior of the world. You are a nobody.



Jealousy makes for unpleasant company.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Mhm. I kind of noticed that as I was battling more and more Mareeps and Wingulls, the SpAtt and Spee of Riolu was jumping more and more ahead as levels went by. Maybe I'm just paranoid, idk.



That could very well be true.

The end result is the same regardless, though. =P


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Holy Crap, Has The Famous Glitch, Missingno, Returned In Pok?mon X & Y?*

Hold on to your butts, this one is a doozy. Earlier today, an image with a screenshot of a trainer standing in front of a boutique in Lumiose City, a location in Pokemon X & Y, started floating around. It seemed to show something kind of incredible: Missingno, that classic glitch from Pokemon Red and Blue.P

For those not in the know, back in the original Pokemon games there is an infamous glitched Pokemon that players can encounter and catch, provided they do the right things. The glitch looks like a backwards L shape, and despite not being an 'actual' Pokemon, trainers could actually use it—it has a type, stats, and everything. It's called 'Missingno', which is short for 'Missing Number.' Using Missingno, however, could result in a corrupted game.P

Future Pokemon games have had glitches and even glitched 'Pokemon,' but Missingno hasn't really made a return in any official capacity—I mean, it's not a real Pokemon and all that. While it might be one of the most famous game glitches ever, it's still not something you'd expect to see in any capacity in Pokemon X & Y—games that released over a decade after Red and Blue.P

And yet, here it seems to be. A modern Missingno of sorts has been sighted. We've confirmed that if you visit the front of Boutique Couture in Lumiose City, sometimes, a blue backwards L appears inside the shop. It is not always viewable—your best bet, should you want to see it, is to swing the camera left and right until you see an outline, then slowly try to find the angle at which it's best viewable.

jieun slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

Considering how many throwbacks there are in XY, it wouldn't surprise me if that was the case. Then again, it could just be a huge coincidence.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

That's an awesome Easter egg, if it's legit.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

A tourist at the Battle Maison: "The prices in this region are quite something, aren't they?" I know, lady. Been saying that the whole time.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 22, 2013)

New Legendaries Confirmed 

Their names appearently are:

-Diancie
-Volcanion
-Hoopa​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

What?
Leon?

HAAAAALLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

Interesting....


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What?
> Leon?
> 
> HAAAAALLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP



Appearently Serebii posted their pages but removed them shortly aftewards. There are reports of people actually seeing them when they were online, so this image is certaintly not JavaScripted:
​


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't see the picture! GODDAMMIT


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2013)

dafaq? new legendaries?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess they're the triple legendaries, but will probably be exclusive to Z or X2 & Y2.


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Can't see the picture! GODDAMMIT



It's a screenshot of a Gengar on Wonder Trade. Where it says, "Pokemon you want," the name "Volcanion" is there.

[e] The second screenshot is a screencap of the 3 entries on Serebii of these new Pokemon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

So Carbink evolves?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's a screenshot of a Gengar on Wonder Trade. Where it says, "Pokemon you want," the name "Volcanion" is there.
> 
> [e] The second screenshot is a screencap of the 3 entries on Serebii of these new Pokemon.



Thanks. They have blocked several things here at work. I'm surprised they haven't blocked narutoforums for all this time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Volcanion? wut? lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Volcan ion is a hydrogen atom pokemon split in two^


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So Carbink evolves?


Looks like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Volcanion is Fire & Water type?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I know, I maxed SpAtt and Speed on my Modest Riolu, by both battling and Super Training. My point was whether this scenario is real: A level 1 Pokemon with no SpAtt EVs levels up and gained +1 SpAtt, for example. But a level 1 Pokemon with, say, 100 SpAtt EVs, *would it gain more SpAtt upon leveling up*?



That's the way it was in DPPt iirc; there'd be cases where I would chain for a Shinx and then the Pokemon I was using to beat them would gain massive chunks of Atk. Ever since Gen V, however, they're added after you put EVs into a stat (to a certain point) then, the rest will be distributed over the course the remainder of your levels.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Looks like it.





YES YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys, we should collect a list of pokemon with people here with perfect IVs. That way, we can trade with each other and be able to breed lots of perfect IV pokes and share them with each other.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a few with good ivs. 

I heard there's a mamoswine with stealth rock you can get in game????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrantrum^

 BLUE TYRANTRUMT^


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrunt sucks though. I want mamoswine or Phanpy


----------



## CA182 (Oct 22, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Guys, we should collect a list of pokemon with people here with perfect IVs.* That way, we can trade with each other and be able to breed lots of perfect IV pokes and share them with each other.



The first ever rotom I caught in platinum had these ivs.

Hp - 31
Attack - 26
Defence - 31
Special attack - 30
Special Defence - 28
Speed - 27

And it was bold natured. Seriously it's the only ever time I've been so lucky.

Anyways just wanted to ask if anyone has seen a feebas yet in friend safari?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Tyrunt sucks though. I want mamoswine or Phanpy



Well you wont get stealthrocks any otherweay


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my copy of Pokemon Y yesterday :33 

I'm at Cyllage City, and my team so far:

Pendragon (Level 20 Tyrunt)
Lamorak (Level 20 Pancham)
Artorius (Level 21 Quilladin)
Morgana (Level 20 Female Espurr)
Kay (Level 21 Fletchinder)
Gaheris (Level 21 Wartortle)

Having a total blast with the game. But there's too many Pokemon I want to use on my team  Gonna have to make room for Blaziken and Aegislash somewhere too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone got a Friend Safari with Ditto? 

Oh, and about the perfect IVs I have a few Axews, one that is female and has perfect IVs in Special Attack, Speed, and Defense. It would be better if it had perfect IVs in Attack however...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

How did the 3 legends get leaked?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

So um, how did those three pokemon get leaked?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Anyone got a Friend Safari with Ditto?
> 
> Oh, and about the perfect IVs I have a few Axews, one that is female and has perfect IVs in Special Attack, Speed, and Defense. It would be better if it had perfect IVs in Attack however...



Haven't seen someone with a Ditto from here. 

There are still a couple that haven't added me yet., so there might be still hope.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Do I have you in mine?^


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

I believe so... Look for GABY. It's my 3ds name and my Trainer's.

Otherwise, my FC is in my sig.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone know what my friend safari contains?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2013)

*@St NightRazr
*
You know.... I believe I had a problem with your code before. It told me it wasn't a valid 3ds FC. I'll try again later tonight.


*@Fate115*
What's your 3ds and Trainer name?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2013)

New legendary trio eh? Good


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I knew they were hiding stuff.

What if they give us DLC Pokemon, clothes, and story for 2-3 years until the next game?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 22, 2013)

Anybody mind telling me what is in my Friend Safari? My trainer's name is Jairo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2013)

I remember Masuda said DLC was unlikely cuz of the children  what doesn't make sense about that is because he doesn't want to charge children for additional content but yet he'll charge them for storing their Pokemon in the soon to be released Pokemon Bank  Yeah I knew there were more hidden, always is. I know there's also more megas and Fairies too. I know Meloetta is gonna be a Fairy  Gen V is the only gen to not have megas so there has to be a couple more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Its 5 dollars a year for extra storage most people wont need.^ Also comes with a month trial.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 22, 2013)

Just spent hours breeding a Goomy with a Bold nature with the follow IV: 31/21/31/31/9/31 Not perfect but good enough, first time IV breeding :S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its 5 dollars a year for extra storage most people wont need.^ Also comes with a month trial.



Us breeders definitely need it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

The only pokemon I'm aware of that I have that has perfect IVs is my Xerneas.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Just spent hours breeding a Goomy with a Bold nature with the follow IV: 31/21/31/31/9/31 Not perfect but good enough, first time IV breeding :S


I imagine your face resembles that Natu

Im raiding your safari.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> The only pokemon I'm aware of that I have that has perfect IVs is my Xerneas.



In everything??!?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> In everything??!?


His Sp. Def might be a bit lower than perfect, but I know all his other stats are perfect. I'm gonna run a Modest Geomancy Xerneas though so the slightly lesser Sp. Def makes almost no difference at all.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 22, 2013)

If anyone wants to grab some Shinx, Electrodes and Electabuzz' from my friend safari, i'm always happy to add you all. Friendcode's up for the taking in my sig.

Bred a jolly Pinsir with perfect Def and Speed and everything else above 20  

Someone in for a munna with 31 HP, ATK, DEF and SPA?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> *@St NightRazr
> *
> You know.... I believe I had a problem with your code before. It told me it wasn't a valid 3ds FC. I'll try again later tonight.
> 
> ...



Trainer name: Mike

FC: 4055-4047-0506


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> If anyone wants to grab some Shinx, Electrodes and Electabuzz' from my friend safari, i'm always happy to add you all. Friendcode's up for the taking in my sig.
> 
> Bred a jolly Pinsir with perfect Def and Speed and everything else above 20
> 
> Someone in for a munna with 31 HP, ATK, DEF and SPA?



Is the Munna male or female?


----------



## Athruz (Oct 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Is the Munna male or female?



Sadly a male but i can try breeding one with the same spread. A good Ditto would help with that but i haven't encountered a normal friendsafari yet.


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

So i beat the 8th gym, getting ready for the league...
*
BUT*... i only have 5 guys in my party, and i kind of want a 6th.....

Raichu Lv. 54
Talonflame Lv. 55
Aegislash Lv. 55
Venesaur Lv.56
Greninja Lv. 57

Does anyone have an idea of a good poke to go along with this team and send to the League?

Also, i recently acquired an Adaptability Eevee Lv. 21 Quiet Nature (Wonder Trade), anyone interested in it? (Adaptability is a hidden ability right?)


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I give my Pokemon the best nicknames.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> So i beat the 8th gym, getting ready for the league...
> *
> BUT*... i only have 5 guys in my party, and i kind of want a 6th.....
> 
> ...



Either Aurorus or a fairy type of your choice would help out alot and add up nicely with your types. Anything Ice or Dragon would work aswell though. 

Anyone know if there's a quicker grinding method than the League right now? It's kinda tedious


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> So i beat the 8th gym, getting ready for the league...
> *
> BUT*... i only have 5 guys in my party, and i kind of want a 6th.....
> 
> ...


I'd round out your team with a fighting or ground type to occupy the 6th spot.


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Anyone know if there's a quicker grinding method than the League right now? It's kinda tedious



Wifi battle doesn't set your pokes to 100 automatically anymore?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> Wifi battle doesn't set your pokes to 100 automatically anymore?



Auto 50. No point to grind really. Except moves.


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh, i guess i'l fight the league with just those 5 guys after all. I have Fighting coverage with Aegislash (Sacred Sword) and Ground Coverage with Raichu (Dig).... really the only kind of coverage i dont have is fairy coverage, but nobody in my group can learn Dazzling Gleam (really wish i had a Gengar).

I have Ice Coverage with Venesaur (lucked out with Hidden Power Ice), bug with Talonflame (U turn), Psychic with Greninja (Extrasensory or whatever its called))

Really only moves i lack are Fairy and Steel (Aegislash has Shield, SD, shadow Sneak, and sacred sword).... dont need steel, if i encounter any Fairies in the League Venesaur knows Sludge Bomb to handle them/


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2013)

Is weedle supposed to be ridiculously rare in Y? I can't find it on route 2 at all. I've wasted hours.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a dream I was a trainer. 

Sigh...


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Is weedle supposed to be ridiculously rare in Y? I can't find it on route 2 at all. I've wasted hours.



I got one in wonder trade (i also have Y), you want it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 22, 2013)

Super Training is great, already maxed my Bagon's attack and speed


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I've decided to train up so I can compete in VGC!


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

Can you really compete competitively without IV breeding?... i don't think i have the patience for that stuff.

I have a Jolly Bagon, anyone want it? (was never a Salamence fan, prefer Dragonite).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> Can you really compete competitively without IV breeding?... i don't think i have the patience for that stuff.
> 
> I have a Jolly Bagon, anyone want it? (was never a Salamence fan, prefer Dragonite).



Nope, not at all. IVs are crucial.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

hehey said:


> Can you really compete competitively without IV breeding?... i don't think i have the patience for that stuff.
> 
> I have a Jolly Bagon, anyone want it? (was never a Salamence fan, prefer Dragonite).



Actually yes, you could. Though if you face someone who IVs their Pokemon you won't have a good time.


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Nope, not at all. IVs are crucial.


The world of competitive Pokemon is not for me then/


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

I challenge you all to get into it. There are a few of us breeders that could more than likely help you out.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Just caught a 5/6 Togepi 

Thank you based Pok?Gods Arceus 

Too bad it's a male though...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Male? Destiny Knot + ditto man


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't have a Timid Ditto with perfect IVs in speed (the one stat the Togepi is missing) and the Togepi in question is Relaxed. So I'm gonna try and breed a female (to hell with your 12.5% chance GF ) w/ the missing IV.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

What egg group? I might have a perfect speed for you.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Togepi can't breed with...other Togepis? 

They can't breed, period.  

Anyone have a Timid Ditto with max IVs in speed?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm hold on a sec


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Bitnexus check out my thread I just made


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> What egg group? I might have a perfect speed for you.



It won't matter, my 5/6 is a male . I'd have to evolve it first, breed it with a Ditto and then go from there. I also want NP on it, so I'll need a Murkrow or Plusle/Minun eventually. The arduous road that is that of the breeder


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

If you give it to me I could do it for you.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> If you give it to me I could do it for you.



Yeah? Ok, if you're sure...I guarantee it'll frustrate you. I'm on now, if you're ready.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright let's see


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2013)

I kinda find it lame how Xerneas' signature move isn't an attack move. Also, I want a fucking Ditto.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Xernas move is amazing IIRC


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

Geomancy is broken as fuck I have no idea why you would think it's lacking.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

Geomancy+Power Herb = decimation


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> Geomancy+Power Herb = decimation



Yep. Switch in on a dragon or outrage, get a +2 in sp attack sp def and speed while your opponent is helpless.


----------



## lacey (Oct 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I kinda find it lame how Xerneas' signature move isn't an attack move. Also, I want a fucking Ditto.



It goes well with its theme of being a life bringer. Geomancy doesn't destroy anything, it simply boosts its stats, just as Xerneas gives life. 

It's like how Oblivion Wing, an actual, powerful attack, works with Yveltal's theme of being a death bringer, and how it uses the lives of others to maintain its own life.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

So I murderized this Yvetal named Zanza, smacked his backside and stomped the ever living christ outta him. Then I finished him mortal combat style with my Yvetal


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Comatose:


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2013)

Holy shit. Just caught a shiny lax nature Relicanth with relatively superior potential and perfect IVs in Attack and Speed


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

Using Abras and Synchronize to start a Ditto collection. Have Adamant and Jolly so far.


----------



## lacey (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Comatose:



Ahhh, that's so pretty. Though to me maybe ditch the leggings? Not sure why, I feel like they clash somehow with the whole thing? They probably don't though, I'm fashion dumb so yeah. It's a really nice outfit either way though. <3


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 23, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Holy shit. Just caught a shiny lax nature Relicanth with relatively superior potential and perfect IVs in Attack and Speed



Congrats! 

By the way, does anyone have a Modest nature Clauncher they don't mind giving away?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Ahhh, that's so pretty. Though to me maybe ditch the leggings? Not sure why, I feel like they clash somehow with the whole thing? They probably don't though, I'm fashion dumb so yeah. It's a really nice outfit either way though. <3



Mostly since her hat and shirt are black. Didn't want too much of the red or white. Thanks.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2013)

After trying to breed shinies I now have boxes overflowing of Dratini's and Deino's, almost losing will to live.
At least I got a shiny Charmander


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 23, 2013)

Why the sudden obsession with shiny pokemon since gen 6 rolled around?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Didn't want too much of the red or white. Thanks.



Wynaut?

Christmas is just around the corner.

And nothing says Christmas like a Delibird crashing through your window.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

I finally got a female fennekin with great ivs and magician . 

I can also breed lots of good ones now so if anyone wants one just ask and I'll get back to you when I can.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 23, 2013)

magician sounds like a great ability


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> magician sounds like a great ability



It is, though I've only made use of it at certain times at the Battle Mansion. I gave my Delphox a sitrus berry first and after that's used I try seeing what'll happen from there.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 23, 2013)

nice strategy man 

i shall copy it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I finally got a female fennekin with great ivs and magician .



So you've bred a magical girl.

Damn pervert.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

^



alekos23 said:


> nice strategy man
> 
> i shall copy it




Not like it matters, let's see how you'll handle the other 5 I plan on using.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

Corran said:


> After trying to breed shinies I now have boxes overflowing of Dratini's and Deino's, almost losing will to live.
> At least I got a shiny Charmander



Do you have a female Dratini to spare then, maybe?



GMF said:


> I finally got a female fennekin with great ivs and magician .
> 
> I can also breed lots of good ones now so if anyone wants one just ask and I'll get back to you when I can.



I'd really like one =D



hehey said:


> I have a Jolly Bagon, anyone want it? (was never a Salamence fan, prefer Dragonite).



I do


----------



## Nois (Oct 23, 2013)

So, while I save up for a 3DS I have managed to play DS games on my phone

After ages with Emerald and FireRed, switching to HeartGold's made me realize how vast the Pokemon world is againpek

Also, hello back guys


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MOSoDeOj1rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd really like one =D



What's your in-game name?

Also does gender matter or is anything fine?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> What's your in-game name?
> 
> Also does gender matter or is anything fine?



My in-game name is Satsuki.

And I'll get back to you on the gender; gotta run now. talk to you later today (I'll VM you)


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> My in-game name is Satsuki.
> 
> And I'll get back to you on the gender; gotta run now. talk to you later today (I'll VM you)



Alright, I think I'll just create a notepad that has peoples in-game name so I don't get lost. 

I'll start breeding for both genders then just in case. Later.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Shofu is like my favorite person on YouTube.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates everything about Diantha?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> I got one in wonder trade (i also have Y), you want it?



I traded a caterpie and some generous japanese trainer gave me a weedle for it


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Am I the only one who hates everything about Diantha?



No you're not, dear friend.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Gotta keep wonder trading. More Pok?Miles, more!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm making it Naruto. When I wake up.

Also Naruto could you possibly rename my thread. I mistakenly spelled Pok?mon as P?kemon


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Kinda wish we made a thread just for that.


, nobody's been using it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I'm making it Naruto. When I wake up.
> 
> Also Naruto could you possibly rename my thread. I mistakenly spelled Pok?mon as P?kemon



Making what? ?

*edit:* time to merge.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

I was going to make a thread to go along with the 6th gen theme, and let the other one die.

Call it something like "Cafe Kalos"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Cafe: Fc, and info exchange

Boutique: Trainer showcase. Show off your designs, PR videos etc

Lab: Misc


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2013)

Lol Iron Man


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Added you Naruto.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2013)

Updated OP. Check it out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

*Adding everyone from Naruto's PM*

Also, does anyone know if the shrooms guy is in this game? 

I've got like 17 Big Mushrooms and nowhere to make use of them


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *Adding everyone from Naruto's PM*



Awesome.

I seriously intend to make good use of the friend safari, so y'all better add each other


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2013)

Added everyone I didn't already have as friends I think. Even you, Naruto.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Added everybody from your PM.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2013)

I still haven't beaten the game yet.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2013)

Consecutive fishing really does work well btw. My shiny Relicanth was like number 22 in my chain. It's no guarantee though as I had a chain of 50 and got nothing.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 23, 2013)

Added everyone in Naruto's PM.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 23, 2013)

Added most of you and will finish once my 3DS finally connects again. 

Shiny Sneasel with perfect HP and Sp. Defense and superior potential [adamant]. 
The first pokemon ever seen in friendsafari. Guess i have to marry her now.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

I like to be alomst at the top of his list, that means even the lazy people add me. 

Anyway, I have seen through all safaris that I have added, so if anyone is wondering what kind of pokemon they have, ask me. 

Also, "Vin" and "cjkira" need to get their asses in gear and finish the game (or add me, whatever makes them get the 3rd pokemon in FS). I want to know if one of you have a ditto or not.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2013)

I gotta finish studying and then I'm gonna jog with my dog and then I'm going to get dinner. I've added everyone, I just need to get online, which I will when I get home in like 4 hours tops.

Also, I haven't even gotten to the second gym. Been catching every poke and spent tons of time super training.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 23, 2013)

I wish I had WiFi to add all your stupid asses.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn my Yveltal has 29/31/31/31/31/5 spread.... why you so low speed? Can't really complain though.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

I was catching Abras from a safari and ran into a shiny Sigilyph, went to bag and saw I didn't have any ultra balls and it didn't stay in a quick ball. Just used about 20 random balls to it and then got it in a timer ball.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

Internet acting up 

*Currently posting with a phone*

Gonna have to finish adding everyone a bit later :T


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone manage to figure out if any of you guys happen to have a ditto safari? I still don't know what mine is.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

I have 2 normal safaris, but both of them are still unfinished with their game, so I only have 2 pokes in each safari. Either of the 3rd ones can be a ditto, but I won't know until they are finished.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you have the same pokemon in multiple safaris? 

Or is each one completely different?

I've probably got fucking Bidoof in my safari.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

They can be the same.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Can you have the same pokemon in multiple safaris?
> 
> Or is each one completely different?
> 
> I've probably got fucking Bidoof in my safari.



You have Phanpy and Nincada can't see the third one.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

What kind of dittos should I get? What natures?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Anyone manage to figure out if any of you guys happen to have a ditto safari? I still don't know what mine is.



Yours is the Ground-type, however I haven't been able to see what it contains yet.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I have 2 normal safaris, but both of them are still unfinished with their game, so I only have 2 pokes in each safari. Either of the 3rd ones can be a ditto, but I won't know until they are finished.



You mind filling me in on what mine is? I think I've already added you but in the off chance I didn't here's mine 4055-4047-0506 (everyone else is welcome to it just pm me and let me know so I can add you all too). 

I'm already raring to go and begin this whole breeding business with perfect iv's an such. The road is definitely filled with hardships.

*Edit* And ninja'd. Thanks for the heads up Nexus. So mine is a ground type huh?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

You need to post your in game name. FCs isn't seen in the Friend Safari


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> You need to post your in game name. FCs isn't seen in the Friend Safari



In game name would be Mike/Michael.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

Found a jolly nature Ditto with four perfect stats (Atk, SpA, Spe, and HP) This will make the breeding process a hell of a lot easier...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Found a jolly nature Ditto with four perfect stats (Atk, SpA, Spe, and HP) This will make the breeding process a hell of a lot easier...



... From where Seto??


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't find you.. 
Let me check your FC, but what is your DS name?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Ill check what yours cointain then. Found out that I didn't add you after all.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

Added everyone in Naruto's pm now.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Fate, your friend safari has Pamphy and nincada


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Fate, your friend safari has Pamphy and nincada



Ahhh I see. Thanks eternity. Always good to know.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

Alaude said:


> You have Phanpy and Nincada can't see the third one.





Eternity said:


> Fate, your friend safari has Pamphy and nincada


Me and Fate have the same Friend Safaris?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Me and Fate have the same Friend Safaris?



Must be *Fate* .

But in all seriousness I've seen other peoples safaris that tend to have the same pokes so it's not that farfetch'd (no mon intended).


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Me and Fate have the same Friend Safaris?



Yeah, it's possible I have multiple same safaris, though the last pokemon might be different I think.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Also, "Vin" and "cjkira" need to get their asses in gear and finish the game (or add me, whatever makes them get the 3rd pokemon in FS). I want to know if one of you have a ditto or not.



 I was about to comment on them. 

 c'mon guys.


Btw, what pokemons I have? I know I'm flying but nothing beside that. Name: GABY.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I was about to comment on them.
> 
> c'mon guys.
> 
> ...



I have Vin, but not cjkira. I need to add them...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Btw, what pokemons I have? I know I'm flying but nothing beside that. Name: GABY.




Yours has Hoothoot, Doduo, and best of all, Rufflet


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> ... From where Seto??



From the Friend Safari, I used a Jolly Abra with Synchronize. I also have one with an Adamant nature, and another with a Timid nature. Still trying to breed one for Modest and Naive though.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yours has Hoothoot, Doduo, and best of all, Rufflet



Rufflet. 

I'm not familiar with it. Is it good? 

There are plenty of pokemon from the new gens I have no idea how they work.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> From the Friend Safari, I used a Jolly Abra with Synchronize. I also have one with an Adamant nature, and another with a Timid nature. Still trying to breed one for Modest and Naive though.



Seto, you must share that FC.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Seto, you must share that FC.



OK, she's really nice so don't harass her. She'll add you if you PM her in a sane manner about it. I am only saying this because obviously Ditto safaris are in high demand, and some people have...lost their minds over it...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Rufflet.
> 
> I'm not familiar with it. Is it good?
> 
> There are plenty of pokemon from the new gens I have no idea how they work.



It's one of the birds from Unova/Gen 5. Rufflet is base form, and the evolution is Braviary.


Travis Beacham Tumblr

A personal favorite of mine


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2013)

Someone help me evolve my Haunter. :33



Edit. Got it


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Someone help me evolve my Haunter. :33



Sure. Trade me. :33

IGN is Jonell


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

God dammit now I want a remake of Pokemon Emerald.
Yes one version. ONE VERSION GOD DAMMIT.



Also what do y'all think of this?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I like to be alomst at the top of his list, that means even the lazy people add me.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen through all safaris that I have added, so if anyone is wondering what kind of pokemon they have, ask me.
> 
> Also, "Vin" and "cjkira" need to get their asses in gear and finish the game (or add me, whatever makes them get the 3rd pokemon in FS). I want to know if one of you have a ditto or not.



Alright, Alright sorry, haha. I've been trying to catch'em all, but I'll try to finish the game as fast as I can.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

RedZ1900 said:


> Alright, Alright sorry, haha. I've been trying to catch'em all, but I'll try to finish the game as fast as I can.




Good boy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2013)

you are welcome and happy hunting..


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 23, 2013)

A naughty Breloom with technician . Hell yes


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I still haven't beaten the game yet.



I'm not even at the second gym


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> God dammit now I want a remake of Pokemon Emerald.
> Yes one version. ONE VERSION GOD DAMMIT.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck, that one guy's suggestion would be epic. 



> Not a remake. I want to see a sequel to Ruby and Sapphire.
> 
> It would be called Solar Ruby and Lunar Sapphire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright, I think I'll just create a notepad that has peoples in-game name so I don't get lost.
> 
> I'll start breeding for both genders then just in case. Later.



Awesome!

I'd like one of both genders if that's possible (if you already have one of both genders)?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are welcome and happy hunting..



It's essentially the same mechanics as DPPt chaining, with 2 *big* differences that make it harder.

1) Shaking patches (apart from the shiny patch) all look the same. In DPPt you had Slow shaking patches, and fast rustle patches as well, but the latter *also came with flecks of white*, allowing you to easily tell them apart. 

2) Repels only work depending on the level of the first Pokemon in your part; regardless of if it is healthy or fainted. This in my opinion is a pretty big issue, as before you could faint a weak Static or Magnet Pull Pokemon (to make Electric and Steel more common, respectively) or a Synchroniser to get at least a decent nature. That doesn't work anymore, which is very annoying and will break your chains (found out the hard way).

Hopefully they do something to change the former, as the latter really only needs time to adjust to and time to grind the respective Pokemon up. In any case, I feel that the tumblr post should have addressed these changes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd think a big problem with Chaining in X&Y would be diagonal movement. Since you can't go into patches within 2 spaces of your central square, that removes a lot of viable patches now that you can get to diagonal patches directly.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

Chaining was already nerve wrecking in Diamond, Pearl & Platinum. Chaining being even harder in X/Y means that it's unlikely that I'll be chaining again any time soon.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 23, 2013)

I ofiicially now own the last standart 3DS in the country  It's charging right now


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'd like one of both genders if that's possible (if you already have one of both genders)?



I tried breeding to get another female one for you, but one wouldn't pop out. 

Sorry only the male one has 31hp/x/31def/31Sp.A/31Sp.D/31Speed. For some reason the female one's are always missing something. It took me forever to get the female one I'm using. 

The Best female I got has everything the male one has except for 31 in defense, I don't know what the number is exactly but it isn't 31.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got a Froakie from Wonder Trading


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I tried breeding to get another female one for you, but one wouldn't pop out.
> 
> Sorry only the male one has 31hp/x/31def/31Sp.A/31Sp.D/31Speed. For some reason the female one's are always missing something. It took me forever to get the female one I'm using.
> 
> The Best female I got has everything the male one has except for 31 in defense, I don't know what the number is exactly but it isn't 31.




What is this? You have pokemon with all perfect IVs? 

If so, any chance I could have one?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh lawd, a Squirtle too


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I tried breeding to get another female one for you, but one wouldn't pop out.
> 
> Sorry only the male one has 31hp/x/31def/31Sp.A/31Sp.D/31Speed. For some reason the female one's are always missing something. It took me forever to get the female one I'm using.
> 
> The Best female I got has everything the male one has except for 31 in defense, I don't know what the number is exactly but it isn't 31.



If you'd like, I can give you one of my Male Bagons that has 31 Defense (amongst other stats) in an effort to complete it. It also has Dragon Dance, allowing you to pass that on to the offspring. Interested?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

I've noticed that as the days go on, I'm getting better and better stuff from Wonder Trade (the only exception being the Japanese Ditto I got my first day doing it). Mostly level 1 pokemon of shit natures, most likely breeders getting rid of their failed attempts.

Can't say I don't do the same, it's a lot more productive than just releasing them. I just did a massive Wonder Trade of all the non-Marvel Scale Dratinis I bred and got some cool stuff. WT is by far one of the best features of this gen.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I tried breeding to get another female one for you, but one wouldn't pop out.
> 
> Sorry only the male one has 31hp/x/31def/31Sp.A/31Sp.D/31Speed. For some reason the female one's are always missing something. It took me forever to get the female one I'm using.
> 
> The Best female I got has everything the male one has except for 31 in defense, I don't know what the number is exactly but it isn't 31.



Can I get one too if you have an extra one


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 23, 2013)

So I decided to restart the game and play with a different team because why the fuck not. 

Picked Froakie the 1st time so am going with Fennekin now. A Quirky (neutral) female one, on my first try. I'm willing to settle for neutral since it's female.  and Shauna has a female Chespin, too. If Serena's Froakie is female, too, it'd be the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> What is this? You have pokemon with all perfect IVs?
> 
> If so, any chance I could have one?



Just Fennekin atm and maybe Goomy. But I'd have to back and check for that one. 

The male Fennekin's usually always end up with everything but Attk (which isn't needed) but the female one's besides the one I'm using always end missing either Def or Sp.Def or Hp (usually Def).

So which gender do you want?



BiNexus said:


> If you'd like, I can give you one of my Male Bagons that has 31 Defense (amongst other stats) in an effort to complete it. It also has Dragon Dance, allowing you to pass that on to the offspring. Interested?



No that's fine I already found the perfect female one for me earlier. She had the defense the others were missing, and even though I breed her with a male who also had everything it still happened...I'm guessing it'll take awhile to get another perfect female. 



Alaude said:


> Can I get one too if you have an extra one



Does Gender matter? Cause the female one won't be perfect.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Male is fine. That means I can use my modest ditto to make a great Competative Delphox.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> Does Gender matter? Cause the female one won't be perfect.



Either one is one for me :33

I don't know do I have anything that you want though


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I tried breeding to get another female one for you, but one wouldn't pop out.
> 
> Sorry only the male one has 31hp/x/31def/31Sp.A/31Sp.D/31Speed. For some reason the female one's are always missing something. It took me forever to get the female one I'm using.
> 
> The Best female I got has everything the male one has except for 31 in defense, I don't know what the number is exactly but it isn't 31.



Those are more than good enough for me =D

I'd like those two if that's alright =)


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

I can give you one of my modest Adaptability eevees. Need to find out who has what IVs though. What kind of IVs do you want for modest eevees? The more the merrier, or is just Sp.Att fine?


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Male is fine. That means I can use my modest ditto to make a great Competative Delphox.



Okay.


Alaude said:


> Either one is one for me :33
> 
> I don't know do I have anything that you want though



It doesn't matter what you trade me. I honestly can't think of anything atm. 



Scizor said:


> Those are more than good enough for me =D
> 
> I'd like those two if that's alright =)



Alright. 



Eternity said:


> I can give you one of my modest Adaptability eevees. Need to find out who has what IVs though. What kind of IVs do you want for modest eevees? The more the merrier, or is just Sp.Att fine?



Sp.Attk is fine. 

So I'll give Scizor his first. Then Eternity. Then Alaude.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor, where are you?


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity and Alaude, I'll trade you guys while I wait for him to get back to me.

Alaude what's your in-game name?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't hatched a Sp.Att perfect eevee yet. Still have 5 eggs. Ill trade you Sp. Def, HP or Speed one if none of the egss are good for SP.ATT


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I haven't hatched a Sp.Att perfect eevee yet. Still have 5 eggs. Ill trade you Sp. Def, HP or Speed one if none of the egss are good for SP.ATT



Whatever's fine.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Ill hatch the eggs first anyway. Curious.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Ill hatch the eggs first anyway. Curious.



Yes.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> Scizor, where are you?



Sorry!

I'm getting online on my 3DS now!


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> Eternity and Alaude, I'll trade you guys while I wait for him to get back to me.
> 
> Alaude what's your in-game name?



My in game name is Alaude 

I can't trade just yet but I can after a little while, I'll tell you then


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

My in-game name is Satsuki.

What's yours GMF?

Edit: nevermind


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

No Sp.Att perfect eevee, but I got a HP perfect one with "superior stats overall", so I guess he as good as you can get from me atm.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot GMF


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

Rating battles only being 3v3....... come on Nintendo....


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> Rating battles only being 3v3....... come on Nintendo....



Is that Jolly Bagon offer still up?


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> No Sp.Att perfect eevee, but I got a HP perfect one with "superior stats overall", so I guess he as good as you can get from me atm.



That works.



Alaude said:


> My in game name is Alaude
> 
> I can't trade just yet but I can after a little while, I'll tell you then



I'll be leaving soon so plz hurry. 



Scizor said:


> Thanks a lot GMF



You're welcome.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 23, 2013)

GMF said:


> I'll be leaving soon so plz hurry.



I'm good already so when you are ready senf me trade request :33


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks GMF.


----------



## GMF (Oct 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Thanks GMF.



You're Welcome. 

Edit: Gotta leave now, later.


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Is that Jolly Bagon offer still up?



Yes it is, im not doing anything with it.... dont know its IV's dont even know how to check (i knows theres a guy who tells you post league, but im not post league yet)/


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> Yes it is, im not doing anything with it.... dont know its IV's dont even know how to check (i knows theres a guy who tells you post league, but im not post league yet)/



No problem, I'd like it to have it regardless of its IVs.

Is there any Pok?mon in particular you want? I can't offer that much variety yet, as I'm not even at the second gym yet though.

I have a good natured Goomy for you, if you'd like one?


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> No problem, I'd like it to have it regardless of its IVs.
> 
> Is there any Pok?mon in particular you want? I can't offer that much variety yet, as I'm not even at the second gym yet though.
> 
> I have a good natured Goomy for you, if you'd like one?


I already have a good natured Goomy.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> I already have a good natured Goomy.



Then what'd you like?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2013)

Alright! Fennekin with destiny knot and 5/6 perfect IVs breeding with a japense modest ditto with everstone. Time to get a perfect shiny Delphox!


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Then what'd you like?



....eh, il give it to you anyway

(To be honest there's nothing i want yet.... ima wait i few months until the metagame develops and ten il try to make a party).

i think i friended you already, what was your game name? (mine was Lorenzo


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> ....eh, il give it to you anyway
> 
> (To be honest there's nothing i want yet.... ima wait i few months until the metagame develops and ten il try to make a party).
> 
> i think i friended you already, what was your game name? (mine was Lorenzo



Alright, thanks!

My in-game name's Satsuki.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 23, 2013)

Anything else on the new legendary trio?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

The Battle Institute in Lumiose City appears to be a better way of gaining BP than the Battle Maison. I got 11 BP in the former from five battles.


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

That's what i get for not using EXP Share most of the game.... random wild Pokemon in Victory Road are higher leveled then all of my guys....


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> That's what i get for not using EXP Share most of the game.... random wild Pokemon in Victory Road are higher leveled then all of my guys....


I know them feels 

I like it though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

Giving away a male Larvesta with outstanding potential, calculated the following stats if anyone is interested...

Larvesta - #636 (Timid)
Male (♂) Flame Body
HP: 21 - 23
Att: 27, 29
Def: 25
SpA: 31
SpD: 30
Speed: 27, 29

My trainer's name is Jairo.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Giving away a male Larvesta with outstanding potential, calculated the following stats if anyone is interested...
> 
> Larvesta - #636 (Timid)
> Male (♂) Flame Body
> ...



I'm interested in it! Did you catch it from a Friend Safari?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Giving away a male Larvesta with outstanding potential, calculated the following stats if anyone is interested...
> 
> Larvesta - #636 (Timid)
> Male (♂) Flame Body
> ...


I'm interested.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'm interested in it! Did you catch it from a Friend Safari?



No, it's a result of my chain breeding, but its brother is superior.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, I was wondering why it didn't have two 31s. I'm still interested, though. I'll be on in a sec. What are you interested in?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, it's a result of my chain breeding, but its brother is superior.



I suddenly had a flashback to Metal Gear Solid.

Rename him Liquid, plz.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yeah, I was wondering why it didn't have two 31s. I'm still interested, though. I'll be on in a sec. What are you interested in?



Any modest or naive pokemon from the human-like egg group. If you have it let me know.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Any modest or naive pokemon from the human-like egg group. If you have it let me know.



Unfortunately I do not


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

can anyone give a ditto with a good speed IV?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I had a dream I was a trainer.
> 
> Sigh...


[youtube]1ys0w3aHwjc[/youtube]


----------



## hehey (Oct 23, 2013)

Champion was a joke, first poke was Hawlucha, could not do anything to Aegislash, got 3 swords dances and then swept every single one of her pokemon with Shadow Sneak.......


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Alright! I got everyone on Naruto's pm, and the only people left to show up on my list are:

elementx
semper
basiliskos
fibito
jea7302
dean
st nightrazr
velocity

C'mon guys, don't keep a girl waiting, my fc is in the spoiler of my sig.


----------



## lacey (Oct 23, 2013)

Quick question - anyway someone can find out what's in my Friend Safari if I haven't beaten the game yet? I've been highly reluctant to share my FC, but I'm feeling slightly more generous than usual. I don't want to be forced to rush my game however. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> So you've bred a magical girl.
> 
> Damn pervert.



jfc we just can't get away from Kyubey can we? 



Iron Man said:


> Am I the only one who hates everything about Diantha?



I have yet to hate her, but she seems rather meh to me. 



soulnova said:


> I suddenly had a flashback to Metal Gear Solid.
> 
> Rename him Liquid, plz.



Yes.
Do this, please.

...I know where you live.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> C'mon guys, don't keep a girl waiting, my fc is in the spoiler of my sig.



wait, you're a girl? 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> jfc we just can't get away from Kyubey can we?



No, you can't! 

Now give me a damn ****ing hug!


----------



## lacey (Oct 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No, you can't!




*Spoiler*: __ 








He's already found me anyway. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Now give me a damn ****ing hug!



Not with that attitude.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2013)

I just fought a Suicune in the Battle Institute 

I want my transporter _now_


----------



## Sansa (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TJU4yY5r0K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me or do y'all need help? lol


----------



## lacey (Oct 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __







St NightRazr said:


> Is it just me or do y'all need help? lol



We probably do need counseling. And a saviour to fix this mess.

But I'm too cheap to put a payment down, and Madoka exists purely in people's heads.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> We probably do need counseling. And a saviour to fix this mess.
> 
> But I'm too cheap to put a payment down, and Madoka exists purely in people's heads.



Ye have called, and he hath cometh FOR IT IS EYE WHO SHALL SAVE THE DYING UNTO THEE!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not with that attitude.



Then I'll just take the hug from you.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Am I the only one who hates everything about Diantha?


Everything? 

I wouldn't go that far.  To me, she's just uninteresting, forgettable, and seemed to come out of nowhere.  But I wouldn't say that I hate her.  Or worse, _everything_ about her.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then I'll just take the hug from you.



LEAVE SVETA ALOOOONNNNE.

Lol crying lady.

Here have a krystal you furry [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZsB7LxgCek[/youtube]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> wait, you're a girl?



Yes. 

Anyway, I need a pokemon with flame body. Anybody has a slugma or something?


Nvm. I had a litwick..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Yes.



Well hellooooooooo.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 23, 2013)

Why does everyone want a Scizor on the GTS T_T


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then I'll just take the hug from you.



Be a gentleman for god's sake. 



Lortastic said:


> Why does everyone want a Scizor on the GTS T_T



Because it's Scizor.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Be a gentleman for god's sake.



I've tried that, and you even refused to give me a hug then.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Why does everyone want a Scizor on the GTS T_T


Because Scizor is a good pokemon.

It was one of the biggest threats in the OU metagame for quite a while.  And last I checked, it is still a threat to be prepared for.


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I've tried that, and you even refused to give me a hug then.



Maybe that should tell you something.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 24, 2013)

I just want a Huntail dammit. But everyone wants a Scizor in return xD


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Maybe that should tell you something.



why can't you just give me a hug?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Because you dont shake it fast enough^

Watch yourself _homeboy_.


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> why can't you just give me a hug?



Because. Reasons.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

He has failed to accept the glory of YouTubeMew as his lord and savior and reasons and such.

Me? Well. I use the Mnemeton


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Because. Reasons.



/hugs anyways

I always get what I want.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Togepi's gender ratio is annoying.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 24, 2013)

Just added everyone's FC! 
Mine's 0688-5268-8599


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Why does everyone want a Scizor on the GTS T_T





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Because it's Scizor.





Basilikos said:


> Because Scizor is a good pokemon.
> 
> It was one of the biggest threats in the OU metagame for quite a while.  And last I checked, it is still a threat to be prepared for.



What can I say


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know about Scizor being as big a threat as it used to. You can check it with Talonflame for instance.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Scizor being amazing in the metagame? I has 4x weakness against flame, doesn't it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, any fire move will almost assuredly OHKO it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Not to mention another very popular Pokemon it's weal against, which is Hawlucha.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

So he he pretty much screwed then?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

He won't be as comfortable as before, but he should still hold his previous slot. I can't speak for megas. I'd like to see them restricted to their own new tier if possible.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2013)

Man, Wonder Trading is great. I traded away around 40 level 50ish Scythers last night, and got a bunch of neat stuff. Plusles seem to be a common giveaway from the US. I was expecting more Bidoofs.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 24, 2013)

I am sexy.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 24, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I just fought a Suicune in the Battle Institute
> 
> I want my transporter _now_


Wait, Battle Institute allows Suicune, but bans my Mewtwo?! 

Fuckalldis. 

I can understand for on-line battles, but I am _so_ done with Nintendo banning my Mewtwo from in-game shit.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Scizor being amazing in the metagame? I has 4x weakness against flame, doesn't it?



It's his only weakness.

Reasons why Scizor is amazing:

>Great typing (RESISTS 9 TYPES AND IS IMMUNE TO POISON! Only 6 types hit him for neutral damage. Only one weakness.)
>Broken ability (Technician powers up moves of 60BP and below, grants massive utility)
>Bullet Punch (STAB high priority move, hits harder because of technician)
>Fantastic stat spread (high attack, respectable defenses - EV train for SpD though-, shit speed but who cares? Bullet Punch/Pursuit)
>U-Turn allows you to run Choice Band safely
>Choice Band+Technician+STAB Bullet Punch. lol.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

But it still means any quick fire sweeper will crush him into oblivion.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> But it still means any quick fire sweeper will crush him into oblivion.



Which is why you should run him alongside something like a rapid spin Starmie (spikes/stealth rock is also tough on Scizor).

No pokemon is perfect.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Which is why you should run him alongside something like a rapid spin Starmie (spikes/stealth rock is also tough on Scizor).
> 
> No pokemon is perfect.



I guess.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2013)

28.69% of all standard ladder players run Scizor


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Who else is using the markings (the small shapes you can mark your pokemon with) as a way to mark perfect IVs? Makes it a hell of a lot easier to see if a pokemon you have checked has any 31 IVs. Currently marking my fennekins. Don't know why I haven't seen this been talked about yet. Or that I haven't figured it out before now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Am I the only one who hates everything about Diantha?



Diantha gave me a modest Ralts with Synchronize & Gardevoir Stone

I will never hate her 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Wait, Battle Institute allows Suicune, but bans my Mewtwo?!
> 
> Fuckalldis.
> 
> I can understand for on-line battles, but I am _so_ done with Nintendo banning my Mewtwo from in-game shit.



I'd really want a place where the Top tier legends are allowed...I managed to gather every Legendary bar Genesect in B2, and there's no where to actually play with them 

They haven't done it since Gen 4 with Battle Revolution.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Most notable Fire sweepers are pretty frail (Infernape, Blaziken) and a well placed BP at low enough health (after Life Orb recoil and such) will take them down. Also, Fire, the typing, isn't used much at all due to the crippling weakness to SR, but rather for coverage moves. With the Defog buff, I think some Fire-types will see more play, however, but Scizor will still be amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> But it still means any quick fire sweeper will crush him into oblivion.




That's why you U-Turn your ass outta there. Or, if you have rain set up and at least one Swords Dance, you can usually 2KO Pokemon like Infernape and Blaziken before they kill you depending on your EV spread.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

I had no idea Scizor was that good. I actually had one EV trained from HG when I took my first steps into competitive. Nothing really came from that. I did my team and fought like 2 times. I really don't know how to use them in any case.  I would love to have some feedback and spars with people here to tell me what I need to change.

If I remember correctly my team consisted on the following:

Scizor
Blastoise
Leafeon
Jolteon/Ampharos
Arcanine
Alakazam


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> He won't be as comfortable as before, but he should still hold his previous slot. I can't speak for megas. I'd like to see them restricted to their own new tier if possible.





Naruto said:


> It's his only weakness.
> 
> Reasons why Scizor is amazing:
> 
> ...





Naruto said:


> 28.69% of all standard ladder players run Scizor





BiNexus said:


> Most notable Fire sweepers are pretty frail (Infernape, Blaziken) and a well placed BP at low enough health (after Life Orb recoil and such) will take them down. Also, Fire, the typing, isn't used much at all due to the crippling weakness to SR, but rather for coverage moves. With the Defog buff, I think some Fire-types will see more play, however, but Scizor will still be amazing.





Death-kun said:


> That's why you U-Turn your ass outta there. Or, if you have rain set up and at least one Swords Dance, you can usually 2KO Pokemon like Infernape and Blaziken before they kill you depending on your EV spread.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a Joltik or Galvantula? I keep trying to get either off of GTS, but it isn't working. Everyone is either asking for stupid stuff like Legendaries, Pok?mon that flat out aren't available until December or stupidly specific stuff for no apparent reason. So far I've gone out of my way to get, like, four different Pok?mon of specific levels and genders for people and each time someone else has already traded.

It's becoming annoying.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, it is really annoying. I guess our best chance is check here for anything we might need.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2013)

if anyone wants a squirtle bred with aura sphere & dragon pulse, leave me a vm or smth i'll trade some this weekend.

no perfect ivs tho until i get smth from safari that could pass down some.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 24, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Does anyone have a Joltik or Galvantula? I keep trying to get either off of GTS, but it isn't working. Everyone is either asking for stupid stuff like Legendaries, Pok?mon that flat out aren't available until December or stupidly specific stuff for no apparent reason. So far I've gone out of my way to get, like, four different Pok?mon of specific levels and genders for people and each time someone else has already traded.
> 
> It's becoming annoying.



I can get you one after a couple of hours probably if no one else has given you one before that.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 24, 2013)

I want a Shiny Honedge ​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone want some modest fennekins? Everybody has at least 2 perfect IVS (Except 2), with many having four and three. 

Anyone want some? :33

Looking for pokemons with 4 - 6 perfect IVs I can breed with Fennekin.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Does anyone have a Joltik or Galvantula? I keep trying to get either off of GTS, but it isn't working. Everyone is either asking for stupid stuff like Legendaries, Pok?mon that flat out aren't available until December or stupidly specific stuff for no apparent reason. So far I've gone out of my way to get, like, four different Pok?mon of specific levels and genders for people and each time someone else has already traded.
> 
> It's becoming annoying.


GTS is the worst. 

90% of the shit on there is "I have a Wingull. But I won't take anything but a level 10 Ho-Oh for it," or "Looking a Shiny Level 1 Mewtwo with perfect IVs. I'll give you a Pidgey for it."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

That's why you put stuff up and ask for another pokemon^

Y'all are using the GTS wrong.
Dont go searching, let them come to you


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 24, 2013)

Below are the three Pokemon I'm set on using, With Goomy and Honedge already IV bred to perfection. I need help picking the remain team, please help D:

Infernape
Nature: Naive (+Spe, -SpD)
Ability: Blaze
Item: Focus Sash
EV's: 252 Atk / 4 SpA / 252 Spe
Moves:
- Fake Out 
- Stealth Rock 
- Heat Wave 
- Close Combat 

Goodra
Nature: Bold (+Def, -Atk)
Ability: Gooey
Item: Leftovers
EV's: 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 Spd
Moves:
- Infestation
- Toxic
- Protect
- Flamethrower

Aegislash
Nature: Brave (+Atk, -Spe)
Ability: Stance Change
Item: Leftovers
EV's: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SpD
Moves:
- King's Shield
- Sacred Sword
- Shadow Sneak
- Sword Dance


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

I just want to complete my pokedex for the first time. I have no interest on actually owning all of them.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I can get you one after a couple of hours probably if no one else has given you one before that.



I'd also be interested in one, if you're able to get an extra!



RPG Maker said:


> Below are the three Pokemon I'm set on using, With Goomy and Honedge already IV bred to perfection. I need help picking the remain team, please help D:
> 
> Infernape
> Nature: Naive (+Spe, -SpD)
> ...



You shouldn't use Heat Wave, unless this team is intended for doubles. It got nerfed to 90 BP, but it is still 95 accuracy, and Flamethrower is now 90 BP and 100 accuracy. Either use Flamethrower or Fire Blast. At a glance, I would say go with something that absorbs your Ground weakness. I would suggest Gyarados or Crobat, depending on what you want your team to be able to hit.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 24, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'd also be interested in one, if you're able to get an extra!
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't use Heat Wave, unless this team is intended for doubles. It got nerfed to 90 BP, but it is still 95 accuracy, and Flamethrower is now 90 BP and 100 accuracy. Either use Flamethrower or Fire Blast. At a glance, I would say go with something that absorbs your Ground weakness. I would suggest Gyarados or Crobat, depending on what you want your team to be able to hit.


Heat Wave is 95 BP according to Serebii, making it better then Flamethrower. Fire Blast is now 110 but I don't like the 85% accuracy. 

Hrmm, Gyarados, guess I'll look into that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Wide lens^


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Heat Wave is 95 BP according to Serebii, making it better then Flamethrower. Fire Blast is now 110 but I don't like the 85% accuracy.
> 
> Hrmm, Gyarados, guess I'll look into that.



Ah, you're correct, I had it backwards. It's 95 BP and 90 acc. The difference in power between it and Flamethrower are pretty much negligible, but the latter won't miss. Sometimes that extra raw power of FB will be handy, but the accuracy issue is a fair point.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone have (one of these) Pok?mon to spare:
Ditto (Adamant preferably)
Beldum (Adamant preferably)
Swablu (preferably Careful/female)

And/or this item: Metal Coat

?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone have (one of these) Pok?mon to spare:
> Ditto (Adamant preferably)
> Beldum (Adamant preferably)
> Swablu (preferably Careful/female)
> ...



I don't have a Metal Coat, but I have a Ditto Safari, and could farm an Adamant Ditto for you; I've got an Adamant Abra with synchronize so it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't have a Metal Coat, but I have a Ditto Safari, and could farm an Adamant Ditto for you; I've got an Adamant Abra with synchronize so it shouldn't be much of a problem.



That would be awesome =D

What would you like in return (I can't offer much yet though )?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a metal coat.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I have a metal coat.



May I have it, pretty please? =D

Only if you have one to spare/don't want to use it yourself though: I don't want to rob people of the greatness that is Scizor.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

For a price. 

Nah, sure you can have it. Give me whatever you want.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> For a price.
> 
> Nah, sure you can have it. Give me whatever you want.



It'd be great if I had something you want, but I'm afraid the most valuable Pok?mon I have for you atm is a good natured Goomy. 

Do you need a good Goomy?


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there a Item clause for any wifi battles for X & Y? If so, I need to rethink my team since half of them need Leftovers as their item >.<


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Already got a great Ev trained, IV bred, good natured fully evolved Goomy from GMF. 

But you just give what you feel you want to give, nothing big needed.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Already got a great Ev trained, IV bred, good natured fully evolved Goomy from GMF.
> 
> But you just give what you feel you want to give, nothing big needed.



Alright, that's really nice of you.

When are you available to make the trade? I'll be in like 30 minutes if that's okay with you too?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2013)

Sure, I can trade now, but if you need 30 min, I can do that too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That would be awesome =D
> 
> What would you like in return (I can't offer much yet though )?



If you have caught one, does a Bisharp or Machop sound manageable?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 24, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'd also be interested in one, if you're able to get an extra!



I'll breed one for you and one for Velocity. Unless either one of you want 2 I can get that done too


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I'll breed one for you and one for Velocity. Unless either one of you want 2 I can get that done too



Just one would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Alaude (Oct 24, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Just one would be awesome, thanks!



Okay got egg now, I'll hatch it and invite you to trade. What was your in game name again?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Sure, I can trade now, but if you need 30 min, I can do that too.



Awesome, I'll need like 10 more minutes 



Seto Kaiba said:


> If you have caught one, does a Bisharp or Machop sound manageable?



I don't have either of those yet, but if either is available before the second gym, then I'll get one for you asap.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone seen a Skrelp in any of the Poison or Water-type Friend Safaris?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

He doesnt appear there^


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

The female clothes section is starting to get filled in.



I actually have something not on the list. Sleeveless Turtleneck BLACK and Exotic Cap GREEN. It looks good. I might end up keeping her with that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

I wish there was an expansion for male clothes down the road. I really want that Veteran's trenchcoat...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez4623Kp1lY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez4623Kp1lY[/youtube]



This made my day 

I actually played with that feature for the first time this morning. More fun than I thought it'd be.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

You need to add me on the 3DS^


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You need to add me on the 3DS^



Wanna add me?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 24, 2013)

Guys, don't underestimate a Talonflame with Galewing D:


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2013)

Talonflame 



St NightRazr said:


> You need to add me on the 3DS^



That I do 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Internet acting up
> 
> *Currently posting with a phone*
> 
> Gonna have to finish adding everyone a bit later :T



:byakuya


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

I would marry anyone to get to see Leavanny in her 3D glory


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

I want a Porygon, damnit!  

Well, a Porygon-Z, eventually, but still.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I want a Porygon, damnit!
> 
> Well, a Porygon-Z, eventually, but still.



There aren't any on the GTS at all so I'm guessing it can't be obtained until the end of December.


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Uugh, dilemmas, dilemmas.

Suddenly have a massive need for a Goodra, but I don't feel like spending another hour in Amie, and getting it leveled up to the 50s range. That, and I really don't want to part with anyone in my team yet. 

Hate this. ):


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2013)

Darn you Tentacruel Balloon!


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 24, 2013)

The Looker stories were awesome. 

Such a bittersweet ending. ;_;


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 24, 2013)

How do I breed a Pokemon with perfect IV's? I'm about to get a Ditto Safari to help out a bit


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

Velocity said:


> There aren't any on the GTS at all so I'm guessing it can't be obtained until the end of December.



Figured as much.  

I looked for him right when I got the game.

Also, does anyone have a spare Steel Coat that I can use to make a Scizor (and would so graciously aid me in doing so), so I don't have to go to the Pokeball factory?  

I have my Adamant Scyther, and I want my toys now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 24, 2013)

Need to get Gyradosnite.. now my first shiny Pokemon of Gen VI


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I want a Porygon, damnit!
> 
> Well, a Porygon-Z, eventually, but still.



Porygon2 shits on gay ass Porygon-Z.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm about 35 hours into the game and I just got Fly (yes, I'm taking it slow). I've been using the Amulet Coin on all trainer battles, and I visit the Battle Chateau regularly.

My question is this: is there a clear, reliable and repeatable way to make money? Like, could I do the Elite Four over and over for cash? Does the Battle Chateau rotate in new trainers even when I reach maximum rank?

I ask because I intend to buy all clothes, but they are very expensive and I'm currently sitting on 400k.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2013)

Just beat the game that ending 

Lv63 Goodra
Lv63 Pyroar
Lv63 Tyrantrum
Lv63 Aegislash
Lv64 Salamence
Lv65 Greninja


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm about 35 hours into the game and I just got Fly (yes, I'm taking it slow). I've been using the Amulet Coin on all trainer battles, and I visit the Battle Chateau regularly.
> 
> My question is this: is there a clear, reliable and repeatable way to make money? Like, could I do the Elite Four over and over for cash? Does the Battle Chateau rotate in new trainers even when I reach maximum rank?
> 
> I ask because I intend to buy all clothes, but they are very expensive and I'm currently sitting on 400k.


Yes, you can regularly visit the Chateau and face new (and sometimes old) trainers. Writs of Challenge and Invitation increase the likelihood of wealthier trainers showing up. 

After the League, visit Sycamore at the Lumiose Train Station  to get a ticket to Kiloude. After trying the Battle Chateau one time, your rival will be be in the town for a re-match once a day. She usually shells out some decent cash for matches. 

Also, you can take odd jobs at Hotel Richissime for cash.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Porygon2 shits on gay ass Porygon-Z.



Not with that fucking special attack, son.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Lv63 Goodra*



Doesn't Sliggoo evolve at level 70?


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Doesn't Sliggoo evolve at level 70?



According to Serebii, it evolves at level 50.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2013)

It evolves at level 50 in the rain


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, it's lv.50 in the Rain

But somehow Shauna had one at lv.48...

Must've taken protips from Lance


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm about 35 hours into the game and I just got Fly (yes, I'm taking it slow). I've been using the Amulet Coin on all trainer battles, and I visit the Battle Chateau regularly.
> 
> My question is this: is there a clear, reliable and repeatable way to make money? Like, could I do the Elite Four over and over for cash? Does the Battle Chateau rotate in new trainers even when I reach maximum rank?
> 
> I ask because I intend to buy all clothes, but they are very expensive and I'm currently sitting on 400k.


There's a 3 or 2 Star restaurant in Lumiose where you can battle the waiters. With Amulet Coin and after selling the Big Mushrooms you win, you get ~60K a pop after the 15k join price. It takes like 5 minutes with a half decent team.

You can do it pretty early on in the game (I think around 4th gym), so that's a big plus.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not with that fucking special attack, son.



I wonder if a ~162-167 Sp. Attack stat on a Porygon2 is a good thing...

_edit: a level 50 Porygon2_


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, do any of you want Japanese Scatterbug/Spewpas? I was going to go on a catching spree, and then pass them out over the Wonder Trade tonight.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2013)

I had one. 

Idk if I traded it away though. I'll check later.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Leavanny in her 3D glory


[sp=Do you mean like this?][/sp]
Or more like ?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure if it has been posted in this thread or not, but the stats of previous Pokemon have changed.



All are 10 point increases in a single stat.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2013)

And they couldn't even give Absol 10 extra points in speed .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Definitely won't miss a episode of the XY anime.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

I need the next one oh lord this one is so much better than last season.


But they better not make the whole citron item thing a running gag....


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

I bet it will be. People think Ash may finally have a love interest. And with Serena I wouldn't mind at all. 

Also am I crazy or did the female protagonist get a lot curvier starting with gen 5?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Ash is a disappointment. Watching Pokemon Origins only reminded me of that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2013)

Origns sucked


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Red is s overrated character in every capacity.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, Red is pretty much the Jesus of Pokemon. But that doesn't make Ash any less horrible.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yes, *Red is pretty much the Jesus of Pokemon. *But that doesn't make Ash any less horrible.



Again...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Ash is a terrible character, sorry. He was going somewhere at first, but it's clear they intend on making him forever stagnant, and forever 10. Red actually shows progression in the stories featuring him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I bet it will be. People think Ash may finally have a love interest. And with Serena I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> Also am I crazy or did the female protagonist get a lot curvier starting with gen 5?



They realized women arent sticks


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Again...


Did you not get that that was me acknowledging Red is overrated?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2013)

No, I just hate how popular Red is, and solely because of nostalgia glasses.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

How is it nostalgia? He was the main character of the first part of the Special manga, an OVA was just made about him, and does appear in every generation of the games except maybe this one. You can't just claim because he's an old character that the only reason people like him is because nostalgia, come on now. That argument is so overused.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello? That is a very good reason. We even developed a term specifically in the Pok?mon community for that kind of thing. It's extremely common place.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, and it's a term way overused. Are we obligated to like something because it's new now? Are we obligated to distance ourselves from something because it's old? How does liking Red even exclude liking newer elements or characters in the story? See that's the problem with claiming it's just because of nostalgia, you aren't taking into account a person's full view of the franchise as a whole.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

No, the point is what makes Red so great? Why is he inherently better than the other dozen protagonists in the series? Nothing.. Each protagonist has did something Red has done, but on an even grander scale.

But I guess Red did something as cool as saving the world from Cyrus, Maxie, Archie, Ghetsis, or Lysandre.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a pretty ridiculous argument. Scale doesn't indicate any form of quality, what difference does it make if they are saving the world or the universe or even just a town? If people found themselves more engaged when playing as Red, and facing down Blue as the last battle in the game then they are perfectly valid in their reason to consider him their favorite protagonist. On your same argument, you could apply that to any character and ask why any of them are liked.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

What did Red do? Defeat Giovanni? Oh wow, he deserves the praise he receives... Not the characters with more interesting stories. Who did more than just beat some mob boss. Giovanni didn't even pose a immediate threat to the world. It's not like Red was stopping some evil group from expanding the land, Sea, trying to recreate the universe, liberate Pokemon so they would be undisputed, or kill everything on the planet.

He is so overrated it's painful we have this guys, but nope omgerd Red is so awesome!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Origns sucked



I was disappointed at how Origins was set up, but I don't think it was bad.


Seto Kaiba said:


> How is it nostalgia? He was the main character of the first part of the Special manga, an OVA was just made about him, and does appear in every generation of the games except maybe this one. You can't just claim because he's an old character that the only reason people like him is because nostalgia, come on now. That argument is so overused.



It is kinda the only reason he is liked so much.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

You completely dodged my argument. What does it matter of someone saves the universe or one saves the world? Does that automatically make the latter an inferior character to the former? Of course not. It's just as ridiculous as the idea that the strength of a character is what determines the quality of the character. I think it's just ridiculous to try and brush off anyone that may like something from the original generation as being only due to nostalgia, particularly if many of these same people are taking part in the modern aspects of the franchise. That's why I find it overused at this point, it's just a point of derision towards anyone that may seem to like something from the older generations.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

The point obviously flew over your head, it's not necessarily the scale of their actions, but to some extent it is. The Pok?mon community praises Red, for virtually something that Leaf, Ethan, Lyra, Brandon, May, Lucas, Dawn, Hilbert, Hilda, Nate, Rosa, Calem, and Serena have all done...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Origns sucked




I beg to differ.

While I wasn't overall a big fan of "HEY! THIS IS GENERATION ONE!!! And have Charizard X to promote the new games" (although that was the point in a sense with a name like "Origins") it was actually a pretty decent take on the world of Pokemon that was more faithful to the games than the anime ever was and even more faithful than Pokemon Special...

I liked the animation quality and character designs of the characters, as well as how they were all written, from Red to Green, to Giovanni to Mr. Fuji to Brock, heck even the boy and the lass.

On top of that, the pokemon sounded like and acted like animals. Mewtwo wasn't an anthropomorphic psychic cat clone he was a tortured genetic mutation that acted like a feral beast. Charizard wasn't giving thumbs ups and smiling like it was a guy in a dragon suit it was like a domesticated dragon.


Aside from the nostalgia baiting and obvious marketing, I didn't like how Red's other pokemon were generally used for fodder just so Charizard can save the day. It's a small thing considering it's an OVA but really...




Seto Kaiba said:


> Are we obligated to like something because it's new now? Are we obligated to distance ourselves from something because it's old?




No, but the general consensus when talking to people who act like that is that everything old must be cherished while everything new must be treated like the plague.

It's that aversion to see the good in the new things and the flaws in the things that are old that makes it seem unbearable.

I'm not saying we need to like something or need to hate something, but perhaps one needs to be open to the idea that not all old things are great and not all new things are bad.

Just as one needs to keep in mind that not everything that is old is essentially liked because it's old.



Iron Man said:


> The point obviously flew over your head, it's not necessarily the scale of their actions, but to some extent it is. The Pok?mon community praises Red, for virtually something that Leaf, Ethan, Lyra, Brandon, May, Lucas, Dawn, Hilbert, Hilda, Nate, Rosa, Calem, and Serena have all done...




On that, I don't see it as people claim it towards the idea of nostalgia more so a memetic badass kind of claim.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The point obviously flew over your head, it's not necessarily the scale of their actions, but to some extent it is. The Pok?mon community praises Red, for virtually something that Leaf, Ethan, Lyra, Brandon, May, Lucas, Dawn, Hilbert, Hilda, Nate, Rosa, Calem, and Serena have all done...



You didn't make a point at all. All you were arguing that the scale of the events is synonymous with the quality of the character, which is ridiculous. You didn't save the universe in Pokemon Black 2 in contrast to D/P/Pt, does that make V inferior now?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 25, 2013)

Apparently there a destructible environments where you can find items. I never noticed it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Apparently there a destructible environments where you can find items. I never noticed it.



I didn't know that either...I'll try it out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

I did make a point Red is praised not because of his accomplishments, which would be a valid reason. Butbecause he was the original, the 'Origin' if you will.

Other characters have done as much, even more than he has, but he gets all the limelight. Why? What makes him so spectacular?

Let's look at Pok?mon Origin, a anime adaptation of the gen 1 games ( excluding yellow ). It was s move to get all the older fans back, and entice them with their classic story, and then Kalos came into play at the end of it. Using Red to market all the older fans who may have fallen out of the series.

Origin, and the Mega evolution were tools to use nostalgia to get fans back. It wasn't a bad move, but still annoying nonetheless. Which explains why we have yet to see gen 6 mega evolutions.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 25, 2013)

ProJared Blind Nuzlocke of Y:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GogiXxm916E&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2lx_JhWM0&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]

If you guys haven't seen his nuzlocke of Firered yet, watch it. It's epic.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> [sp=Do you mean like this?][/sp]
> Or more like ?



The graphics in XY look diferent than the ones in the 3D Pokedex, though I find it a bit disappointing that they didn't animate Durant like in the Pokedex... I so wished he would open his jaws


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if it has been posted in this thread or not, but the stats of previous Pokemon have changed.
> 
> 
> 
> All are 10 point increases in a single stat.



Sweet Scolipede's attack is increased  Now my fairy killing centipede will be even deadlier


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2013)

While I think they should have given some gen 6 pokemon mega evolutions, I feel like some pokemon getting mega evolutions because of nostalgia and pandering to those obsessed with it, just doesn't feel right...

Frankly because of numerous gen 3 and a few gen 4 pokemon getting megas...


Still, I wished Raichu had a Mega evolution, not because I'm being nostalgic and such, but because I like Raichu and wanted him to have one (so Raichu wouldn't be so under-utilized... An updated 110 base speed is nice, but other electrics still run circles around him in other ways...)


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

RedZ1900 said:


> ProJared Blind Nuzlocke of Y:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GogiXxm916E&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2lx_JhWM0&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you guys haven't seen his nuzlocke of Firered yet, watch it. It's epic.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 25, 2013)

RedZ1900 said:


> ProJared Blind Nuzlocke of Y:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GogiXxm916E&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2lx_JhWM0&feature=c4-overview&list=UU2e0bNZ6CzT-Xvr070VaGsw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you guys haven't seen his nuzlocke of Firered yet, watch it. It's epic.



He's starting another nuzlocke!!  I loved his FireRed run.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been playing the ubers beta on showdown all day today, currently ranked #4 with 2008 something points.

Xerneas is way too good with a power herb, very easy to set up a geomacy with power herb and you have 2xspa 2xspd 2xspe along with a based 131 special attack and its stabs hit even stronger.

Its much harder to set up spikes, everyone wants to lead with Xerneas, with good reason, he counters most leads aside from Genesect and Darkrai. 

Mewtwo X isn't doing that bad, but he absolutely hates having any kind of status, but he is effectively a genesect counter now and a Dialga counter too. You can send Mewtwo X on a iron heading Genesect and you got a free bulk up or speed boost. Only problem is Mewtwo X movepool is shit.

Aegislash does extremely good in ubers, I put a balloon on him and he is effectively the best extreme killer Arcues counter in the game, King shield wrecks him, shadow force bypasses king shield but mind games can be played. Gyroball is great for countering Xerneas. Shadow sneak absolutely wrecks the Deoxys and Mewtwos and its a great revenge killing move.

Also now that weather has been nerfed, lugia can stall out Kyogre now and many other pokemon.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 25, 2013)

I see a lot of people saying "There are no Gen VI megas!" but there's also no Gen V megas either.

In fact, (from what I understand) Abomnosnow is the only Gen IV mega.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I just watched a Xerneas sweep an entire team with almost no effort.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I see a lot of people saying "There are no Gen VI megas!" but there's also no Gen V megas either.
> 
> In fact, (from what I understand) Abomnosnow is the only Gen IV mega.



Lucario and Garchomp.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

No gen V, or Vl megas make sense. They're new and all.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Lucario**



Garchomp



Bioness said:


> Yeah I just watched a Xerneas sweep an entire team with almost no effort.



Physical steal types like Genesect and Aegislash are the best counters, outside of a HP fire, Xerneas can't do shit to them.

Assault Vest Dialga is pretty good, turns him into a better tank, but they same physical moves still put him down.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Garchomp



Read my edit


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Lucario and Garchomp.



Abomasnow.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Read my edit



Too lazy to edit mine.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No gen V, or Vl megas make sense. They're new and all.



We should consider the posibility of more undiscovered megas.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Abomasnow.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Apperantly I'm creepy because my trainer is female.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Why would that be creepy?

During the 2nd (Crystal), 3rd, and 4th generations I always chose the female character first, then the male whenever I got the next version or had multiple games. Though recently I've begun to enjoy playing as the male characters while still using the females on second game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Dunno, always pick female first. Name them after a female who is important to me. Except since W2 I've been using Autumn.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Can I give my trainer a goatee? This is very important to me


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok, added everyone on the FC thread.

If you have the time, add me back!

5370-1530-7014

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 25, 2013)

Playing my 2nd playthrough now, been going for like 9 hours. 75%  to 80% of that time was spent Super Training and in PokemonAmie. 

This time I'm going with Braixen, Wartortle, Floette and Honedge. Gonna get a Tyrunt and Hawlucha, ASAP to finish team.



Swarmy said:


> Can I give my trainer a goatee? This is very important to me


You can have fake, temporary facial hair when shooting PR Videos. Nothing permanent, though, sadly. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Yes, you can regularly visit the  Chateau and face new (and sometimes old) trainers. Writs of Challenge  and Invitation increase the likelihood of wealthier trainers showing up.
> 
> After the League, visit Sycamore at the Lumiose Train Station  to get a  ticket to Kiloude. After trying the Battle Chateau one time, your rival  will be be in the town for a re-match once a day. She usually shells out  some decent cash for matches.
> 
> Also, you can take odd jobs at Hotel Richissime for cash.


In addition, you can activate the Money Prize O-power for a further increase in cash. The O-power levels up the more you use it and gives more extra money per battle- Lvl 1 gives +50%, and Lvl 2 doubles, I'm pretty sure. I haven't used Amulet Coin, though, so I can't guarantee the two stack. But I don't see why they shouldn't.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Was grinding through egg hatching. Hatched a shiny deino ( non masuda )


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Was grinding through eggs Hatched a shiny deino ( non masuda )


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

Is it just me or does that whiff sound when you get a critical capture so, so satisfying?


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 25, 2013)

With all this involves meet with rocks and stones it's a crime that Steven Stone doesn't show up in Kalos. Wild Houndoom shouldn't keep him away from stuff that good.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

I love Red because he's the most badass protag imo (design wise and being the Mt. Silver loner beast, just to name a few things).

Dictating _why_ others like something is pretty silly guys.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

Does giving an Everstone to a Pokemon screw up the 'Masuda method'?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Yes, you can regularly visit the Chateau and face new (and sometimes old) trainers. Writs of Challenge and Invitation increase the likelihood of wealthier trainers showing up.
> 
> After the League, visit Sycamore at the Lumiose Train Station  to get a ticket to Kiloude. After trying the Battle Chateau one time, your rival will be be in the town for a re-match once a day. She usually shells out some decent cash for matches.
> 
> Also, you can take odd jobs at Hotel Richissime for cash.



Thank you


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

The girl from Kiloude gave me...





A Slurpuff dress. I wonder why they called it Sundae Dress ( Pale Pink )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice seeing a patch out for the save glitch so quickly.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

Guys, I have another couple of questions X_X

1) In Gen 6, can both male *and *female pokemon pass on hidden abilities through breeding?

2) Does anyone have a Protean Froakie?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

For 1 I want to say yes.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Yeah both can

2. I have and I can give you one if you want.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Guys, I have another couple of questions X_X
> 
> 1) In Gen 6, can both male *and *female pokemon pass on hidden abilities through breeding?
> 
> 2) Does anyone have a Protean Froakie?



1) Yes.

2) I do, but only one. If you could wait a while, I could breed another for you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

I need one also Gus, I'd also appreciate a Bulletproof Chesnaught.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 25, 2013)

I can trade you one now if you want. I don't have a Bulletproof Chespin though.I  could maybe catch one at some point.


EDIT: I'm Alaude, I accidently posted on my friends account when I was on his computer ....


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Fc? 5343 8528 4888


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Fc? 5343 8528 4888



I have you added already, what's your in game name


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

My name is autumn


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

No problem :33


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

So does anyone here actually have Ditto in their Safari?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

I also have a bulletproof Quilladin for the person who wanted one.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaude said:


> 1. Yeah both can
> 
> 2. I have and I can give you one if you want.



I think I already added you but can you give me your FC just in case? Mine is in my sig.

What's your trainer name? 

Oh and thank you <3


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 25, 2013)

I want that Gen VI Pokemon Ranger outfit for my game, y'all don't even know 



St NightRazr said:


> I need the next one oh lord this one is so much better than last season.


I had my doubts for a while but I actually liked it too...

Looks like they brought back DP tier Ash, and Pikachu hasn't been nerfed. Fukken _finally_.



Iron Man said:


> People think Ash may finally have a love interest. And with Serena I wouldn't mind at all.


I'd ship dat.



Iron Man said:


> Red is s overrated character in every capacity.


Hidenori Kusaka's work disagrees


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Apparently there a destructible environments where you can find items. I never noticed it.



I don't know if I got an item, but yesterday I did realize I destroyed something in the background with surf. I thought it was only a nice detail.

I can't believe the amount of things the game still has to discover....


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a Shiny Horsea! pek​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I got a Shiny Horsea! pek​



If it's a female you should call it Queendra and you'll eventually be rockin' a purple queen of awesomeness.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> If it's a female you should call it Queendra and you'll eventually be rockin' a purple queen of awesomeness.



You can't rename traded Pokemon, as far as I'm aware. I got it from GTS. It's still an amazing Shiny Horsea which I will evolve!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2013)

did you guys get the patch? it is out


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> You can't rename traded Pokemon, as far as I'm aware. I got it from GTS. It's still an amazing Shiny Horsea which I will evolve!



Ah, I see. Still awesome indeed.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Speaking of shinies...there are a lot of Shiny Claunchers on the GTS, and they're all at level 25. It just seemed...odd


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you guys get the patch? it is out



Yup, it is a must have. I hope they introduce features through patches, like rematching gym leaders and allow level 100 battles.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

vs seeker would also be nice. ._.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

Fuck a Vs. Seeker. 

Bring back Trainer's Eyes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Found a Beldum on GTS that I had the pokemon the person wanted. It was taken just as I pressed trade. 

Edit: Found another.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

All this customization makes me wish they'd kept the seasonal changes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> All this customization makes me wish they'd kept the seasonal changes.



Only America Unova has seasons.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you guys get the patch? it is out



Yup, I got it immediately.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2013)

I forgot to tell you guys, I got my Gengar. A friend of mine who is a user in here, helped me to evolve my Haunter. I also got a couple of new pokemons. I got Espeon back. "trade mine for a ditto"


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fuck a Vs. Seeker.
> 
> Bring back Trainer's Eyes.



I didn't even remember that.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

It rains like hell in Kalos compared to the other games.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm probably not going to get into serious breeding before January. I got some excellent dittos waiting for pokebank and people are asking for ludicrous shit right now for near flawless adamant/modest dittos.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

saikyou said:


> I didn't even remember that.


That's surprising, considering  in R/S and Vs. Seeker in FR/LG--both in the same generation. 

I never played Emerald, but it looks like Match Call was even better.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

saikyou said:


> It rains like hell in Kalos compared to the other games.



I wonder if it's at all connected to the season or even the weather where you live.

I mean it's rained every single time in the game when it's raining outside, for me at least.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I mean it's rained every single time in the game when it's raining outside, for me at least.


It's been dry here--thought it _is_ fall, so that might mean something.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

It hasn't rained in my game in forever. When I needed it to rain to evolve my Sliggoo, I had to mess around with the date/time to get it to rain.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, so I'mma need some more diverse jacket options for the male trainer; maybe a leather biker jacket, pea coats, trench coats, maybe some scarves to go with them... 

... because these down jackets just don't go well with my black fedora.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Okay, so I'mma need some more diverse jacket options for the male trainer; maybe a leather biker jacket, *pea coats*, trench coats, maybe some *scarves *to go with them...
> 
> ... because these down jackets just don't go well with my black fedora.



A pea coat and scarf would indeed be nice...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

Can someone trade me mega charizard y stone for a shiny ponyta?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> A pea coat and scarf would indeed be nice...


And some driving caps. Like this


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 25, 2013)

More stuff for the women too. More dresses.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone need an adamant technician Scyther that has max IV in everything except special attack?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Anyone need an adamant technician Scyther that has max IV in everything except special attack?


I'll take it!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 25, 2013)

So on my 2nd playthrough of the game, I chose Hawlucha to be my flyer and my fighter. Hawlucha is a Pokemon that can learn Fly and yet I can't enter a sky battle with it because it can't fly... A POKEMON THAT CAN LEARN FLY CAN NOT FLY. I have no idea what the fuck...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Anyone need an adamant technician Scyther that has max IV in everything except special attack?



!

Oh my god, yes please


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2013)

You whores need to add me back on FC's  *0688-5268-8599*
I got a shiny lilipup from Vin's Safari


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> !
> 
> Oh my god, yes please


I was first.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> I was first.



I have 5  

I can give you both soon.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

What do you want for it? I've got Adamant Dratinis with Hidden Abilites, Dittos, and Beldums.

Some other stuff too, but these are the newest.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

Beldum sounds awesome


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Hatching now.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, I'm ready to trade when you are. My in game name is Alaude.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 25, 2013)

Where did you get Beldum anyway if i may ask?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

GTS           **


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So on my 2nd playthrough of the game, I chose Hawlucha to be my flyer and my fighter. Hawlucha is a Pokemon that can learn Fly and yet I can't enter a sky battle with it because it can't fly... A POKEMON THAT CAN LEARN FLY CAN NOT FLY. I have no idea what the fuck...



It's the inverted Doduo/Dodrio conundrum.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> You whores need to add me back on FC's  *0688-5268-8599*
> I got a shiny lilipup from Vin's Safari



Add me too, my FC is in my sig.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> I was first.



I didn't see your post, sorry bro 



Alaude said:


> I have 5
> 
> I can give you both soon.



Why are you so awesome? I wish I could do something for you but I can't breed anything yet (no dittos).

I'm online. Sarah's the name. Come January I will hook you up with whatever you want from past gens.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

here's something that I'm gonna try to breed:

Aura Sphere Fennekin.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Anyone need an adamant technician Scyther that has max IV in everything except special attack?



If it's a male then YES PLEASE =D

Edit: Oh 

Edit 2: Oh? =D


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, I'm gonna definitely try and bring Pokemon with tutored moves over for battle and potential breeding (from BW2)

As many as possible

I want my Element Punches 

And Superpower, and Outrage, and Iron Head...Why did they all have to go


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 25, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I have 5
> 
> I can give you both soon.


I want one. 

I don't know if I have anything you'd want though.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Can someone trade me mega charizard y stone for a shiny ponyta?



I'll do it if you are down for it.

Also can someone please trade me either a modest ditto or a modest pokemon with synchronize? 

I really need one badly for breeding .


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'll do it if you are down for it.
> 
> Also can someone please trade me either a modest ditto or a modest pokemon with synchronize?
> 
> I really need one badly for breeding .



I have a Modest Ditto; you can have it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I have a Modest Ditto; you can have it.



.

I appreciate it.

What time would you be up to trade?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gLY062owp8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot Bi. Going to try and breed a couple protean froakies now. 

I'll probably give away a few if people want them when i'm done.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

so just caught 3 Female Braixens.

One of which is a Magician.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2013)

I wont have anything good to trade until pokemon bank comes out, i have a ton of pokes in Black 2 waiting for transfer,

taht guy with the hidden ability Dratinis.... save one for me plz/.

My oldest poke is a Snorlax with Self-Destruct that was transferred from XD Gale Of Darkness (gamecube).....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

apparently the first Braixen I caught is Naughty.

...help me.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> apparently the first Braixen I caught is Naughty.
> 
> ...help me.


Just breed the one with Magician with a Modest one. Or use a Modest Synchro. I have several Modest Synchro Ralts if you need one.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2013)

......do the pokemon certain friends have on friend safari ever change?, or are they the same pokes forever?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they stay the same. They _might_ reset when you start a new game, but I think it's more likely that they're tied to your friend code.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> Just breed the one with Magician with a Modest one. Or use a Modest Synchro. I have several Modest Synchro Ralts if you need one.



No, I think Yami means "naughty" naughty


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> Just breed the one with Magician with a Modest one. Or use a Modest Synchro. I have several Modest Synchro Ralts if you need one.



all three of them are female.

I just remembered how cute my original Braixen was in Amie and...

and...

ermehgerd!! pek


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2013)

I've bred two female protean froakies..... and they each got exactly 0 of my 31 Ivs .

Though I have bred a male froakie with x/x/31/31/31/31. So I just gotta now use him to get one with perfect health or attack .


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> No, I think Yami means "naughty" naughty


oh....


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I've bred two female protean froakies..... and they each got exactly 0 of my 31 Ivs .
> 
> Though I have bred a male froakie with x/x/31/31/31/31. So I just gotta now use him to get one with perfect health or attack .



When you're done with it, can I trade you for it?  

Also, what natures are they?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

well at least one person got the joke right off the bat.




but seriously, so frikkin cute. pek


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2013)

.....

Checked right now my box and I have a female protean frogadier I caught in the safari with perfect IVs in HP and attack .

They are modest Froakies Bi. It's why I needed the ditto. Well that and to breed a synchronize Abra.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2013)

Syn has quilladin on his friend safari


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Are litleo's mixed attackers?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Are litleo's mixed attackers?


No. Special Attackers.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> .....
> 
> Checked right now my box and I have a female protean frogadier I caught in the safari with perfect IVs in HP and attack .
> 
> They are modest Froakies Bi. It's why I needed the ditto. Well that and to breed a synchronize Abra.



 I was looking for Naive or Hasty. I've got a Hasty Frogadier I can work with of my own, I think I'll just use Ditto... Thanks, though!



blunt said:


> oh....







Yami Munesanzun said:


> well at least one person got the joke right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






On another note, EV hording makes Super Training look useless and inefficient :/ It's soooo much faster.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone wonder traded me an adamant ditto 

Hey coma, if you want you skrelp just send me a heads up

Whats the best level to evolve eevee into flareon?


----------



## lacey (Oct 25, 2013)

So...the Psychic gym. It's fucking badass.

But the Leader battle itself was a cakewalk.

Absol + Swords Dance + Night Slash = One shot all the things. 

Also:

[YOUTUBE]y78qN8HAE9U[/YOUTUBE]

Shitty song, laughed so hard I cried anyway.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 25, 2013)

Still breeding for a Shiny Chespin, I have Adamant Chespins and regular Noibats for trade.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So...the Psychic gym. It's fucking badass.
> 
> But the Leader battle itself was a cakewalk.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT

I AM DYING


----------



## lacey (Oct 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> well at least one person got the joke right off the bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine's a Sassy boy who's proud of his power. 

I kinda miss him really.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Mine's a Sassy boy who's proud of his power.
> 
> I kinda miss him really.



was he fat?

hmm?

was he fat and sassy?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2013)

yep, horde training EV's confirmed for beating the shit out of supertraining given you have the right stuff

also, I still have to try tons of different stuff

BUT THE PROSPECT OF RISING MY FIRST PERFECT POKEMON IS TOO MUCH


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]y78qN8HAE9U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Shitty song, laughed so hard I cried anyway.



You have to admire the work they put into some of the animations of the Pokemon. Like I spent several minutes just staring at Mr. Mime because they captured his theme perfectly.

Too bad Spinda is useless as shit, I really like its theme.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

there is no way you look like that, Kumag.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 25, 2013)

SHINY SKRELP IS NABBED

IF I HAD A (WORKING) CAMERA I'D SHOW HER OFF TO YOU GUYS


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

everybody getting these shinys 

ima have to breed me a shiny honedge now


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2013)

>horde of seviper
>one is a Zangoose

what


----------



## Blunt (Oct 25, 2013)

^the reverse happens as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> SHINY SKRELP IS NABBED
> 
> IF I HAD A (WORKING) CAMERA I'D SHOW HER OFF TO YOU GUYS



GRRRRR 

*still chain fishing for one*


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 26, 2013)

Most disappointing champion ever...

Took out her entire team with just Sylveon 1 hit ko everything with moonblast. Except gardevoir took 2 hits. Couldn't they have at least made the champion more challenging?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a team almost completely weak to her stuff, and practically none of my attacks hit for super effective, just neutral at best

and since I went blind into that fight

IT WAS ACTUALLY FUCKING SCARY

i did hear she was the weakest champion ever but I almost lost because of bad matchups 

thankfully my heliolisk was able to tank and eventually defeat her Mega Gardevoir with charge attacks


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in need of a Modest Female Skrelp. I'd like to breed it with my HA Dratinis so I can make some Adaptability Dragalges. Of course, I'd give whoever gave me a Skrelp one of them. 

If no one has a Modest one, I can make due with any nature. It'll just take longer.

I thought males couldn't pass down HAs, but I've heard otherwise recently.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> >horde of seviper
> >one is a Zangoose
> 
> what



>Horde of Durant
>One is a Heatmor
>Watches them attack each other


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck. I need an HA Ditto to get the Adapt. Skrelp?

I guess I'll beat the game tomorrow so I can finally get access to Friend Safari. I know a couple people with Ditto safaris.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2013)

for a pseudo, goodra is kinda garbage tho


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

He's probably the worst pseudo there's even been, but he's not garbage as a pokemon in general.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> was he fat?
> 
> hmm?
> 
> was he fat and sassy?



Nope. He was thin. 



Bioness said:


> You have to admire the work they put into some of the animations of the Pokemon. Like I spent several minutes just staring at Mr. Mime because they captured his theme perfectly.
> 
> Too bad Spinda is useless as shit, I really like its theme.



I agree! I haven't seen a Spinda personally yet, but I'm pretty impressed with how they animated it. I've seen plenty of Mr. Mine though, and quite liked his animations as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5kiKM2f2j_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Nope. He was thin.



/sigh

I guess that one went over your head.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]5kiKM2f2j_o[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDnQE72Ra6U[/youtube]

?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

The PR vid shown is the one you have favorited right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Goomy had so much potential. Fucking goodra better megaevolve into a Sea Dragon Slug


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2013)

well based on the guesses about the follow-up games taking place in more regions, goodra might not even be the only pseudo this gen
at least im hoping, cuz he was an utter fucking disappointment. i gave his spot to noivern lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> >horde of seviper
> >one is a Zangoose
> 
> what



Not only that, but the horde of Zangoose/Seviper will attack the lone Seviper/Zangoose. It's brutal, bro.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Cubey said:


> well based on the guesses about the follow-up games taking place in more regions, goodra might not even be the only pseudo this gen
> at least im hoping, cuz he was an utter fucking disappointment. i gave his spot to noivern lol.


What? Why? The only thing Noivern has over Goodra is speed and a small bit more defense.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2013)

i find it to be a better all-around pokemon
the only reason i had goodra in my team was because i always keep the pseudo in my party but that... didnt work out


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2013)

What about Dragalge?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

people who are complaining about Goodra just aren't using it right.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why are you so awesome? I wish I could do something for you but I can't breed anything yet (no dittos).
> 
> I'm online. Sarah's the name. Come January I will hook you up with whatever you want from past gens.





Scizor said:


> If it's a male then YES PLEASE =D
> 
> Edit: Oh
> 
> Edit 2: Oh? =D





Basilikos said:


> I want one.
> 
> I don't know if I have anything you'd want though.



I can give one for you all later today :33


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2013)

ah, I have a Protean Frogadier. If anyone wants the Pokerus virus, I have it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in a service where I ev train their Pokemon to their liking since I have all the necessary stuff?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I can give one for you all later today :33



Awesome! =D
Thanks in advance! A male though please!



Iron Man said:


> Would anyone be interested in a service where I ev train their Pokemon to their liking since I have all the necessary stuff?



Yes.

Super Training is starting to bore me/piss me off and I'm nowhere near having EV-training held items.

I do have Pok?rus myself though.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesome! =D
> Thanks in advance! A male though please!



I have a male for you but I have to go eat now, I'll be back probably after an hour and I can trade you then :33


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I have a male for you but I have to go eat now, I'll be back probably after an hour and I can trade you then :33



Sounds great man!


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, I'm ready to trade if you are.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Working on perfect Arcanine now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear god, buying clothes will bankrupt you. Playing the Pokemon league multiple times with Amulet coin isn't enough to keep up with my clothes buying habit xDD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2013)

So... umm... I just went inside the building with the "Dojo dance" club thing for the 1st time. Next to the Galette stand. 2nd floor. All I can say is.... SOMEBODY HELP MEEEEE


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, buying clothes will bankrupt you. Playing the Pokemon league multiple times with Amulet coin isn't enough to keep up with my clothes buying habit xDD


I pretty much have everything I want by this point. 

Maybe I'll go at it again if they expand the male trainer's options.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2013)

And now this guy in the Stone Emporium is offering to sell me a Vensaurite for 500k (I chose Squirtle), but the 1st time around when I chose Charmander, he offered a Blastoisinite for 1mil. What gives...  Is this a diss against Venasaur or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2013)

yeah i don't really want anything but i'm tempted to buy Y (maybe for christmas) to give a girl playthrough with a new team (maybe even monotype).

i'm too lazy to do anything in game rn so i'm trying to do the looker stuff.

^ it gets cheaper as you get more 'stylish'


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ it gets cheaper as you get more 'stylish'


Oh, really? Guess it doesn't take much to lower the price since I hardly did anything.  When I first saw the price I thought it was just a joke that they threw in to fuck with you, so never gave it any second thought.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it me or is this the biggest pokemon game yet?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Is it me or is this the biggest pokemon game yet?


Certainly feels like it. 

Most to do in the post-story, as well.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2013)

Lumiose City alone feels bigger than any Pokemon game before.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep. Kalos Region es besto.

Though the Team Plasma conflict was more memorable for me. Mostly because of N.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> people who are complaining about Goodra just aren't using it right.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Lumiose City alone feels bigger than any Pokemon game before.


I was like "fuck a Town Map, I need a Lumiose City map damnit!"


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I was like "fuck a Town Map, I need a Lumiose City map damnit!"


Even though I already have been to every corner in Lumiose, exploring and the post-game story, when I entered again on my 2nd playthrough, I felt like I'd forget where everything is and be lost again.  That's how big it is.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

I bookmarked this:



And I still have trouble navigating the place.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

I just love how classy and regal everything is here

On top of the advanced tech and lush natural world in tandem

When they said they wanted to emphasize beauty, they really meant it


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Okay, I'm ready to trade if you are.



I'm very sorry, but I suddenly had to leave 

I'm available for the trade now though =)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

The vastness of Kalos makes me wonder what they have planned for the next region

The strategy guide alluded to other regions for this generation


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish Shiny Honedge would ever happen in my game


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What about Dragalge?


He's got a lot of potential as an offensive beast despite his lackluster Sp. Atk because his HA is Adaptability. He can put out 260 BP Draco Meteros and 190 BP Sludge Waves. Focus Blast and Scald for coverage. 

Alternatively you can run Toxic Spikes, Dragon Tail, Venoshock, Focus Blast/Dragon Pulse/Draco Meteor for 260 BP Venoshocks. Takes a bit more work to set up and is certainly riskier, but you can spam the Venoshocks in this set without losing power, which you can't do with Draco Meteor.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

Alaude helped me get a perfect Scizor by providing a perfect Scyther and helping me evolve Scizor through trading and then trading it back to me  I'm now the proud owner of a Scizor in X/Y 

Also, as I think everyone should be given the opportunity to laugh (at me): I clicked on having game chat on before making the trade of the evolution and the trading back of Scizor, but I forgot that it was on. And I kind of unconsciously said 'My baby' out loud when I received my Scizor 

I can't even imagine how hard Alaude must've laughed 

This does prove that I really like Scizor and that I've picked a fitting username though.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Alaude helped me get a perfect Scizor by providing a perfect Scyther and helping me evolve Scizor through trading and then trading it back to me  I'm now the proud owner of a Scizor in X/Y
> 
> Also, as I think everyone should be given the opportunity to laugh (at me): I clicked on having game chat on before making the trade of the evolution and the trading back of Scizor, but I forgot that it was on. And I kind of unconsciously said 'My baby' out loud when I received my Scizor
> 
> ...



^I tried talking to Alaude but he didn't respond and all I heard was some background noise so I just assume he plays with his volume low.

He was a total bro, for sure. He's hooked me up big time.

Out of curiosity, are Metal Coats still consumed upon usage or do you get to keep them now? Because if there are new pokemon that make use of it I'd rather wait for January as I already have a perfect Scizor.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Alaude helped me get a perfect Scizor by providing a perfect Scyther and helping me evolve Scizor through trading and then trading it back to me  I'm now the proud owner of a Scizor in X/Y
> 
> Also, as I think everyone should be given the opportunity to laugh (at me): *I clicked on having game chat on before making the trade of the evolution and the trading back of Scizor, but I forgot that it was on. And I kind of unconsciously said 'My baby' out loud when I received my Scizor*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I can't even imagine how hard Alaude must've laughed


Can't say I didn't 


Naruto said:


> ^I tried talking to Alaude but he didn't respond and all I heard was some background noise so I just assume he plays with his volume low.



I did hear you say something but I couldn't make out what it was due to 2 of my friends yelling at the background. And therefore I didn't say anything.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm glad you guys told me you can talk during trades. I didn't know you could do that and I always have my volume off. If I would've traded with my volume on and someone suddenly started talking I probably would've thrown my 3ds and broken it


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Both times I've traded with Alaude, this is essentially me:

OH GOD I HAVE NO DUPLICATES

And both times I've given like...a Zigzagoon and a Bunnelby. Because I'm an asshole.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you guys know any artists open for commissions? The one I contacted can't until March :S


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm playing this game since last week and so far it's awesome. Between poke-amie, the clothes, the rematches in the castle, the berries, the ev, the grinding, you just can't get bored. I'm forced to work to buy my clothes :amazed . 
Now we only need the dating thing and we'll have pokemon, harvest moon and the sims in a single game 

The only thing I dislike is the cities' name (Neuvartault, Relifac-le-haut, the Chaydeuvre Castle, Cromlac'h... ) and even the name of some characters (professor Platane? Trovato?). Maybe it's the french translation


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

What does Amie actually do? I haven't bothered with it yet.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

It helps in-game. I have full affection with my Articuno and it survives hits it would faint from with one hp and avoids attacks more often at least.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

Evening everyone! I am about to start breeding some Eevees with 5 max IV:s, so would anyone like to have one when i am ready? :3


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Evening everyone! I am about to start breeding some Eevees with 5 max IV:s, so would anyone like to have one when i am ready? :3



I might be ready later today


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Evening everyone! I am about to start breeding some Eevees with 5 max IV:s, so would anyone like to have one when i am ready? :3



Uhh I'll definitely take one for Sylveon purposes!


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What does Amie actually do? I haven't bothered with it yet.



If you max out your Pokemon's affections in Amie:

> Boosted EXP after every battle.
> Chances of your Pokemon scoring critical hits goes way up.
> Your Pokemon's chances of dodging an attack increase.
> Your Pokemon may actually survive a move that would normally KO it. (My Charizard survived a Rock Slide because of Amie.)
> Your Pokemon can actually "shake off" any status aliment.
> If you want a Sylveon, you have to use Amie to max out an Eevee's affections and then level it until it learns a Fairy type move.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


>



I couldn't stop laughing for like 10 minutes when Alaude told me what he'd heard 



Alaude said:


> Can't say I didn't



 



Qzant said:


> Evening everyone! I am about to start breeding some Eevees with 5 max IV:s, so would anyone like to have one when i am ready? :3



Yeah, I'd like one =)


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I might be ready later today





Naruto said:


> Uhh I'll definitely take one for Sylveon purposes!



Going to make them 31/X/31/31/31/31 so that you can do everything you want expect flareon.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the nicest section I've ever modded.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Going to make them 31/X/31/31/31/31 so that you can do everything you want expect flareon.


Flareon discrimination 


Naruto said:


> This is the nicest section I've ever modded.



'Cause we're the very best, that no one ever waaaaaaaaaas.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What does Amie actually do? I haven't bothered with it yet.


Crit hits and Evasion are more likely, can cure their own status ailments, sometimes hang on with 1 HP after a hit that should've killed them (essentially a free Sturdy/Endure), and gain 20% more Exp per battle when maxed.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> 'Cause we're the very best, that no one ever waaaaaaaaaas.



Not to troll is our real test, not to flame them is our caaauuuuse.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh god Im so happy they changed the stat cap to 252 from 255.

Velocity Swarmy and Biscuits, add my 3DS FC ( in my sig)


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 26, 2013)

Somebody help me >_>

*My brother can't understand at all how I win each time we battle, and I really have no more power to explain it 100th of time without any effect.*​
We played 3 on 6 Triple Battle. I used the X/Y Trio:

Xerneas
Yveltal
Zygarde

He had Blaziken, Mewtwo, Lapras, Lucario, Xerneas and Charizard. After I casually beat him, he told me that I'm a cheater, and he believes that there is no player stronger than me in the whole game, why? Let me explain you, dear NFer:

EV Training. He said that he went through all of the Super Trainings with Mewtwo (EACH once ) and that I still beat him with no problems.

He's still deliberately arguing with me telling me that he wants to beat "every Super Training to maximum" with his Mewtwo, and that it is possible (Maxing EACH EV Stat on a single Pokemon). I TOLD him that he should train Attack and Speed with Mega Mewtwo X, but he still and still goes for every training bag and Super Training mini-game, instead of these two stats.

Jeez, how do I explain casuals the whole EV/IV and Nature thing, too troublesome.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Tell him he's dumb.














Just explain to him EVs are like money. You get a limited amount to spend, in this case 510. Since you have a limited amount, you should use them to make him a lot better at what he's already good at rather than trying to make him a little better at something he's bad at.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Does it matter when I evolve my Growlithe? Arcanine doesn't learn Flare Blitz.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Tell him he's dumb.



That's too obvious already, after he has been searching for "3DS Emulators" on YouTube and finding videos with botted thumbs ups and fake comments, then trying to download the emu without any antivirus.

First of all, there is not a single 3DS Emulator.
Second of all, that was so obvious, yet if it wasn't my warning, all the data would have been gone >_>

It's hard living each day like that ​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't believe you guys didn't finish the song.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> That's too obvious already, after he has been searching for "3DS Emulators" on YouTube and finding videos with botted thumbs ups and fake comments, then trying to download the emu without any antivirus.
> 
> First of all, there is not a single 3DS Emulator.
> Second of all, that was so obvious, yet if it wasn't my warning, all the data would have been gone >_>
> ...


You can try explaining it like modifying a car on a budget. If you've got $3000 to spend on upgrades on your car, are you gonna spend it all on one thing and make that one thing a lot better. Or is he going to divy up that money on a bunch of different upgrades that only make tiny changes in the car? For example, he could spend all that money on a nice paint job or he could get a shitty paint job, some used tires and some seat covers. The answer becomes obvious.

But he sounds like a real idiot.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Does it matter when I evolve my Growlithe? Arcanine doesn't learn Flare Blitz.



Evolve growlithe after it has learned Flare blitz (around lv 44), that?s the safest way  . Btw did you get close combat for it?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Does it matter when I evolve my Growlithe? Arcanine doesn't learn Flare Blitz.


You can probably get it Flare Blitz from the move relearner if you want to evolve him before he learns it.

I'd recommend going to the move relearner, saving, evolving, then seeing if you can get the move. That way, just in case he can't learn it, you don't lose out on the move.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Just explain to him EVs are like money. You get a limited amount to spend, in this case 510. Since you have a limited amount, you should use them to make him a lot better at what he's already good at rather than trying to make him a little better at something he's bad at.



This is nicely said. The problem is that EVs aren't the single problem in his gaming style:

He plays each Pokemon generation but can't understand the basic things:

+Natures
+Attacking-only moveset isn't any good at all
+EV/IVs
+Breeding (He only believes that Day-Care exists to level up your Pokemon)
+Legendaries aren't the strongest


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> This is nicely said. The problem is that EVs aren't the single problem in his gaming style:
> 
> He plays each Pokemon generation but can't understand the basic things:
> 
> ...


Well, if he's a casual player that's fine. Just let him keep thinking you're godly.

If he wants to get into competitive play, then yeah he's gonna need to learn that stuff. Put Bulbapedia/Smogon in front of him so he sees it's not just you saying these things, they're legit facts.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Evolve growlithe after it has learned Flare blitz (around lv 44), that?s the safest way  . Btw did you get close combat for it?



Yep he has CC


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Yep he has CC



Can you maybe gimme one baby with CC too, if you still have them because i remember in BW2 it took me like 2 hours to get CC to my growlithe...


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Uugh, St NightRazr, my 3DS currently can't connect to the internet right now. I'll have to try and get that trade going later. .___.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Gonna beat the game today.

I hate Victory Road though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Gonna beat the game today.
> 
> I hate Victory Road though.



I like it.

The music is reminiscent of SMB3 Airship Stages


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well, if he's a casual player that's fine. Just let him keep thinking you're godly.



It is indeed the best way. But it's hard to live each day with his terrible "jokes" and lack of knowledge when it comes to everything computer related. 

 It would be fine If he didn't work on my nerves only for the purpose of making me mad.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

*Qzant* my I also have an Eevee? Or are you out of spare ones?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone have a spare everstone lying around?


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Qzant* my I also have an Eevee? Or are you out of spare ones?



I am making them atm soooooooo yes you can have one


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

btw, for those that have my FC, what's my Poke-Field?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> I am making them atm soooooooo yes you can have one



Awesome, thanks


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, buying clothes will bankrupt you. Playing the Pokemon league multiple times with Amulet coin isn't enough to keep up with my clothes buying habit xDD



I assume your Pokemon are comfortably above Elite 4 level? If so, save up at least 100K, have a Pokemon with Protect or some non-offensive move. This Pokemon will be your lead. Give it or the 2nd slot Pokemon Amulet Coin and activate prize money power. Go to Restaurant Le Wow and choose double battles, have leads that you are confident can one-shot Lv.  63s. What you wanna do is finish the battles in the exact number of turns they recommend. It's  a lot easier than it sounds don't worry. Most importantly don't allow a Pokemon of yours to faint, and you have leeway of only being one turn off for one battle. In that case it wouldn't be perfect, but your return will still greatly exceed the cost. Rinse and repeat at your leisure until you have a sufficient number of balm mushrooms. A perfect run will get you 25 or 26 mushrooms which you can sell for a return of over 160000 not counting your prize money earnings for each battle. 

Not my idea, but I tried it and now I regularly have at least 200K.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Blaziken learned Flare Blitz yay


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Lmao, so I was busy with my addiction to wonder trading and someone sent me a weedle for my froufrou. Then I put the weedle back out and got a Goodra XD 
It also came with a quick claw 

With a Lax nature. Lol. It really does have poor defense (It has max defense IV's x-x and its still low)


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao, so I was busy with my addiction to wonder trading and someone sent me a weedle for my froufrou. Then I put the weedle back out and got a Goodra XD
> It also came with a quick claw



Someone might've clicked the wrong Pok?mon to trade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

^ Most likely ._. Ill put it up in the gts for them to find


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonder Trade is awesome around the first days the game got out, I got a Bidoof from Wonder Trade then put it to the next trade and got a Zygarde for it


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

So at 6:30 AM while driving to work an animal runs across the road in front of my car.

My first thought was "Holy shit was that a Skiddo!"


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

wth bioness


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Wonder Trade is awesome around the first days the game got out, I got a Bidoof from Wonder Trade then put it to the next trade and got a Zygarde for it



I just got a drapion for a Kakuna.

Lol instant I get pokebank Ill just release the filler people send over


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So at 6:30 AM while driving to work an animal runs across the road in front of my car.
> 
> My first thought was "Holy shit was that a Skiddo!"


 **


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Shit, I am really underleveled. These Victory Road wild pokemon are like 5 levels higher than me.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

How is it possible to be underleveled in this game?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't ever turn on Exp. Share. Don't grind.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah you never want to do that.

Hell even when I am 5-8 levels above them some of the opponents are still killing half my team.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I like having a harder time.

I've been underleveled the whole game and have had a lot of fun. I don't like OHKO'ing everything.

This might be the first time I don't beat the E4 on my first try. I look forward to it.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

So has anyone of you tried the new Global link yet?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

I was in the early to mid 50's by the time I made it out of Victory Road

I was gonna grind, but I wanted to see the E4 & ending so I just went for it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> So has anyone of you tried the new Global link yet?



Yep, stacking up Heart Scales


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

RAZR I HAVE INTERNET.

GET YOUR BUTT ONLINE SO WE CAN FINALLY TRADE.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yep, *stacking up Heart Scales*



What what what 

I gotta get in on that once my internet connection is back...


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yep, stacking up Heart Scales



 I have had enough of catching luvdiscs for the heart scales... ,so is it better overall than the former one? If so i may need to make an account for it


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yep, stacking up Heart Scales



What do you mean? 

Also, if you're ready now, I can trade you back your Marill for Togepi.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2013)

Glorious Arcanine


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> I have had enough of catching luvdiscs for the heart scales... ,so is it better overall than the former one? If so i may need to make an account for it


Well, buying Heart Scales costs Pokemiles which you could use to get other stuff.

Just get a Scatterbug (they have Compound Eyes), faint it, put it in the front of your party, then give one of your higher level Pokemon Thief. Fish for Luvdiscs in Ambrett and reel in the Heart Scales.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for Skrelp, Razr. Sorry it took so long. ;___;

[e]....Are your Pokemon in my Lapras' Amie thing?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, is it just me or do the girls have a greater variety of clothing?


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well, buying Heart Scales costs Pokemiles which you could use to get other stuff.
> 
> Just get a Scatterbug (they have Compound Eyes), faint it, put it in the front of your party, then give one of your higher level Pokemon Thief. Fish for Luvdiscs in Ambrett and reel in the Heart Scales.



Didn?t know about that :amazed gonna try that after my eevees are ready.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Best way to get heart scales is pokemiles. Just keep random trading, and or hatching eggs.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Also, is it just me or do the girls have a greater variety of clothing?



The answer to this is obvious.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Best way to get heart scales is pokemiles. Just keep random trading, and or hatching eggs.


I disagree. Having a Compound Eyes pokemon in front of your party increases the chance the Luvdisc you encounter will have a Heart Scale. Then Thief from a high enough level Pokemon will OHKO them and steal the Heart Scale in one go. It certainly takes less time than Wonder Trading to make up the points. And it's free. So, unless nothing else you can exchange the miles for interests you, Luvdisc is better imo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess, but as a breeder I have boxes full of Pokemon I don't need anyway.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

My Noivern and I became best buddies.

I was first in line at my Walmart to get Y and I beat it within a day


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well, buying Heart Scales costs Pokemiles which you could use to get other stuff.



Step 1: Catch a pokemon you already own.
Step 2: Wonder trade.
Step 3: Already own it? Bounce it back. New poke? Back to step 1.

Each time you wonder trade, you get poke miles. Game sync and shop for the items online, they cost half as much.

Personally I got myself 40 heart scales and that's probably all I will ever need.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *Step 1: Catch a pokemon you already own.*
> Step 2: Wonder trade.
> Step 3: Already own it? Bounce it back. New poke? Back to step 1.
> 
> ...


And right after here it immediately becomes slower than just Luvdisc'ing 

If I'm going to catch a Pokemon, I might as well just cut out the middle man and go for the Luvdisc. And the process of Wonder Trading (all the animations and loading) is slower than just OHKO'ing a Luvdisc and taking it's Heart Scale with Thief.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Step 1: Catch a pokemon you already own.
> Step 2: Wonder trade.
> Step 3: Already own it? Bounce it back. New poke? Back to step 1.
> 
> ...



I like you more everyday


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Thank you so much for Skrelp, Razr. Sorry it took so long. ;___;
> 
> [e]....Are your Pokemon in my Lapras' Amie thing?



Its fine XD

Yes they went in there


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> And right after here it immediately becomes slower than just Luvdisc'ing
> 
> If I'm going to catch a Pokemon, I might as well just cut out the middle man and go for the Luvdisc. And the process of Wonder Trading (all the animations and loading) is slower than just OHKO'ing a Luvdisc and taking it's Heart Scale with Thief.



Maybe, but wonder trading also got me all the starters and a few other things


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2013)

whores:

for those who have my FC registered, what's my Poke-field in the Friend Safari?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I like you more everyday



Not enough to add me apparently


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not enough to add me apparently



Oh no, you're not there yet.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Oh no, you're not there yet.



 **


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Just hack in the scales


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Beat the E4. 

It was one of the harder ones for me since I was 10 levels under all their Pokemon, but I beat it on my first try. Everyone was fun except for Diantha who I was extremely disappointed in. I OHKO'd all her pokemon besides Gardevoir. She was easier than any of the E4 for me which is really sad. Worst champion by _faaaaaaar_.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> **



Alright alright.

By the way awesome set I never played attention to her using a mega ring.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Worst champion by _faaaaaaar_.


She's hot, though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Someone thinks Diantha is hot?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Dafuq? What are my "friends" on the stage with me? This is a celebration for me becoming  Champion and saving the world. Those weak fucks best get out muh spotlight.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Beat the E4.
> 
> It was one of the harder ones for me since I was 10 levels under all their Pokemon, but I beat it on my first try. Everyone was fun except for Diantha who I was extremely disappointed in. I OHKO'd all her pokemon besides Gardevoir. She was easier than any of the E4 for me which is really sad. Worst champion by _faaaaaaar_.



 Yeah she was way too easy. But  I almost got sweeped when fighting the water E4 guy because his gyarados managed to use 3 dragon dances. Eventually i won because of my aegislash and his rocky helmet + 20 revives


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Someone thinks Diantha is hot?


She's got this Audrey Hepburn thing going on. 

I'd smash. 


**


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Yeah she was way too easy. But  I almost got sweeped when fighting the water E4 guy because his gyarados managed to use 3 dragon dances. Eventually i won because of my aegislash and his rocky helmet + 20 revives


That Gyarados was a bitch. Especially because the only Poke I had that knew any Electric moves was my Goodra. But my Aegislash took care of it eventually. While he kept on Dragon Dancing, I Swords Danced and then killed him with Shadow Sneak.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Dafuq? What are my "friends" on the stage with me? This is a celebration for me becoming  Champion and saving the world. Those weak fucks best get out muh spotlight.



To be honest Calem/Serena deserve the spotlight too.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> That Gyarados was a bitch. Especially because the only Poke I had that knew any Electric moves was my Goodra. But my Aegislash took care of it eventually. While he kept on Dragon Dancing, I Swords Danced and then killed him with Shadow Sneak.



I first tried to destroy it with my ampharos but with its speed stat i got annihilated by earthquake. Next i used my pidgeot and tried to get some damage with fly... well the gyarados endured fly and used dragon dance. After that the water boy healed gyarados, I used wing attack but it did shit so gyarados used dragon dance again. Now i thought that he would attack and outspeed me so i went for quick attack and got gyarados to about 50% health, but that bitch decided to use another dragon dance. Next i used another quick attack and got it to like 35%. My pidgeot died and i sent out my Aegislash, to spam protect so gyarados would run out of earthquakes. well aegislash and my other pokes started to die so i used revives until gyarados had ran out of EQ:s. Then i sent out my Aegislash, used shadow sneak and watched how gyarados attacked me with waterfall and got killed  because of my rocky helmet.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Swept Diantha's entire team with an 80s Mewtwo and 70s Lucario. 

Gardevoir suddenly ain't so special in the face of Poison Jab. 

(she's still hot though)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Caught Mewtwo and Zygarde. Zygarde was a bit of a pain to catch, luckily poison powder and a couple of Ultra balls were able to get the job done.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Caught Mewtwo and Zygarde. Zygarde was a bit of a pain to catch, luckily poison powder and a couple of Ultra balls were able to get the job done.


Zygarde didn't offer as much trouble as I expected. Earthquake hindered my operation more than anything. A few Dusk balls and he gave it up. Bigger than I'd imagined, though. 

I'm still trying to decide if I wanna go for a physical Mewtwo (for MegaMewtwo X), or a special Mewtwo with better IVs.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Beat the E4.
> 
> It was one of the harder ones for me since I was 10 levels under all their Pokemon, but I beat it on my first try. Everyone was fun except for Diantha who I was extremely disappointed in. I OHKO'd all her pokemon besides Gardevoir. She was easier than any of the E4 for me which is really sad. Worst champion by _faaaaaaar_.



Really? I thought this was probably the easiest E4 out of the entire game. Took out Diantha's entire team with just Sylveon. Ya I was pretty disappointed in how easy this game was in general.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anybody have Mawile in their Friend Safari?



Abanikochan said:


> Really? I thought this was probably the easiest E4 out of the entire game. Took out Diantha's entire team with just Sylveon. Ya I was pretty disappointed in how easy this game was in general.


What level were you?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

I One shotted every Pokemon Diantha had with my Mawile the first time I beat E4 well it was a bit over leveled though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I purposely under level my teams at the E4. This was definitely the toughest


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I was shitting myself with the Gyarados thinking it was gonna go Mega. I probably wouldn't have been able to beat it if it had.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I purposely under level my teams at the E4. This was definitely the toughest


Even tougher than the Kanto Elite? 

Because they were the standard for a long time.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone here has a good IV Poliwag or one of it's forms with swift swim/drizzle? Getting annoyed at only getting bad ones


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Just talked to the Judge in Kiloude. All the pokemon I used in my team have shit IVs and not a single one of them has a 31 stat or anything close


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> She's hot, though.



You know what you're talking about 

She'd be better if she ditched that handbag though... It just seems out of place for a Champion.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



Well that just looks creepy


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Qzant said:


> I first tried to destroy it with my ampharos but with its speed stat i got annihilated by earthquake. Next i used my pidgeot and tried to get some damage with fly... well the gyarados endured fly and used dragon dance. After that the water boy healed gyarados, I used wing attack but it did shit so gyarados used dragon dance again. Now i thought that he would attack and outspeed me so i went for quick attack and got gyarados to about 50% health, but that bitch decided to use another dragon dance. Next i used another quick attack and got it to like 35%. My pidgeot died and i sent out my Aegislash, to spam protect so gyarados would run out of earthquakes. well aegislash and my other pokes started to die so i used revives until gyarados had ran out of EQ:s. Then i sent out my Aegislash, used shadow sneak and watched how gyarados attacked me with waterfall and got killed  because of my rocky helmet.



You on now, Qzant?


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> She's hot, though.



Not as hot/gorgeous as Kali though.



Why does she have to be Gym fodder it's so unfair. ;___;


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You on now, Qzant?



I think he went to sleep probably since it's 2 am in here and he told me a while ago that he's going to sleep soon.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll catch him tomorrow, then.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> Does anybody have Mawile in their Friend Safari?
> 
> 
> What level were you?



My team was around 72 but my sylveon was 74 at the E4 then went up to 76 by the time I battled Diantha. I turned off Ex share the entire game cuz I thought leveling up was really easy in this game esp with Amie and lucky egg.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, who has added me to their Friend's List? So far I have Swarmy, Rzr and Naruto. Who else, so I can add them? 

(The adding friends method for the 3DS is so stupid why can't they just say I got an invite or something? ): )


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



How cute 

*goes back to messing about in the Battle Chateau*


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, can someone check and tell me what my Friend Safari is, if I even have one at this point? Haven't even gotten to the last gym yet, so I might not have one...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Okay, who has added me to their Friend's List? So far I have Swarmy, Rzr and Naruto. Who else, so I can add them?
> 
> (The adding friends method for the 3DS is so stupid why can't they just say I got an invite or something? ): )



Have you added me (5215-0299-8754)?

What's your FC?

Also, is there anyone else I've yet to add?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> My team was around 72 but my sylveon was 74 at the E4 then went up to 76 by the time I battled Diantha. I turned off Ex share the entire game cuz I thought leveling up was really easy in this game esp with Amie and lucky egg.


My team was 20 levels lower than yours, so the difference in difficulty we'd experience is quite wide.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Also, can someone check and tell me what my Friend Safari is, if I even have one at this point? Haven't even gotten to the last gym yet, so I might not have one...



Someone else has to check it for you, I'm not sure have I added you. What's your friend code


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, can someone I've friended tell me what my third Safari pokemon is now? IGN is Ares.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> She'd be better if she ditched that handbag though... It just seems out of place for a Champion.


Well, she _is_ also a big-deal movie star as well, so an expensive handbag isn't so odd for her.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Okay, who has added me to their Friend's List? So far I have Swarmy, Rzr and Naruto. Who else, so I can add them?
> 
> (The adding friends method for the 3DS is so stupid why can't they just say I got an invite or something? ): )



I added you now my FC is 5198-2498-4503.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Well, she _is_ also a big-deal movie star as well, so an expensive handbag isn't so odd for her.



Her dress is enough to get that across  

Also, Malva is hotter; figuratively and probably literally too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Serena is the hottest.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Serena is the hottest.


You know, I can't even dispute it, she is perhaps the baddest. 

Which makes me feel even worse when I beat her in a match.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Have you added me (5215-0299-8754)?
> 
> What's your FC?
> 
> Also, is there anyone else I've yet to add?



1822-0175-5623

Trainer name is Lacie. 

You and Alaude have both been added. (:


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 26, 2013)

Caught my first shiny of x and y! It's a delibird though


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

I have yet to see a shiny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruto added it. Now man. I am so tired but I want to play.. Damn you work!!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Just added:

Velocity
Swarmy
shinethedown
soulnova
RPG Maker
Rain's Angel
NearRyuzaki
Mlavingt2
Lortastic
HydroSpiral
hehey
Comatose
Eternity
ElementX
BlazingInferno
Bioness
Basilikos

my fc is 3969-4808-5514


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

> Adds Blunt
> "You are now friends with me!"

How clever. 

By the way, does anyone have an Absolite that they don't want, and are willing to give away? I know someone was offering it a while back, but I never heard anything. I can offer either Gengarite or Abomasite.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I read Abomasite as Obamasite


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> I read Abomasite as Obamasite



bama10char​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

^ If you talk to acquaintances multiple times you become friends^


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

All of my Adamant Dratinis have perfect Sp. Atk IVs


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> You know, I can't even dispute it, she is perhaps the baddest.
> 
> Which makes me feel even worse when I beat her in a match.



Oddly I dont  feel as bad beating Calem


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone who wants me to EV train their Pokemon it'll take less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a Breeding question.

I have a perfect female Deino and I'm trying to breed a perfect male Deino so that I can breed it with other dragon Pokemon to make them perfect too.

I gave the perfect Deino a Destiny Knot so it could pass down 5 of its IVs but all the children are only inheriting 2 perfect IVs. Do I just have shit luck or is that supposed to happen?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

It has the ability to transfer up to 5 IVs. Just keep at it. If you get a perfect deino extra can I have it?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Sure thing.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> I have a Breeding question.
> 
> I have a perfect female Deino and I'm trying to breed a perfect male Deino so that I can breed it with other dragon Pokemon to make them perfect too.
> 
> I gave the perfect Deino a Destiny Knot so it could pass down 5 of its IVs but all the children are only inheriting 2 perfect IVs. Do I just have shit luck or is that supposed to happen?



What are the IVs of the father?

And perfect as in 31 across the board? Congrats

Also, is there anyone available to help me evolve my Phantump?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What are the IVs of the father?
> 
> And perfect as in 31 across the board? Congrats


Father has "superior" IVs. Perfect HP and Sp. Atk. He's holding an Everstone to pass his nature down.

No, it's the one you gave me. It's just easier to say it's perfect since it is in everything but one stat.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

It seems you're just getting shitty luck then. Swap out the first male you get that's better than the current one to increase your odds.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Once I download the patch, I don't need to do anything else, right? I just downloaded it, I want to make sure it's actually in the game now, and there's nothing else I need to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought 20 rare candies but I can't fucking get them because Game Sync's server is always busy...I...really...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

No, you're good.

I need a Serena set

/Jealous of Naruto's


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> I read Abomasite as Obamasite



Mega Obama


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No, you're good.



Alright, thanks. (:

I want to change my set so bad, but I'm really attached to it...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

when the daycare lady tells me i have "energetic pokemon"

does that mean they fuck a lot lol?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope. It means they're like Erica.

 Thats not how eggs are made. Since they're more like mammal eggs without being you know. Eggs.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

It just recently occurred to me that certain Pokemon can learn some of their late lv techniques via the move re learner as an alternative. 

I know grinding is cake these days, but that is really fucking cool.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>


HAHAHAHA

I lol'd 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Even tougher than the Kanto Elite?
> 
> Because they were the standard for a long time.


I found this one solid tbh. Not too hard, or easy.

Indigo League is still Hard Mode.



Iron Man said:


> Serena is the hottest.



I would agree with you if it weren't for the female Kalos Rangers


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

When that one guy told me they were cradles and not eggs, I was like wat 

I'm only believing what Professor Elm told me


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It just recently occurred to me that certain Pokemon can learn some of their late lv techniques via the move re learner as an alternative.


Not to sound like a whiny bitch, but I really hope people pay attention to this. I've been saying it for awhile and it's really fucking useful.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh la laaa~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm glad I chose to pick orange hair. Not that common.

Seems Comatose, and I are the only ones who are taking about the fashion in this game.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It just recently occurred to me that certain Pokemon can learn some of their late lv techniques via the move re learner as an alternative.
> 
> I know grinding is cake these days, but that is really fucking cool.



I think it's because with flat rules you get pulled down to lvl 50, so in order to save time and effort you can just get to that level and then tutor the moves you need


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

The ladies get _all_ the cool stuff.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, although I am jealous only guys get the Pangoro hat.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I'm glad I chose to pick orange hair. Not that common.
> 
> Seems Comatose, and I are the only ones who are taking about the fashion in this game.



Because we're the _cool_ people. 

I just tried to go with something that fit me physically. Honey hair was really the closest thing. I've been tempted to use the black hair though, but then I'd want the pigtails and literally just go Black Rock Shooter the whole way.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Black hair looks a bit odd to me on the girl.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 26, 2013)

No one has Dittos in their friend Safari o_o


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm stickin' with the short hair since it's close to what I have and they don't have an option for a 'fro or 'locks. 

I might go with a lighter hair color since fuck it why not.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Black hair looks a bit odd to me on the girl.



For me, it comes down to the hair style and clothing choices. I've seen some girls with black hair who looked gorgeous with it because of the outfits they wore.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm stickin' with the short hair since it's close to what I have and they don't have an option for a 'fro or 'locks.
> 
> I might go with a lighter hair color since fuck it why not.



I was really itching to change my hair to either a ponytail or pigtails, but after unlocking them and trying them out, I kind of "tweaked" because I love long hair so I went back to it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> when the daycare lady tells me i have "energetic pokemon"
> 
> does that mean they fuck a lot lol?



i think it had to do with having same or close IV's


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking back I like Korrina.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> For me, it comes down to the hair style and clothing choices. I've seen some girls with black hair who looked gorgeous with it because of the outfits they wore.



I'm sure you're right. I just don't like it. Probably since I use more monochromatic outfits.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Looking back I like Korrina.



I like Korrina because she gave me a Lucario. He was totally digging me over her tho so even if she didn't, he probably would have ditched her anyway. 

Usually for me, anything dark is my style. Now and then I'll pick lighter stuff, but not often. And boots are a near must. I love boots so much.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

You're telling me. I always wear riding boots. 

I'd like pale pink ones though.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

X/Y trainer: Demoralizing rivals, takin' people's 'mons.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Well the stylist cocked it up and screwed my hair up.

So I put the 3DS away.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> You're telling me. I always wear riding boots.
> 
> I'd like pale pink ones though.



Lace boots are the best for me. <3 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> X/Y trainer: Demoralizing rivals, takin' people's 'mons.



We put Team Plasma to shame.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd feel bad if I demoralized Serena.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

I almost feel bad for Calem. But he should know better by now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Animu Serena wouldn't take no bullshit tho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

She rides that Rhyhorn straight into bitches with a _fierce_ attitude


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Honestly I didn't expect Calem to be all mopey at a lost, he seems like he'd be the .. I can't think of the term I want to use.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

And because I just now decided to use my phone for something other than calls, I have a Wi-Fi hotspot 

Finally adding everyone from this section @___@


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Honestly I didn't expect Calem to be all mopey at a lost, he seems like he'd be the .. I can't think of the term I want to use.



The kind to take it in stride?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

I just visited the stylist for the first time since completing the main story, she's totally gushing over having the Champion in her salon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Speaking of Anime Serena I like her, don't know why everyone is comparing her to Dawn though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The kind to take it in stride?



Yeah, shrug it off. And be like next time I'll win.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually like her more than the canon counterpart.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I just visited the stylist for the first time since completing the main story, she's totally gushing over having the Champion in her salon.



I swear she has a crush on me. The way she was behaving after I got stylish enough to unlock the two haircuts...

I mean, she's cute and all, but is not my type at all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2013)

For my trainer, I just settled with orange. Originally I thought twin tails was already unlocked so I immediately went to the barbers. When I realized I had to unlock it, the color didn't really matter so I just chose "surprise me". 

Tried switching to black but I was just too used to orange. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> It just recently occurred to me that certain Pokemon can learn some of their late lv techniques via the move re learner as an alternative.
> 
> I know grinding is cake these days, but that is really fucking cool.



Noticed that on my Clawitzer, and I thought that was pretty nifty. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> The ladies get _all_ the cool stuff.



They do. I went with a female trainer solely for the twin tails but now I'm rocking some classy stuff. 

though I do kinda wish females had access to hoodies and zipped jackets


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I swear she has a crush on me. The way she was behaving after I got stylish enough to unlock the two haircuts...
> 
> I mean, she's cute and all, but is not my type at all.


She was all shook when I walked in, she had to regain her composure after seeing me. 

I'd get at it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Meanwhile the androgynous people keep chasing me around ;_;


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Well keep in mind there are 3 canon in Pokemon.

Although I can't day really. Never interacted with Game canon Serena.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> She was all shook when I walked in, she had to regain her composure after seeing me.
> 
> I'd get at it.



I'm not shallow like that. 



St NightRazr said:


> Meanwhile the androgynous people keep chasing me around ;_;



Androngynous people are cute too. :<


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Although I can't day really. Never interacted with Game canon Serena.



She's pretty chill and mature.

But...I like a bit more fire alongside that kind of thing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I see. Fiery? Like Misty, or Iris.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm not shallow like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Androngynous people are cute too. :<



I was about to say something snippy about them being your type.


Swimmer's get no love.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I see. Fiery? Like Misty, or Iris.



No I think he just likes the ones that smolder from the inside.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Man I'll never forgive Nintendo for not giving us a anime version of Hilda, or Rosa.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I was about to say something snippy about them being your type.



In all honesty, I don't really have a "type" per say. I just...like whoever I like?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I see. Fiery? Like Misty, or Iris.





St NightRazr said:


> No I think he just likes the ones that smolder from the inside.


Passionate es besto 

And Dawn was the best before Serena to me. As far as the anime goes anyway.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree. Dawn was the last companion I liked. One thing always bugged me. 

Misty, Brock, Cilan, and Clemont are so irresponsible.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm not shallow like that.


Hey now, I'm totally down to getting to know her first.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Man I'll never forgive Nintendo for not giving us a anime version of Hilda, or Rosa.



They animated rosa.

Blame The Pokemon Company


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you think there will be DLC?

Also what do you think the Item you get from the back packer is about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

No payed DLC, gamefreak has surprises in store


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They animated rosa.
> 
> Blame The Pokemon Company



Only as a trailer.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

I want my Mega Volcarona!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

So on Smogon I keep reading comments like "wait for Christmas" or "wait until December 27", what is important about those dates? Is that when Nintendo will fully release information on the games?


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Hey now, I'm totally down to getting to know her first.



Up to end of the first date. :<


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So on Smogon I keep reading comments like "wait for Christmas" or "wait until December 27", what is important about those dates? Is that when Nintendo will fully release information on the games?



That's when we get the Transporter, and all of the other Pokemon become fully available.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So on Smogon I keep reading comments like "wait for Christmas" or "wait until December 27", what is important about those dates? Is that when Nintendo will fully release information on the games?


PokeBank to send Pokemon from Black & White / Black 2 & White 2.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So on Smogon I keep reading comments like "wait for Christmas" or "wait until December 27", what is important about those dates? Is that when Nintendo will fully release information on the games?



The opening of Pokebank, I think?

[e] The two above me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Doing this on Christmas




And the one in pink


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Doing this on Christmas



Imagine if all you got were Magikarp.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Doing this on Christmas



Omg an entire team of Furfrous and Honedges....


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Up to end of the first date. :<


 

What's that supposed to mean? 



St NightRazr said:


> Doing this on Christmas
> 
> And the one in pink


Mah man.  

Yeah, the one in pink is definitely doin' it right.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Yvonne would play with her flopping harem all day erry'day Lace.

Forced into the cheer leading life. Such a shame


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Omg an entire team of Furfrous and Honedges....



Honedge turns into one of the best Pokemon from gen 6


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

The breeder is the best "normal" trainer. And just look at her title


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> No one has Dittos in their friend Safari o_o



Oddly enough, I do....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2013)

what if you get all bunnelby


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)

That blonde looks vaguely similar to Bianca

Or I'm seeing things


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Female Veteran is pretty dope, too. 

Dem experienced womens


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 26, 2013)

You're crazy bro


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Omg an entire team of Furfrous and Honedges....



Sounds like a sharingan tank team. 




...........................


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And the one in pink



Forget Blossom. _Kali_. Kalikalikali. <3



The Ninth Doctor said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



You know what that means.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

That Espurr is damn scary


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Female Veteran is pretty dope, too.
> 
> Dem experienced womens



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA9mBiXXsh8[/youtube]

Swimmers man.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Watching episode 3 I wish she never put a hat on.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2013)

I like the one with the crazy look in her eye.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

You like all things yellow ^


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> You know what that means.


I'm wounded at the implication! We'd still be friends, even after the fact. 

But a Champion trainer stays on the road, can't be tied down. I can always pop into town on my Yveltal, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Keep your plunger in your pants Mario


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Keep your plunger in your pants Mario


A Pokemon thread, the wide array of Pokemon-related euphemisms available... and you go to a Mario reference? 

/disappointed


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Question: Is there any way to get a Larvesta or Volcarona with Giga Drain this gen?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking for a set, and came across XY Hentai.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I could go in depth while the Mario reference is actually fitting, due to his prolonged abuse of animals, his overtly promiscuous behavior, his egotistical prognosis and his general anti social personality disorder manifesting repeatedly over the course of his adult hood.

Also because of your hair. Bloodied like a krip.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Looking for a set, and came across XY Hentai.


You went on a Booru didnt you. 

Dont go on booru's. Or search engines.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Danbooru where do I search then?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Japanese Pixiv 

IF you're using a booru you'll end up on places like Zerochan or Sankak or what not.
Even Safebooru is full of pantsu.

Or search the search engines.

With MetaCrawler.

Let it sort through the raff in deviant art for you


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm wounded at the implication! We'd still be friends, even after the fact.
> 
> But a Champion trainer stays on the road, can't be tied down. I can always pop into town on my Yveltal, though.



I know this is the Pokemon forum, but I'm having massive Jack Atlus flashbacks right now. 

And what if she loved you? What if she _loved_ you? You broke her heart, you jerk!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Whats that?

Did someone say Atlus?

I love me some Atlus


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2013)

Absol.

Absol! You're not supposed to be this cute!

Absol staaaaaaaahp.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I know this is the Pokemon forum, but I'm having massive Jack Atlus flashbacks right now.
> 
> And what if she loved you? What if she _loved_ you? You broke her heart, you jerk!


I'm being painted with a cruel and unfair brush! 

It'd be like dating a musician: Always on the road, but always returns to her.


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Did someone say Atlus?
> 
> I love me some Atlus



I meant this guy:





The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm being painted with a cruel and unfair brush!
> 
> It'd be like dating a musician: Always on the road, but always returns to her.



As long as you pay the child support I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh the heart of the cards runs deep within.

My kind of duelist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2013)

So about the post game stuff being non-existent... I think most reviewers were right about this one. Even the Elite Four don't have proper rematches.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm being painted with a cruel and unfair brush!
> 
> It'd be like dating a musician: Always on the road, but always returns to her.



[YOUTUBE]ltOR2VzDZFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> As long as you pay the child support I guess.


So long as I got Mewtwo and Amulet Coin, I'm never broke. 

Also, I'm am digging the honey-colored hairdo. I wish I'd tried this before.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> So about the post game stuff being non-existent... I think most reviewers were right about this one. Even the Elite Four don't have proper rematches.



future patches, prolly.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

I hope future patches offer a pea coat and scarf to go with my fedora why don't I have them already this is so unfairrrrrrr


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

As if the Goodra crisis wasn't bad enough...

I just found some goddamned beautiful art of Aurorus, and now I badly want to switch my Lapras back for my Amaura.

...But I'm really attached to my Lapras, everyone's around level 50, and my Amaura is sitting at level 34.

Just awful. :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> future patches, prolly.



Go to the Chateau


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I hope future patches offer a pea coat and scarf to go with my fedora why don't I have them already this is so unfairrrrrrr



Meanwhile...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2013)

A weird question to ask probably, but do you guys tip in this game? For restaurants, songs, and the like. 

I do, but only because I'll feel bad if I don't (only refused to tip twice, and that was at my first visit to the Chateau). At the same time, I'm a cheap-ass, so I only tip the minimum.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

I like to try and tip at least $500 unless I'm lower on cash than normal


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Meanwhile...


I'd kill for a decent vest for the male. 

My jealousy is over 9000. 



Mist Puppet said:


> A weird question to ask probably, but do you guys tip in this game? For restaurants, songs, and the like.
> 
> I do, but only because I'll feel bad if I don't (only refused to tip twice, and that was at my first visit to the Chateau). At the same time, I'm a cheap-ass, so I only tip the minimum.


I tip all the time now, for the maximum. Like you I've failed to tip maybe twice, until I heard a rumor that tipping increases the odds of shiny encounters. 

I've still yet to encounter a shiny so I doubt that's true, but I tip big anyways.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, guys are definitely lacking. I'd like to see more classy stuff on par with the pants suits, and uniforms girls get.


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> A weird question to ask probably, but do you guys tip in this game? For restaurants, songs, and the like.
> 
> I do, but only because I'll feel bad if I don't (only refused to tip twice, and that was at my first visit to the Chateau). At the same time, I'm a cheap-ass, so I only tip the minimum.



I tip. What annoys me is that the cursor is always pointing to "No," and I've hit that on accident more than once. And I feel bad about it. 

I usually tip either 500 or 1,000, never the minimum.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Yeah, guys are definitely lacking. I'd like to see more classy stuff on par with the pants suits, and uniforms girls get.



I want more popped collars and badass longcoats


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Classy is the way to go.


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2013)

Beat the game with only Bidoofs :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish I could trans this myself.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Meanwhile...



Them thighs


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 27, 2013)

She's pretty fit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Stop checking her out!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>


Good thing I just woke up. So I have plenty of time to regain my composure before going back to sleep.



BiNexus said:


> Her dress is enough to get that across
> 
> Also, Malva is hotter; figuratively and probably literally too


More of a fan of Drasna's MILFness, myself. 


Also, fuck you guys for going through 9 pages while I was asleep. I ain't reading all that shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Drasna's chill.

Unlike Malva.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Figure I may as well post this once, too. 



After seeing all the male and female clothes, the only male ones I like are from the Lumiose store. But I like pretty much all the female choices. I call sexism, man.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Although that picture I posted shows how believable the character designs have gotten. The female anotomy makes sense now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2013)

got to AZ's backstory



i didn't ask for this


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

AZ can't be human.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

A*z*, *Z*ygarde. What if the ancient Pok?mon that was used wasn't Xerneas, or Yvetal, but Zygarde?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Although that picture I posted shows how believable the character designs have gotten. The female anotomy makes sense now.


And I *am* a fan of the female anatomy.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> And I *am* a fan of the female anatomy.



Both a fan, and envious of it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

I personally enjoy my male anatomy. Mostly playing with my wee-wee.

While on the subject, I really love all of the women NPCs in this game.  Even the Hex Maniac.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> While on the subject, I really love all of the women NPCs in this game.  Even the Hex Maniac.



Hex Maniac and Lass are top tier NPCs


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

All 4 Furisode girls are my waifus.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 27, 2013)

Should I go with X or Y? Or maybe wait for Z( if it comes out)? What do you guys think?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Worst NPCs are the fairy tail girls. Bitches be creepy as fuck.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

@ Alchemist, if you feel you can actually wait 2ish years for Z, go right ahead. I personally couldn't. 


Hell yeah


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

*Breaking news:* PKX, The new Pokemon format for Gen VI has been found. Hackers can import custom Pokemon somehow into their game, already.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

Links oh god give me the links


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Well that fucking sucks.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

There goes the fun 
Or maybe it will get even better. The Sixth Great Pokemon War declared by Hackatsuki is about to begin. ​


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

How can anything get better as a result?

The GTS was actually almost usable because dumbshits couldn't flood it with their shiny hacked pokemon. All legitimacy goes out the window if hackers can import.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

This should not be this hot.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Hell yeah




Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2013)

My Dragonite who had used Dragon Dance twice was slower than Mamoswine.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

saikyou said:


> My Dragonite who had used Dragon Dance twice was slower than Mamoswine.


You should get a better Dragonite.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm going to conplete the Central Kalos Pokedex today :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Finding an Yveltal that doesn't suck is proving to be harder than the last time.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> You should get a better Dragonite.



...........


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2013)

I didn't remember winter time started last night, so now I have an extra hour to play Pok?mon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

"You see that guy over there? He's been going back and forth for a couple of days. I wonder if he's okay."


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I didn't remember winter time started last night, so now I have an extra hour to play Pok?mon.



Indeed, dat time change is amazing


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> "You see that guy over there? He's been going back and forth for a couple of days. I wonder if he's okay."



I was there yesterday, I smirked pretty wide when I saw that too.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

So the GTS is already crawling with stupid bullshit.

A thousand little fuckers love showing off their stupid pokemon so they clog up the global trade station with an impossible trade. I don't mind so much the people asking for pokemon that aren't available because come January that problem will go away, but I do mind that the GTS apparently still allows for impossible combinations such as asking for a level 10 Charizard.

These people are the scum of the earth. They fucking *ruin *what could be a great feature. And nintendo is to blame too, I mean jesus - how hard is it to disallow impossible trades? Run a god damn check on your search parameters. Dittos are genderless, don't let people ask for "male" dittos. Most pokemon can't be on their evolved forms at level 1, so don't let people ask for level 1 Dragonite. God.

They COULD patch this if they wanted to, but will they? :/


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So the GTS is already crawling with stupid bullshit.
> 
> A thousand little fuckers love showing off their stupid pokemon so they clog up the global trade station with an impossible trade. I don't mind so much the people asking for pokemon that aren't available because come January that problem will go away, but I do mind that the GTS apparently still allows for impossible combinations such as asking for a level 10 Charizard.
> 
> ...



You are NOT the only one rageing at this bullshit. I hated so much in BW2 with those kids wanting lv 1-9 Zekroms and Reshirams


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 27, 2013)

You are so damn right. The Pokemon people ask for there, are just impossible to have.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 27, 2013)

All I wanted was a Ditto, and they ask for a Volcanion. Whatever that is...


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Ahhh Thanks to Alaudes Fennekin my eevees are starting to be ready


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

I shit you not:

On the first day of the game, all I wanted was a Weedle.

People asked for: Mew, Mewto, Xerneas, Yveltal, Jirachi, Suicune, etc, etc, etc...

Thankfully when I dropped a Caterpie and came back the next day a generous japanese player gave me a Weedle.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2013)

Someone wanted Mew for Honedge.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 27, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> All I wanted was a Ditto, and they ask for a Volcanion. Whatever that is...



This post made me giggle


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Man, I somehow managed to overpower myself even more this time... I'm in the forest area, looking for the Ice gym leader. Delphox and Florges are 71, everyone else is 70... Before, my Lucario was 72ish by the time I beat E4... I still have the Ice gym and Victory Road to go through...

Also, I can safely say that I love Gogoat, Tyrantrum and Florges. Even though Florges' only moves worth something atm are Moonblast and Magical Leaf, I really like battling with her. Gogoat and Ty are just all-around badass. I love 'em.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Now that  I have 2 Poliwags that have 5 IV's on day care I can breed Modest Swift Swim Poliwags with 5 IV's if anyone wants. Can't guarantee what stats will the IV's be but I'll try and get as many as possible.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 27, 2013)

So one thing I never understood about the shitty state of the GTS. If the people with hacked pokemon can hack pokemon... why do they bother with the GTS at all? They can just hack what they want.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> So one thing I never understood about the shitty state of the GTS. If the people with hacked pokemon can hack pokemon... why do they bother with the GTS at all? They can just hack what they want.


I dunno, 'cause they're dicks?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

So the first person I requested to do a commission for said she can't do it until March.

THe second person replied to my first message on the request, didn't reply for a day towards the Pokemon I want in the team commission.

>_<


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2013)

I just finished EV-training my baby


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Nintendo should really only allow people to set the level they want the Pokemon to possible levels, that's just annoying. And why do people even want those Pokemon at that level when it's not possible to get them...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

Alaude said:


> And why do people even want those Pokemon at that level when it's not possible to get them...



Because you can't get them.

99% of the GTS is people going "LOOK AT ME I HAVE A LEGENDARY".


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2013)

Alude, I have a small window of time now where I can trade, before I have to go. Can you trade now?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Because you can't get them.
> 
> 99% of the GTS is people going "LOOK AT ME I HAVE A LEGENDARY".


I don't mind it in Legendary Pokemon that much but it's even more annoying when you are just trying to get a basic Pokemon from GTS and everything they want is lvl 1-9 Legendary Pokemon  like in BW2


Eternity said:


> Alude, I have a small window of time now where I can trade, before I have to go. Can you trade now?



Yeah I think I can, let me just go online :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Because you can't get them.
> 
> 99% of the GTS is people going "LOOK AT ME I HAVE A LEGENDARY".


As far as being an achievement goes, that's on the same level as having a starter....


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

The first thing I'm going to do when the pokebank comes online is steal all the Xerneas/Yveltal on the GTS asking for shit like Koffing and Feebas.

I'm certain I can catch a few before they take them off the GTS.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

There isn't even a point in getting super low-leveled pokemon anyway anymore, you can reset their EVs at any time now.

And it's Sunday? What the fuck? I thought it was Saturday.... How the hell did I lose 24 hours?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So the GTS is already crawling with stupid bullshit.
> 
> A thousand little fuckers love showing off their stupid pokemon so they clog up the global trade station with an impossible trade. I don't mind so much the people asking for pokemon that aren't available because come January that problem will go away, but I do mind that the GTS apparently still allows for impossible combinations such as asking for a level 10 Charizard.
> 
> ...



You want to know how to really piss them off? Use the cheats/PokeGen to generate the impossible Pokemon they want and then use that to take the Pokemon they're so proud of. That'll show em.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

I just wish there was an email address I could use to contact GameFreak. They have the power to patch this on the 3ds.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

I wouldn't be too worried about Pokecheck. I imagine Nintendo/GF is already on the move to having them shut down. For fuck's sake, they fined legit retailers of their game. They can obliterate Pokecheck if they want.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about Pokecheck. I imagine Nintendo/GF is already on the move to having them shut down. For fuck's sake, they fined legit retailers of their game. They can obliterate Pokecheck if they want.



I like Pokecheck. It lets me check my pokemon's legality


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

I like it too because it reveals everything about the game: base stats, encounter percentages, etc. And I'm not ashamed to admit I use gen'd pokemon - I really don't like having to stare at my 3ds for 100 hours trying to get one shiny. That said, I would never use a hacked pokemon in multiplayer or offer one up for trade. That's a dick move.

I have however taken a liking to breeding my own pokemon for IVs, Natures, and abilities. So I'll definitely continue on doing that.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> There isn't even a point in getting super low-leveled pokemon anyway anymore, you can reset their EVs at any time now.
> 
> And it's Sunday? What the fuck? I thought it was Saturday.... How the hell did I lose 24 hours?


That required a special training bag from ST, right?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes. A plain white Reset Bag.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish there was Sleep and Evasion clause present at the in-game facilities. Really tired of my opponents having 99% accuracy Hypnosis on Gengar and totally wrecking me. Or a double teaming Yanmega that is also getting Speed Boosts. 

In other news, Arcanine and Ninetails, which I've run into a few times, look amazing


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I wish there was Sleep and Evasion clause present at the in-game facilities. Really tired of my opponents having 99% accuracy Hypnosis on Gengar and totally wrecking me. Or a double teaming Yanmega that is also getting Speed Boosts.
> 
> In other news, Arcanine and Ninetails, which I've run into a few times, look amazing


I know that shit 

Every time I get confusion status, my pokemon hurt themselves every single time. But whenever I inflict confusion status on an opponent, they never hurt themselves. Some bullshit right there.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Got to 33 consecutive wins in the Super Single Battles in Battle Maison and lost. Reason? Hydreigon missed with Draco Meteor.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> I know that shit
> 
> Every time I get confusion status, my pokemon hurt themselves every single time. But whenever I inflict confusion status on an opponent, they never hurt themselves. Some bullshit right there.


It's why I overpower myself and burst through with brute strength in game. Anything else I try to do backfires and bites me in the ass.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone have a brave ditto or Honedge I could borrow?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Anyone have a brave ditto or Honedge I could borrow?



I've got Brave Honedges to spare; you can just have it. Do you want male or female?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I've got Brave Honedges to spare; you can just have it. Do you want male or female?



Male would be great.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Gonna go trade 4 boxes of Poliwags in Wonder Trade 

Maybe I'll get something good.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 27, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Gonna go trade 4 boxes of Poliwags in Wonder Trade
> 
> Maybe I'll get something good.



Last time I went on a Wonder Trade binge I got a Simipour, Bunnelby, a Japanese Smeargle, a Spanish Pancham, a Japanese Flab?b?, a Trapinch and a Spanish Goomy.

I'm tempted to try to breed a shiny Goomy. 

But if I did that, I'd get distracted from what I'm meant to be doing. I need to get this Smeargle to learn Close Combat and Morning Sun so I can breed it with a Growlithe and pass on both egg moves.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Gonna go trade 4 boxes of Poliwags in Wonder Trade
> 
> Maybe I'll get something good.


 
I got to trade my one and half boxes of 3-4 IV scythers away too  
I am gonna get so much pokemiles


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Anybody interested in a link battle? I tried the 3v3 random match option in Battle Spot, but it's no fun


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Go to the Chateau



I've been a Duke since the 20th.

What have you been up to?


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone knows how many pokemiles you get from one wonder trade?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

I like PokeCheck but their staff is a bunch of hard ass dull people.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Anyone knows how many pokemiles you get from one wonder trade?


Depends where the person you're trading with is from.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

I've added everyone, but I still haven't gotten what I want from the Safaris 

Well, not entirely anyway. I've got quite a few that I wanted...But some of them yield the same Pokemon as others...

Might just go on GTS for the last few. There's a-lot of shit to trudge through, but putting up a decent offer has always gotten me something good in return.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I've added everyone, but I still haven't gotten what I want from the Safaris
> 
> Some of them yield the same Pokemon as others...
> 
> Might just go on GTS. There's a-lot of shit to trudge through, but putting up a decent offer has always gotten me something good in return.



Want to add me? I have safari with mankeys, panchams and tyrogues


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I've been a Duke since the 20th.
> 
> What have you been up to?



You clearly didnt find the ghosts


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

Since I keep getting bored as hell breeding these Chespins, each 5 eggs I hatch, I wonder trade a box.

I'm already done all my boxes for getting this Shiny Chespin

German + Poke from your own country works right? With Everstone and Destiny Knot held?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

Qzant said:


> Want to add me? I have safari with mankeys, panchams and tyrogues



I've already got them, but it couldn't hurt to add you anyway 

You might find use in mine. Though I don't know what's in it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You clearly didnt find the ghosts



Yea, that means nothing to me.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I've already got them, but it couldn't hurt to add you anyway
> 
> You might find use in mine. Though I don't know what's in it



3DS FC 2234-7392-8826 IGN Kamon. What?s yours?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2013)

Apparently my safari has eevees  Right now Im fossil hunting in glittering cave (almost have 20 fossils now @_@) and gonna try the shiny fishing streak method...has anyone tried it and successfully fished shinies yet?


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I've already got them, but it couldn't hurt to add you anyway
> 
> You might find use in mine. Though I don't know what's in it



Thank you eyes for not seeing the friend code....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yea, that means nothing to me.



Its because you're not a High Count Grand Duke.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

Qzant added


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 27, 2013)

So I beat the game again. Ended with 1,4m Pokedollars next to my name.

Spent 40 more hours on this. I could've used this time to learn about IVs and breeding them, or learning more on breeding in general. Fuck, I could've used the time to study. But, nope... had to beat the game again... Fuck...


Question: are mushrooms used for something? I've read that they had a purpose before, but nothing about now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

They sell for a good amount of money.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Question: are mushrooms used for something? I've read that they had a purpose before, but nothing about now.



Aside from a few games where they had the same use as Heart scales (due to Luvdisc not being available) all they are now used for is a small profit.



Had anyone started breeding egg moves? I want to know if Raichu or Azumarill learn anything new. (Specifically Focus Punch for Azumarill, but nothing Azumarill breeds with so far learns it - and it'll be December when I can check more easily...)


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> So I beat the game again. Ended with 1,4m Pokedollars next to my name.
> 
> Spent 40 more hours on this. I could've used this time to learn about IVs and breeding them, or learning more on breeding in general. Fuck, I could've used the time to study. But, nope... had to beat the game again... Fuck...
> 
> ...



You sell them to make more poke-monies .

Similarly, I too started the whole IV breeding thing and manage to get myself 5 perfect iv pichus and gastly's right now trying my luck with froakies with protean but ga-damn! If it isn't difficult to get a female with protean with at least 3-4 perfect ivs (Already managed 2 males with 5 one with and without protean). Alas I'm beginning to now feel the burden that is becoming a breeder .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a hasty protean froakie that's male


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I have a hasty protean froakie that's male



If you had several female froakies with protean that would make my day. Sadly the breeding goes on..


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a shitton of omanytes, kabutos, and crandios, anyone want one?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd like one^


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> I have a shitton of omanytes, kabutos, and crandios, anyone want one?



I would love to have Omanyte but I can't trade now, at best I could trade tomorrow...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2013)

I need a ditto safari.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Qzant added



Added you too  i will check tomorrow what goodies it has to offer  I just shut my 3DS and then i remembered that i hadn?t saved  goodbye 4IV hidden ability eevees


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I was hoping to get some more FC for the Friend Safari.  Could anyone PM me theirs?  Mine is: 3222-5565-3085.  Thank you.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Hey guys, I was hoping to get some more FC for the Friend Safari.  Could anyone PM me theirs?  Mine is: 3222-5565-3085.  Thank you.





Naruto said:


> There's a broader contact information sticky one level above but this will make it easy to keep track of current x&y players. Will unstick this thread after a week or so.
> 
> Post your info, everyone. Lets add each other. Please don't use this topic for discussion so we can keep better track of these codes as they get added.
> 
> ...



Add from that list and then post yours in to the thread


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2013)

St. I have you added if you still want one. Alaude I can wait for tomorrow ! I have an extra 6 or so for each.
The rest I've been wonder trading and I'm getting all zigzagoons 
Crimson I'll add you


----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> St. I have you added if you still want one. Alaude I can wait for tomorrow ! I have an extra 6 or so for each.
> The rest I've been wonder trading and I'm getting all zigzagoons
> Crimson I'll add you



Awesome, I'll tell you tomorrow when I can trade 

And thanks :33


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

I finally have my wireless set (I have a desktop so I didn't need till now) so now I just have to start the damn game


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 27, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> St. I have you added if you still want one. Alaude I can wait for tomorrow ! I have an extra 6 or so for each.
> The rest I've been wonder trading and I'm getting all zigzagoons
> Crimson I'll add you



Awesome, thanks!

Does anyone have a female Bulbasaur with the Chlorophyll ability?  Even a male would work, but a female is preferable.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 27, 2013)

>been breeding timid magician Fennekins trying to get a perfect female
>for two days straight

i got a male and i'm using him to breed more... BUT I EITHER MISS THE ABILITY OR THE SP. ATT IV

at least the mechanics are much easier this time but goddamnit


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally bought the Blastoise Stone!

My baby has come so far 

I need a fucking moment 


​


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where the game saves it's data?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Xerneas discussion thread.

Sherlock series 3 air date confirmed for the US



> MOD EDIT: NO MORE DEBATE ABOUT BANNING THIS IN UBERS! ALL POSTS RELATED TO THIS WILL GET DELETED!​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I got 10 streetpasses today


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I got 10 streetpasses today



I've gotten 1, EVER!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2013)

Xerneas can learn Close Combat _and_ Outrage???? 

*EDIT:* Just checked out the rest

I love this guy's movepool


----------



## Velocity (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Xerneas discussion thread.



...speaking of Xerneas, I was pretty bummed mine has a neutral nature. Then I saw its IVs. All three of its defensive stats are maxed out and the offensive ones are definitely somewhere between 19 and 29 according to that guy in Kiloude City.

I'm EV training my Mewtwo at the moment, though. I figured I might as well since it has a Lonely nature and maxed IVs in HP, Attack and Special Attack.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I've gotten 1, EVER!



Take your 3DS outside country bumpkin.

Shit I live in a place that makes the boonies out in Australia quiver in their knickers. And I got 10.


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

So I ended up putting my Amaura back on my team. Got him maxed in Amie, currently at level 37...out of 54. 



Pesky Bug said:


> All 4 Furisode girls are my waifus.



Hell no. Kali's mine.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

The best thing about watching Meta battles is seeing people who lose fair and square accuse their opponents of cheating just because they lost


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Xerneas discussion thread.
> 
> Sherlock series 3 air date confirmed for the US



How did people even get good natured HO-oh's last gen?

You could only get Regenerator Ho-Oh from the PokeRadar

Also if Xerneas isnt banned then Sand Veil needs to be unbanned pronto. after all Sandstorm got nerfed to only lasting 5 turns

Lol so many abilities and items to mess with I <3 gamefreak


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone have Tyranitarite?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

What was the method of softresseting for the legendary faster again?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

Kill it -> Save -> Catch it -> Check stats in Lysandre Battle -> SR


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

The key to getting streetpasses is to take it with you into retail stores. Targets and Walmarts usually have a 3DS kiosk that you can streetpass at the minimum in addition to the throng of humanity.

I usually get 5-10 minimum when I got out for a day. At D23 I got 60 streetpasses .


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

What does one do with streetpasses?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

I need to get these shiny pokes by breeding

Tyrunt
Larvesta
Charmander
Chespin
Froakie
Fennekin

I WILL NOT STOP UNTIL I DO SO.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck yeah. After 80+ froakies I think I finally bred a female with protean and 4 perfect ivs. Can now pair it up with my five perfect iv male and breed some good stock.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I need to get these shiny pokes by breeding
> 
> Tyrunt
> Larvesta
> ...





"I still will not stop!"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmm. 

Just bred another 4iv female protean froakie. 

Anyone want it?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Just bred another 4iv female protean froakie.
> 
> Anyone want it?



Modest, right?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Modest, right?



Yeah.

If you want a different nature, just give it the destiny knot and have a timid mon hold the everstone. The hidden ability and the IVs are what you need.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Kill it -> Save -> Catch it -> Check stats in Lysandre Battle -> SR



Kill it?

So how do I check the streetpass in the game so the green light goes away?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah.
> 
> If you want a different nature, just give it the destiny knot and have a timid mon hold the everstone. The hidden ability and the IVs are what you need.



Which stats are 31?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kill it?
> 
> So how do I check the streetpass in the game so the green light goes away?


Yup. After you kill it another will appear right in front of you, but you won't have to go through the cut scene over and over.

I don't even know what streetpass is.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Which stats are 31?



Attack, Defense, Special Attack, Speed. But I forgot that I promised St. Razr the first one .

If you want I can breed you one later in the night though.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

What method are you guys using to level up your bred Pokemon? When I'm finished breeding my Deinos and Larvestas, this will be relevant to my interests...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

So i'm about 845485498 boxes in of Chespins with a Chespin I got from the rival, and a german Quilladin. One is holding Destiny Knot and the other is holding Everstone, does the Masuda Method still go? Cause i'm about 8 days into this and I feel like something isn't right.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> So i'm about 845485498 boxes in of Chespins with a Chespin I got from the rival, and a german Quilladin. One is holding Destiny Knot and the other is holding Everstone, does the Masuda Method still go? Cause i'm about 8 days into this and I feel like something isn't right.


A German and non-German Chespin should work with Masuda Method just fine. You just got lucky with your Noibat so this seems to be dragging a lot more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, >_<

Thanks tho.

Did ask this on reddit too.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> What method are you guys using to level up your bred Pokemon? When I'm finished breeding my Deinos and Larvestas, this will be relevant to my interests...



E4, Inverse Battles, etc w/ Lucky Egg.



TittyNipple said:


> So i'm about 845485498 boxes in of Chespins with a Chespin I got from the rival, and a german Quilladin. One is holding Destiny Knot and the other is holding Everstone, does the Masuda Method still go? Cause i'm about 8 days into this and I feel like something isn't right.



It's still like a 1/2xxx chance or something. While a lot better than the usual 1/8192, it's still quite rare.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Attack, Defense, Special Attack, Speed. But I forgot that I promised St. Razr the first one .
> 
> If you want I can breed you one later in the night though.



If you have one, of any gender, that is missing IVs in Def and Spe, I'd be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys, how long should a fully charged 3DS last if you play with the sound and brightness on max?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends on if you keep wifi on or not.


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2013)

For me, it seems to last around...4-5 hours or so? Brightness is up all the way, and sound is up all the way more often than not. I keep leaving the WiFi sensor on as well.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I'm asking cause the one I got has been on display in the shop for over an year and I was wondering if the battery life might have been damaged if they haven't charged it properly the first time


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> E4, Inverse Battles, etc w/ Lucky Egg.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still like a 1/2xxx chance or something. While a lot better than the usual 1/8192, it's still quite rare.


1/1366 for Masuda if it's at least as often as last gen.

I usually don't correct people's math but ~700 eggs is a big difference. 

And thank you. Do you get a lot of XP from the Inverse Battles? I haven't done them yet.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Why is every perfect HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Spd Deino I breed female?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2013)

all i want is a shiny gastly

is that too much to ask masuda?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, the good news is that I now have more Protean Frogadiers than you can shake a stick at... So, tomorrow, I'm going to get to work on breeding the ultimate Protean Greninja.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 28, 2013)

Where can I read Pokemon adventures now that X and Y are in it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

The gogo institute


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 28, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Hell no. Kali's mine.



First thing I thought of when I saw that trainer was this: "Huh, she has the same name"

To which I was referring to one of my dogs.


I did like how they all had different designs, unlike most of the characters in the game.



Platinum said:


> The key to getting streetpasses is to take it with you into retail stores. Targets and Walmarts usually have a 3DS kiosk that you can streetpass at the minimum in addition to the throng of humanity.
> 
> I usually get 5-10 minimum when I got out for a day. At D23 I got 60 streetpasses .



The key to getting streetpasses is going to an anime or game convention. When I went to SAC-Anime I had a day total of over 100 passes.

I'm going to have to clear out Kid Icarus and such eventually.



Iron Man said:


> Where can I read Pokemon adventures now that X and Y are in it?



??? You mean Pokemon Special-Pokemon Adventures or is there another Pokemon Adventures out there?

Are you even talking about THE manga at all?

EDIT: No... You actually are.

Just goes to show how incredibly short Gen 5 was, or how backed up Special is.

If I recall, while it takes a while for Special to adapt a game - still being on one game for at least a little bit before focusing on the next - it sure took them a while to get through Diamond and Pearl to get through Platinum and HG/SS, to which by that time it was 5th gen.

Then, 5th gen was so short they had just finished Black/White long after Black2/White2 had not only been released but X&Y were coming within the following months...

Nevermind HG/SS was sped through like heck, not unlike FR/LG which was pretty fulfilling, And Emerald was simply all about the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the shiny fishing method works, after 10 chains, I got a shiny Shellder
But I wasn't paying attention and after my next chain of 28, I broke the chain my reeling in too late  I wanted a shiny skrelp so bad !
Anyway, here's a guide, super simple


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Shiny Dragalge and Clawitzer are awesome


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

I has me a dragalgae


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 28, 2013)

Next gen needs some kind of item that gives any attack the False Swipe effect, because looking for False Swipe/Foresight 'mons is just not cutting it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 28, 2013)

So I just checked Yveltal, which this time I left with a Naughty Nature (+Att, -Deff). It apparently has outstanding potential and max IVs in HP, Def, SpAtt and Speed.  Even though I really don't care for it, it kinda felt like a middle finger. 



Swarmy said:


> Well I'm asking cause the one I got has been on display in the shop for over an year and I was wondering if the battery life might have been damaged if they haven't charged it properly the first time


I don't even know if shops *do* do (heh, doo-doo) a first charge. When I got mine, I fully charged it and with max brightness and sound on it lasted like 3,5h or something along those lines. But turning on Power Saving and putting brightness in the middle setting boosted it with like another hours or so.

But after doing a few full charges and full battery depletion, I now just keep the DS charging at all times when I play.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>


What the fuck is the point of this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

To amuse thee into a state of pure sliggoo^


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> 1/1366 for Masuda if it's at least as often as last gen.
> 
> I usually don't correct people's math but ~700 eggs is a big difference.
> 
> And thank you. Do you get a lot of XP from the Inverse Battles? I haven't done them yet.



But that was in addition to Masuda + Shiny Charm, no? I'm not too sure cause I haven't played BW2 and I didn't play BW extensively.

And Inverse give a decent amount, as the Pok?mon you fight are all in the 60-65 range.



alekos23 said:


>



Goomy clicker!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Why is every perfect HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Spd Deino I breed female?



Why is that a problem?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why is that a problem?



Blunt probably wants to use the male to breed with others in the Dragon Egg group.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

I finally got myself a swift swim modest Poliwag with everything except attack at max IV


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

Just traded Xerneas for a Shiny Magikarp!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2013)

enjoy Red Megados then


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

Why would he evolve it


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2013)

to enjoy Magicarp's precious red colour


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 28, 2013)

By the by, I just rebattled the E4 and I got some comments to share:

1. Malva's new dialogue (calling me names and threatening me) was a HUGE turn on. I came. Just sayin'. Drasna shared some cool new info on herself, too. Which makes it very weird that Winkstrom and Siebold didn't have anything new to say.

2. LOL @ them having the same levels. I 1HKO'd them before... now I'm like 0,5HKO'ing them. Srsly...

3. I rebattled the E4 and... the Champion? The Champion? Pokemon League Champion Diantha? .... GO FUCK YOURSELF.* I'm* the Champion. What the fuck is Diantha doing in MY Champion's chamber in the League castle. I like her and everything but if she wants to be in MY chamber after I OHKO'd her like a baws so much, she better be naked on the floor and spreading her legs so far her vagina is starting to rip.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

I got a lonely Yveltal with max IVs in Attack, Defense and Special defense.

I was hoping someone out there had one with max IV in Special Attack they'd be willing to trade, preferably with a nature that doesn't hinder Sp.Atk.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Blunt probably wants to use the male to breed with others in the Dragon Egg group.


Yes. Especially my Dratinis, they're all Adamant with max IVs in Sp. Atk and "terrible" IVs in  Atk. 



BiNexus said:


> But that was in addition to Masuda + Shiny Charm, no? I'm not too sure cause I haven't played BW2 and I didn't play BW extensively.


Masuda + Shiny Charm is 1/1024


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

Got 4 max IV Rotom, 4 max IV Marill, 4 max IV Gible and 5 max IV Gastly from Wonder Trade today 

The server is busy every time I try to get my rare candies I bought with my pokemiles


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> 3. I rebattled the E4 and... the Champion? The Champion? Pokemon League Champion Diantha? .... GO FUCK YOURSELF.* I'm* the Champion. What the fuck is Diantha doing in MY Champion's chamber in the League castle. I like her and everything but if she wants to be in MY chamber after I OHKO'd her like a baws so much, she better be naked on the floor and spreading her legs so far her vagina is starting to rip.


This has always bothered me.

I've been wanting a Champion feature for years. We can go to our Champion Chambers and accept battles from Challengers. It'd be a great way to add some battle variety/interesting farming to the post-game and it would mesh with the story.

Get on it, GameFreak.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

I want max IV guys too! 

What's up with your luck!?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anybody have a perfect HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Spd male in the Dragon or Water 1 groups they'll trade me?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> This has always bothered me.
> 
> I've been wanting a Champion feature for years. We can go to our Champion Chambers and accept battles from Challengers. It'd be a great way to add some battle variety/interesting farming to the post-game and it would mesh with the story.
> 
> Get on it, GameFreak.


We should get an emergency call and an immediate teleport whenever a challenger is ready to face the Champion. 

Shit would be cash.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Does anybody have a perfect HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Spd male in the Dragon or Water 1 groups they'll trade me?



I've been breeding Poliwags for 4 days pretty sure I can find one or at least breed one. I'll check later.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> We should get an emergency call and an immediate teleport whenever a challenger is ready to face the Champion.
> 
> Shit would be cash.







Alaude said:


> I've been breeding Poliwags for 4 days pretty sure I can find one or at least breed one. I'll check later.


thank you


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 28, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> We should get an emergency call and an immediate teleport whenever a challenger is ready to face the Champion.
> 
> Shit would be cash.


Fucking word. They started doing something right with the parade and NPCs post-game actually calling you Champ and hero. Now GameFreak just need to finish what they started.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> thank you



I have hp/atk/def/sp. atk/speed one and hp/atk/sp. atk/sp. def/speed one would either one of those be good or do you want one with only 4


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I have hp/atk/def/sp. atk/speed one and hp/atk/sp. atk/sp. def/speed one would either one of those be good or do you want one with only 4


Either is wonderful 

What do you want in return? One of my HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Speed Deino females?


----------



## lacey (Oct 28, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Fucking word. They started doing something right with the parade and NPCs post-game actually calling you Champ and hero. Now GameFreak just need to finish what they started.



Next gen guys. Next gen. 





alekos23 said:


>



Someone found the Goomy clicker I see.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Either is wonderful
> 
> What do you want in return? One of my HP/Atk/Sp. Atk/Speed Deino females?



If you have extras then sure that would be good :33

I can trade if you are ready.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

Found the goomy clicker when he posted it. Already at almost 2m a second.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



Well, why not?


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

Can somebody tell me other advantages of playing X/Y on both 3DSes at once, other than 2x Wonder Trade?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Coin method on both 3DSs at the same time.

Cut your Masuda time in half.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

nuzlocke is hard D:

got a ralts though >:3


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

"If your swath og Goomies were laid out end to end, they would stretch from the moon and back 1.3 times."


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it possible to catch Chansey/Blissey in X/Y? I'm in need of more Lucky Eggs.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Is it possible to catch Chansey/Blissey in X/Y? I'm in need of more Lucky Eggs.



Friend Safari


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you 

now to find someone with a Chansey safari


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Found the goomy clicker when he posted it. Already at almost 2m a second.



I get a bit over 2 million a second now too


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I get a bit over 2 million a second now too



5.4m now


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank god for Geomancy. It let me sweep Siebold and Malva with Xerneas, otherwise I would've been fucked since Delphox was the only other higher level pokemon I had with me (leveling up my bred Pokemon).


----------



## lacey (Oct 28, 2013)

> Wonders why Aurorus' Round and Take Down barely do anything to Ice types on Route 17
> Goes to Bulbapedia to look something else up related to Aurorus
> Clicks on its Ability
> "Turns Normal type moves to Ice, 30% boost"

>


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Coin method on both 3DSs at the same time.
> 
> Cut your Masuda time in half.



Coin method, what's that? And what do you mean by cutting Masuda time? I'll plan on hatching Honedges until I get a Shiny on both consoles at once, if this is what you mean


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

Time to EV-train myself a Politoed


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Coin method, what's that? And what do you mean by cutting Masuda time? I'll plan on hatching Honedges until I get a Shiny on both consoles at once, if this is what you mean


[YOUTUBE]bZHmmevaaTk[/YOUTUBE]

While your one game is biking around on its own, you can be biking up and down Route 7 loading up on eggs. Switch and repeat.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a Calm or Bold Ditto with max IVs in HP and one or two other stats that are not attack?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

God Geomancy Xerneas is so OP. 

Even though he was 15 levels lowers than all the E4 Pokemon, not EV trained or Amie'd, and wasn't holding a Power Herb he still swept Siebold, Malva and Diantha. 

In one go, all of which started at level 1, got my Larvesta to 36, Beldum to 28, Deino to 28 and Dratini to 28.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

So I'm getting a little excited about this Protean Greninja business now that I have one with all the right IVs. I'm thinking of giving it an Assault Vest rather than something that boosts damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Glaceon got.. Two to go.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

Protean Greninja is damn incredible. He also has a pretty good movepool with both utility and coverage.

I don't think it will dethrone Starmie, though.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> [YOUTUBE]bZHmmevaaTk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> While your one game is biking around on its own, you can be biking up and down Route 7 loading up on eggs. Switch and repeat.



Hell no, my brother would kill me if I would do something like that on my 3DS Circle Pad :|

It's bad enough that he cries over invisible scratches on it and that they ruin it's touchability feelings, when they aren't even feelable or visible >_>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Man My Eeeve team is almost complete.. Sylveon is going to be the last one. Leafeon you are next


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

GTS maintenance I can never get my rare candies  

And if anyone wants Poliwag I currently have: 
Female Modest Swift Swim
IV's: atk/def/sp. atk/sp. def/speed x 2
IV's: hp/atk/def/sp. atk/sp. def

Male Modest Swift Swim
IV's: hp/atk/sp. atk/sp. def/speed

I'll be breeding few more later to get better IV's on them.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll wait until I get pokebank to start breeding seriously. I'm too busy to try to get perfect IVs on my pokemon.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 28, 2013)

Alaude said:


> GTS maintenance I can never get my rare candies
> 
> And if anyone wants Poliwag I currently have:
> Female Modest Swift Swim
> ...



The top one without HP for me please


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 28, 2013)

Time to breed some Tirtouga.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Protean Greninja is damn incredible. He also has a pretty good movepool with both utility and coverage.
> 
> I don't think it will dethrone Starmie, though.



Comparing the two, Greninja is both faster and has a higher Special Attack but Starmie wins out in coverage and bulk thanks to stuff like Thunderbolt and Flash Cannon... But since Greninja can't use Rapid Spin, he's more a spinblocker (using Shadow Sneak to become Ghost-type) than a killer of them, so you're right.

We'll might see a lot of Greninjas designed to counter Starmie, though, given that Greninja has a pretty good chance of OHKOing them with a STAB super effective Dark Pulse (according to that damage calculator thing, unless EVs are put into Sp.Def or HP, Starmie goes down in one hit against such an attack about 81% of the time - and even with a lot of EVs in those two stats it's still a guaranteed 2HKO).


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

Velocity, you haven't added me. 

3DS FC: 4742-5773-9821


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Greninja is faster than Starmie? wow that is really interesting.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 28, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Comparing the two, Greninja is both faster and has a higher Special Attack but Starmie wins out in coverage and bulk thanks to stuff like Thunderbolt and Flash Cannon... But since Greninja can't use Rapid Spin, he's more a spinblocker (using Shadow Sneak to become Ghost-type) than a killer of them, so you're right.
> 
> We'll might see a lot of Greninjas designed to counter Starmie, though, given that Greninja has a pretty good chance of OHKOing them with a STAB super effective Dark Pulse (according to that damage calculator thing, unless EVs are put into Sp.Def or HP, Starmie goes down in one hit against such an attack about 81% of the time - and even with a lot of EVs in those two stats it's still a guaranteed 2HKO).



Yeah greninja is so awesome. You can do almost anything with him. :33 For example set up hazards, revenge kill and sweep. And that STAB for every attack is just  too


----------



## Alaude (Oct 28, 2013)

Qzant said:


> The top one without HP for me please



Sure you'll get it later :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

is there a reason I cant vote on the open poll that says it's closed?
i want to add to the team froakie and team charmander : <

also this is the easiest nuzlocke ive ever done
i havent lost anyone yet


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2013)

I should like Greninja more than I do, but that tongue is such a damn turn off 

Seriously. I love everything about him except for that one detail. The movepool, the design origin, and the fact that we finally have a FAST WATER STARTER.

Must. Look. Beyond the tongue 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> > Wonders why Aurorus' Round and Take Down barely do anything to Ice types on Route 17
> > Goes to Bulbapedia to look something else up related to Aurorus
> > Clicks on its Ability
> > "Turns Normal type moves to Ice, 30% boost"
> ...


I wanna try using Hyper Beam with that ability


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

I really couldn't stand Greninja. He's my HM slave. 



Axl Low said:


> is there a reason I cant vote on the open poll that says it's closed?
> i want to add to the team froakie and team charmander : <
> 
> also this is the easiest nuzlocke ive ever done
> i havent lost anyone yet


it's because you're black, timmy

i'm sorry to be the one to reveal that to you


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wanna try using Hyper Beam with that ability



​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

Time to check the IVs of the fennekins I have bred lately. 

Tell me if anyone want one. Modest magician Fennekins with good IVs.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait a minute, Refreigerate gives a 30% boost to the moves its changes to Ice-type? 

If only Aurorus got Boomburst.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 28, 2013)

Wasted 5 Pokeballs on a Burmy that ended up knocking itself out, caught a Pikachu with first Pokeball...


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

What are the best ways to increase a Pok?mon's happiness?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2013)

^ There's the Soothe Bell, Soothe Punching bags, walking around with it in your party, vitamins, and not letting it lose fights

Also the daily massage people, but I forgot where they are in this region.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2013)

It's probably not known what values may have changed between B/W's and X/Y's systems, but I bet Pokemon Amie activities will be the best.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What are the best ways to increase a Pok?mon's happiness?



Happiness or affection? If the former, just go to the central square in Lumiose City and do the coin trick, with the desired pokemon holding Soothe Bell for about 15-20 minutes if working from the ground up.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> ^ There's the Soothe Bell, Soothe Punching bags, walking around with it in your party, vitamins, and not letting it lose fights
> 
> Also the daily massage people, but I forgot where they are in this region.


 Soothe punching bags take a long time, and they're rare  I picked up the Soothe Bell though; had forgotten about that.



Doctor Crane said:


> It's probably not known what values may have changed between B/W's and X/Y's systems, but I bet Pokemon Amie activities will be the best.


iirc Amie doesn't influence happiness; it's got its own thing going on.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Happiness or affection? If the former, just go to the central square in Lumiose City and do the coin trick, with the desired pokemon holding Soothe Bell for about 15-20 minutes if working from the ground up.


I'm going to try this! Thank you all for replying.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Wait a minute, Refreigerate gives a 30% boost to the moves its changes to Ice-type?
> 
> If only Aurorus got Boomburst.



I hear Pixilate does too, and Sylveon gets that. Which is kinda neat. STAB Swift or Hyper Beam off of a 110 base Special Attack with a 30% boost in power on top. That's got to hurt like hell.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what egg moves Fennekin can get? I kinda want to breed one after catching a Timid Braixen, but I want to be sure of what I can get if I do.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Aura Sphere with Lucario. Idk about other ones.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright, so now that i'm done Y, I shall breed my shiny pokes before I start X.

I'm planning to have this team for X:

Shiny Charizard 
Garchomp -> If I can, if not it shall be a Goodra
Greninja
Aurorus
Pangoro
Gogoat

My Y to finish the E4 was:
Blastoise
Delphox
Shiny Noivern
Aegislash
Slyveon
Tyrantrum


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 28, 2013)

All this competitive battling mojo sounds uber fun.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 28, 2013)

These AI man.

It takes me 5 Hypnosis uses before I land it and they always land it no matter what >.>


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> These AI man.
> 
> It takes me 5 Hypnosis uses before I land it and they always land it no matter what >.>



Didn't you get the memo? Their Pok?mon are holding 2 Wide Lens if they're using moves like that. If you see a Gengar or Crobat on the other side, just put down your DS; you've already lost.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2013)

And they've been doing that type of shit since the original Battle Frontier. That place was so much fun back in the day until you hit rank 4-5 

When will it end 



blunt said:


> Aura Sphere with Lucario. Idk about other ones.



Will definitely look into that one


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Just bred some Togepis, ranging from 3-5 max IVs, Calm natured. Most of them, unfortunately, have either Super Luck or Hustle. If anyone's interested, I'd be happy to trade some away.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm new to IV breeding so.. this far I have a male eevee with 4 perfect IVs= hp, def. spatk, spd.


I assume I need a Female Eevee with perfect Attack and SpDef and Destiny knott, right? Is this correct? 

Does anyone has one?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 28, 2013)

>been trying to get a perfect female magician fennekin for 3 days
>no luck always missing one IV
>wonder what's wrong
>get the mother out, check iv's and find I marked her wrong and she was missing two

aaaaaaaaaargh

>change her for a 4 iv one and get the 5 iv one I wanted as the first egg


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 28, 2013)

so,can you buy any of the Mega Stones you've found at the Stone Emporium thing? 

cause one time things would be unfortunate


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

See this is what pokemon is men

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2mo4X2KOFg[/youtube]


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Ok, I'm new to IV breeding so.. this far I have a male eevee with 4 perfect IVs= hp, def. spatk, spd.
> 
> 
> I assume I need a Female Eevee with perfect Attack and SpDef and Destiny knott, right? Is this correct?
> ...



Or a Ditto with those missing IVs. However, depending on what you intend the Eevee to end up as (i.e. not Flareon or Leafeon) you don't need Atk IVs. If you want I could give you a Ditto with max in SpD along with one or two other stats.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 28, 2013)

I need Friend Codes, badly T_T

My FC is 4339-3819-1503
My Safari is Bug
Plz add, I'll also add anyone who PM's or quotes this.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 29, 2013)

What else do I want on my Clauncher, aside from SpA?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 29, 2013)

Robert Haydn said:


> I need Friend Codes, badly T_T
> 
> My FC is 4339-3819-1503
> My Safari is Bug
> Plz add, I'll also add anyone who PM's or quotes this.



I'll add you after my super training, if I already haven't added you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 29, 2013)

Getting bored with Y now so I got X last night


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

How does the Battle Chateau work? I sent out both Writs and only one person came. 

I did not spend $100,000 to fight one girl and her level 20 Flabebe.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 29, 2013)

^ It only lasts till midnight and while your battling and switching rooms, more opponents appear, they dont raid the building at once


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

Got my first Froakie off of GTS.

> UT
> Japanese
> Naive Nature
> Protean

Dreams do come true


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, so here's what I got:

Male Riolu - Modest - above average potential - HP, Sp Def and Speed ;
Female Riolu - Modest - relatively superior - Att, Def and Sp Att .

They both cover all the stats. So to breed me an ultimate Riolu (A Riolultimate, if you will), do I like have the female hold a Destiny Knot and the male- an Everstone to pass the nature and let them do their thing until I'm pleased with the result? Guides on IV breeding confuse me.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

If the ability matters give the everstone to the female if not give Destiny Knot to the one you want the most IV's from(unless you want a specific one use a power item). Then breed them till you get one that has 4 max IV's and put that on day care instead of one that has 3(if it has the IV's you need) and breed till you get more ones with 4 and then have 2 with 4 IV's in the day care to get better ones faster.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

you should check out if you have any concerns/questions etc. Note that while I talk about Squirtles and all that, it's generally the same for all Pok?mon, and especially true for all Pok?mon that have a gender ratio of 87.5/12.5, like Riolu.

Alaude, just pointing out, the one that holds the Destiny Knot doesn't matter. It gives a random five IVs from _either_ parent, regardless of the holder.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Alaude, just pointing out, the one that holds the Destiny Knot doesn't matter. It gives a random five IVs from _either_ parent, regardless of the holder.



I thought it gives IVs from those ones the parent has so it might be easier to get the right ones from that parent. But well I haven't even read what it does from the game just heard that it gives IVs.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Hrm, thanks, that cleared quite it up a bit.

Now if anyone can clear up why my male Riolu and female Riolu won't play with each other, that'd be grand... That means they're incompatible, right? That they can't breed? Does one of them have to be a Lucario or something?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

I believe both have to bo lucario. Riolu is a baby pokemon, and is unable to breed. Just like elekid, togepi, and all the other little rascals.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't have a problem sexin' up Ditto, tho.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

..

I was wrong, riolu is not a baby pokemon...are you sure they are male and female, and not two females or two males?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

So yesterday I finally start going through the friend Safari, and I come out of there with a bunch of extra gen 6 starters.

I pop on wonder trade to make some people happy.

I get back shit every time, no harm done I expected it. After 30 or so trades, I get a ditto


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

1000% positive they're different genders.

Tried putting some other males ones in DayCare instead. Same result.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Odd...


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Trying to breed for a shiny, gone through 210 eggs so far.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

And now Riolu won't even play with Ditto? What the fuck is going on...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 29, 2013)

its a very picky Riolu


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I was wrong the second time. I believe Riolu is a baby pokemon. I was just confused when I checked serebii..


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

Share the love GMF.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Share the love GMF.



Do you mean share the non-shiny's?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> I think I was wrong the second time. I believe Riolu is a baby pokemon. I was just confused when I checked serebii..



Yup Riolu is a baby pokemon therefore it's impossible to breed with it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Yup Riolu is a baby pokemon therefore it's impossible to breed with it.


Then I must be remembering wrong about breeding with Riolu...  Weird. Well, eitherway, got the two Lucarios in there now. They seem to get along.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Bout to try filling up two boxes at once. Tell me someone here has recently had success with getting a shiny.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 29, 2013)

2 people have so far i think 

try horde hunting man


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> 2 people have so far i think
> 
> try horde hunting man



No. 

I'd rather breed for this one, since if it comes out shiny there's a chance it'll have great ivs as well (since one of the parents has them).


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 29, 2013)

hmm.try friend safari then.heard the shiny chances are a bit higher there 

and they usually have 2 or 3 perfect IV's i think?


----------



## Qzant (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Bout to try filling up two boxes at once. Tell me someone here has recently had success with getting a shiny.



Well I got a nice shiny aipom about a week ago from safari  and it had 3 max IV:s and an acceptable nature so I was happy


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.try friend safari then.heard the shiny chances are a bit higher there
> 
> and they usually have 2 or 3 perfect IV's i think?



Nope, it has to be this one. I won't let this game cheat me.  I've heard about people hatching the shiny pokemon they want on their 6th or 10th egg. I will keep going as long as I can. 



Qzant said:


> Well I got a nice shiny aipom about a week ago from safari  and it had 3 max IV:s and an acceptable nature so I was happy



I probably should of asked my question differently, has anybody here recently hatched a shiny they wanted? 

Still your story has upped my hopes a little. So thanks.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't but I'm gonna start breeding for Scyther 

I have caught 2 shiny's though.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I haven't but I'm gonna start breeding for Scyther
> 
> I have caught 2 shiny's though.



Good luck. 

What did you catch?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish it would stop raining so I can use sweet scent to catch a god damn taillow.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 29, 2013)

evolve a sliggoo if you have to


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Good luck.
> 
> What did you catch?



Geodude and Sigilyph.

I gave them away though, had no use for them so I thought that was better than just keeping them at computer.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Geodude and Sigilyph.
> 
> I gave them away though, had no use for them so I thought that was better than just keeping them at computer.



Was Geodude in a horde? 

Is this gonna be your first time breeding for a shiny?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Was Geodude in a horde?
> 
> Is this gonna be your first time breeding for a shiny?



Yeah it was, luckily the other Geodudes didn't kill it with magnitudes.

Yeah


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Yeah it was, luckily the other Geodudes didn't kill it with magnitudes.
> 
> Yeah





Well, like I said good luck. Maybe you'll be one of the ones who'll get it quickly.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Helpful IV Calculator if you need one.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Blind Itachi has Ditto in his safari fyi.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Do you mean share the non-shiny's?



Yes? 



Naruto said:


> Blind Itachi has Ditto in his safari fyi.



What's his trainer name again?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

Btw... I don't know if you guys have found her but....

Go to the building between the Galette stand and the Route 14 exit. Take the elevator to the 2nd floor and a girl will appear. Any ideas what's her deal?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Btw... I don't know if you guys have found her but....
> 
> Go to the building between the Galette stand and the Route 14 exit. Take the elevator to the 2nd floor and a girl will appear. Any ideas what's her deal?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2013)

finally got a shiny Gastly :33

only took 103 eggs


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Bout to try filling up two boxes at once. Tell me someone here has recently had success with getting a shiny.



The first Pancham I found in the wild was Shiny and Adamant w/Iron Fist and +Att IVs 

I also found a Shiny Sigilyph, but I don't really play with them, so I wonder traded it


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Btw... I don't know if you guys have found her but....
> 
> Go to the building between the Galette stand and the Route 14 exit. Take the elevator to the 2nd floor and a girl will appear. Any ideas what's her deal?


Yeah, I only found her on my 2nd playthrough. I ran back home right away.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> What's his trainer name again?



Wouldn't you rather have one with better ivs? Cause I could breed you one just as soon as this nightmare is over. 



Mist Puppet said:


> finally got a shiny Gastly :33
> 
> only took 103 eggs



Lucky. 


Hydro Spiral said:


> The first Pancham I found in the wild was Shiny and Adamant w/Iron Fist and +Att IVs
> 
> I also found a Shiny Sigilyph, but I don't really play with them, so I wonder traded it



Nice, have you hatched one btw (in any game)? 

-----------------

I'm up to 240+ eggs now for trying to get flabebe.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Nice, have you hatched one btw (in any game)?



Only once. I used the Masuda method for a Shiny Rufflet back in BW.

Had to take around 2 Boxes for that, at least


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2013)

You guys are lucky with Masuda, literally no luck to me ...


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Only once. I used the Masuda method for a Shiny Rufflet back in BW.
> 
> Had to take around 2 Boxes for that, at least



I wish I had your luck. 



Leon Soryu said:


> You guys are lucky with Masuda, literally no luck to me ...



I don't.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like joining the evil side and buy Shiny Honedge for Paypal $$$


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

Time to start breeding for shiny Scyther


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I feel like joining the evil side and buy Shiny Honedge for Paypal $$$



Buying? 



Alaude said:


> Time to start breeding for shiny Scyther





----

270 eggs now, if this is all about being lucky then this really is gonna take a minute.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm using a Japanese Ditto from Wonder Trade nowadays.
> I know blunt, sorry about that, I didn't knew previously.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think I'd got that far. :S

Bout to fill up two boxes again, hopefully the next two will be it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I feel like joining the evil side and buy Shiny Honedge for Paypal $$$


Don't, bro.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Wouldn't you rather have one with better ivs? Cause I could breed you one just as soon as this nightmare is over.



Well, yes, I would like it.  

I won't be getting online until much later today.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Don't, bro.



I won't. There is still , and digital things like this aren't worth the money at all.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Well, yes, I would like it.
> 
> I won't be getting online until much later today.



Alright, If it's not over within the next two days I'll start breeding one for you.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> Alright, If it's not over within the next two days I'll start breeding one for you.



Dear god, two days... How can you bear that?  

Here, I'm starting to loose patience trying to get a female Eevee.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Dear god, two days... How can you bear that?
> 
> Here, I'm starting to loose patience trying to get a female Eevee.



Because for once I would like to have a real shiny pokemon that I didn't get from using an Ar or an event (since I got a shiny Giratina the day I got X).

I just want this one if I can't have any others.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2013)

GMF said:


> (since I got a shiny Giratina the day I got X).



You're lucky. We don't have any events, GameStops and other good things here in Poland


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2013)

That can't be right...Red is 5'2" in the games isn't he?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2013)

Roselia cannot be that small


----------



## Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn, ponyta and meowth are tiny.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 29, 2013)

​


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're lucky. We don't have any events, GameStops and other good things here in Poland



Sorry. 

Still I'm sure it doesn't beat the feeling of running into or hatching one.

I wish to feel it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> ​



Ah, that reminds me of how enormous Volcarona is...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That can't be right...Red is 5'2" in the games isn't he?



Look at the height, it is set to 5'10" which is about the average adult male height.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess I'll stay like this. 




Eternity said:


> Damn, ponyta and meowth are tiny.



 they are so CUTE. Must have all the ponytas NAO.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> ​


never knew dunsparce was so huge

doesn't make it any more useful however


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 29, 2013)

Doesnt he fit me? 

I need green hair ingame.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Doesnt he fit me?
> 
> I need green hair ingame.



Is that a Furfrou 

Also, I'm about to start breeding Arons with Stealth Rock and Superpower, and will probably have them done in about ~2 hours, if anyone is interested in one.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 29, 2013)

that Furfrou is boss


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> ​


One of the issues with measurements in the series. Sometimes it is height; other times, length.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

Doctor Crane said:


> One of the issues with measurements in the series. Sometimes it is height; other times, length.


With serpentine Pokemon like Dunsparce, Dratini, Arbok and the like, it IS length.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Is that a Furfrou
> 
> Also, I'm about to start breeding Arons with Stealth Rock and Superpower, and will probably have them done in about ~2 hours, if anyone is interested in one.



I am. I want Mega Aggro


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2013)

The more Riolus I breed, the more I start regretting not catching the mother in a Luxury ball so it'll be passed down. 

Also, bred a Riolu that's max IV in everything but HP. If only the Attack IV had gone to HP, instead.


----------



## Qzant (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> I haven't but I'm gonna start breeding for Scyther
> 
> I have caught 2 shiny's though.


7

I will get us North American scythers with 5 IV:s soon so that we can get our babies xD under 100k eggs so wait until that.


----------



## GMF (Oct 29, 2013)

Egg 300. I think I'm gonna remove Destiny Knot, maybe it's messing up my chances or something?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 29, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> With serpentine Pokemon like Dunsparce, Dratini, Arbok and the like, it IS length.


I know that. The issue is rather that height and weight are the only measurements.

The image is misleading.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

Qzant said:


> 7
> 
> I will get us North American scythers with 5 IV:s soon so that we can get our babies xD under 100k eggs so wait until that.



Well get the Scythers fast  

Started already today though but that doesn't matter.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Well get the Scythers fast
> 
> Started already today though but that doesn't matter.



I've got a Jolly Technician Scyther with max IVs in everything but Hp and SpA that I'm not using. Want it, seeing as it's from NA?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I've got a Jolly Technician Scyther with max IVs in everything but Hp and SpA that I'm not using. Want it?



I have adamant technician Scyther with 5 max IVs I just need one that is good and from somewhere not from Europe


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone have wartortle, chansey, or Snorlax in their Safari?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2013)

I have Adamant IV Chespins for trade. Overgrown too.


"This Pokemon has relatively superior potential overall, incidentally... Greatest potential in Attack. Stats like those... They simply can't be beat! That's how I judge it." as he judged my Chespin.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm looking at Zapdos right now and wondering:

How the hell does it manage to eat with that long-ass schnauze?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I guess I'll stay like this.


Cute 



St NightRazr said:


> Doesnt he fit me?
> 
> I need green hair ingame.



That is one classy hound


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2013)

Qzant said:


> I will get us North American scythers with 5 IV:s soon *so that we can get our babies xD*



  



Scizors are now our babies


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody have a member of the Fletchling line with the Hidden Ability?


Also, I've finished with breeding Aron.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone with squirtle? I need it to breed rapid spin on to another Poke.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

Biscuits.... if I only had access to PokeBank. I had like 30 squirtle.  sorry man, I only have my blastoise right now. Haven't gotten around to breed the starters en masse.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

My Leafeon is a machine gun.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 29, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> Anyone with squirtle? I need it to breed rapid spin on to another Poke.



I got a wartortle, will that do?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah that's fine doesn't matter. 3437 3831 8371


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 29, 2013)

added. info in sig


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2013)

what do you want for it?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just give me anything. I got a whole bunch of em


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

Good nature for Yveltal? 

Going on the hunt for one.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 29, 2013)

getting on now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Yes, the black market. The most evil location of them all. The center of darkness. But when you have no other option, you must give yourself in ...


How much do people pay for that shit? 

To be completely honest, I can totally understand someone doing it if it only costs a couple bucks. If I really really wanted a Shiny and I was too impatient to wait for GTS hacks, it would be worth it imo to pay like a small amount for one rather than having to stare at my 3DS all day for days and weeks. My time, especially the amount it often takes to breed Shinys, is worth more than the few dollars it would cost.

Besides, people pay for different skins for their LOL characters and such all the time. It really isn't any different.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2013)

KABOOOOM.

Still chaining for Skrelp later.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

> Can't chain in Friend Safaris

> Dammit


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got an Adamant, Gale Wing Flitchling with Roost and Tailwind on it from a Japanese player. Oh? And it has max IVs in Atk, Def, SpD and Spe? Thank you based Japanese player, thank you.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

gonna create a _Class_ team on Y

Ninetales and Gardevoir are two

Froslass at some point.

Pitch me three others.


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw that trainer was this: "Huh, she has the same name"
> 
> To which I was referring to one of my dogs.
> 
> ...



Each girl is named after their specific furisode outfit. Kali means "black," primarily, so it fits her. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> I wanna try using Hyper Beam with that ability



Do it omfg.



blunt said:


> Wait a minute, Refreigerate gives a 30% boost to the moves its changes to Ice-type?
> 
> If only Aurorus got Boomburst.



It does according to Bulbapedia. Though the game itself would never mention little things like that, so it's really a "find it out on your own" type thing.



soulnova said:


> Btw... I don't know if you guys have found her but....
> 
> Go to the building between the Galette stand and the Route 14 exit. Take the elevator to the 2nd floor and a girl will appear. Any ideas what's her deal?



Did you go to the station and read the sign behind the billboard closest to the back wall? 



Leon Soryu said:


> ​



jfc Dunsparce. 

Does anyone have one of those for Aurorus? Been really curious...



Yami Munesanzun said:


> gonna create a _Class_ team on Y
> 
> Ninetales and Gardevoir are two
> 
> ...



Dragonair is the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## hehey (Oct 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> gonna create a _Class_ team on Y
> 
> Ninetales and Gardevoir are two
> 
> ...



Roserade has plenty of class.

Grandbull?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> gonna create a _Class_ team on Y
> 
> Ninetales and Gardevoir are two
> 
> ...



Lilligant

Milotic

Togekiss



*EDIT: *Just realized that Milotic isn't in the game


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

hehey said:


> Roserade





Hydro Spiral said:


> Lilligant



hmmmmm...




> Kingdra then
> 
> Using that shiny Horsea, maybe?



I don't have a shiny Horsea.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't believe no one mentioned


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

Oh...I was looking at the wrong post


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned



only the mega-evo is class.

I'm referring to class by its own.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It does according to Bulbapedia. Though the game itself would never mention little things like that, so it's really a "find it out on your own" type thing.


I just checked and there's no mention of Boomburst on Amaura or Aurorus' pages.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> only the mega-evo is class.
> 
> I'm referring to class by its own.



You asked for class, I gave you class. Mega evo Ampharos is still Ampharos 

Or, you could go with Goomy! Goomy's awesome cause he's badass, cute, cuddly, monstrous, adorable, macho _*and*_ classy. Goomy is da best. Get a Goomy.

@Hydro--you can get a Feebas, but I dunno how one would go about increasing its beauty. I'm sure there's a way, somehow


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You asked for class, I gave you class. Mega evo Ampharos is still Ampharos
> 
> Or, you could go with Goomy! Goomy's awesome cause he's badass, cute, cuddly, monstrous, adorable, macho _*and*_ classy. Goomy is da best. Get a Goomy.



I've had a Goodra since forever ago, get with the times.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> @Hydro--you can get a Feebas, but I dunno how one would go about increasing its beauty. I'm sure there's a way, somehow


Isn't Feebas -> Milotic a trade evo now? With Prism Scale?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, it is. I found a Prism Scale early on, actually.

Just gotta find the fish now...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

I couldn't even find a Feebas on GTS.

Something's up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah that was a shiny Horsea lol


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I've had a Goodra since forever ago, get with the times.


Real trainers never let their Goomy evolve. We keep our Goomy outside of the Pok?ball and let it walk with us. Also, once you've evolved Goomy you lose all the wonderful adjectives you could previously apply 



blunt said:


> Isn't Feebas -> Milotic a trade evo now? With Prism Scale?



  

When was this? I assume in the B/W era, as I skipped those. Wow. that's lame. Give us a R/S/E remake so we can start evolving them through Pok?blocks pls.


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> I just checked and there's no mention of Boomburst on Amaura or Aurorus' pages.



No no no, I meant the 30% power boost. M'bad, I didn't clarify. ):


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 30, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Real trainers never let their Goomy evolve. We keep our Goomy outside of the Pok?ball and let it walk with us. Also, once you've evolved Goomy you lose all the wonderful adjectives you could previously apply
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hush your mouth, fool. I have 2 Modest Goomys and 1 Adamant.

And they all came from this one Goodra.

So I repeat: Hush your mouth, fool.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> When was this? I assume in the B/W era, as I skipped those. Wow. that's lame. Give us a R/S/E remake so we can start evolving them through Pok?blocks pls.


Evolving with Pokeblocks was a pain in the ass. It took forever and a half for me to find a Feebas in the first place and then its contest stats would always get fucked up if I accidently fed it one block that wasn't indigo (find the berries to make indigio Blocks with was a pain in the ass too). And then I was stuck with a Feebas that could never evolve...


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

I liked the idea of maxing it's "beauty" to make it evolve, but Pokeblocks were some bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

The beauty component is still in the game actually.

In there somewhere


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

I loved Pok?blocks and the blending mini-game 

I was appalled when they were replaced with Poffins in Gen IV and I'm stoked for their possible probable return in a Hoenn remake (and contests in general, really; they were pretty fun).


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Contests should never have left; added another dimension to competition, beyond battling. 

I wanna see a game where taking on the League isn't the culmination of the story; maybe a path in which making it to the master level in the contests, or some such, marks the completion of the main game story. 

Gen 6 has shown off hardware potential with regards to Pokemon. It's time for Game Freak to take a page from each previous gen, and apply it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm a fighter, so I never had much use for contests.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 30, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> oh my



This game


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

I miss the contests from gen 3, they were fun as fuck. 

Emerald was a truly amazing game. So many things to do, from contests to the Battle Frontier.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys I fell asleep chain fishing LOL


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 30, 2013)

I still need to catch that Zapdos. Anyone found an easy way to get the birds, or there isn't any?


----------



## GMF (Oct 30, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I still need to catch that Zapdos. Anyone found an easy way to get the birds, or there isn't any?



How many times have you encountered him?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I still need to catch that Zapdos. Anyone found an easy way to get the birds, or there isn't any?



Just fly to the same city again and again and go to grass every time.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








aww.such cuties. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2013)

Fairy Tale Girls officially creepier than Ghost-type Pokedex entries.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Got an Adamant Zygarde with max IVs in ATK/DEF/SPE. It was my fourth reset.

\o/


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

These freaked me out too. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









By the way guys, I left my 3ds connect to wifi at home so I can get the last slot of the safari from some of you.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2013)

Beginning Stage 2 of my Riolu breeding. Gonna replace the two in the Daycare for ones with better IVs, hopefully get the result faster. No more fucking for them.  A box and a half of Riolus and only 1 of them is female. I know understand fully what BiNexus said about this being an annoying gender ratio. 



soulnova said:


> These freaked me out too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Actually, in the post-game missions when I met the... stranger... and they started talking in the same robotic dialogue, I thought it was this maid.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there a list somewhere of all the moves with effects outside of battle? Like rock smash, sweet scent, etc.

If it includes abilities like flame body so much the better.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Is there a list somewhere of all the moves with effects outside of battle? Like rock smash, sweet scent, etc.
> 
> If it includes abilities like flame body so much the better.


Does this work? Link removed

Found it after a 3 second search on Google.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Does this work? Link removed
> 
> Found it after a 3 second search on Google.



It would if it was up to date 

Thanks, though.

edit:



)

I'm tired of super training.

Can anyone hook me up with pokerus?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Gen 6 has shown off hardware potential with regards to Pokemon. It's time for Game Freak to take a page from each previous gen, and apply it.



Poke'athlon pls


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Can anyone hook me up with pokerus?



Sure, I'll give you an infected 'mon.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Sure, I'll give you an infected 'mon.



Are you online now?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm a fighter, so I never had much use for contests.


See, that's why it would be awesome if the game's story could vary along different paths; you like to fight and the League is your ultimate goal, if you like contests makes the Master Rank your ultimate goal, and so forth. 

Personally, I enjoy battle too, thought I think I'd enjoy raising a few 'mons to mess about in Contests as well, or PokeAthalon.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Will you people accept me into your clan, even though I'm more of a casual gamer? 

Then again, you'll have to live with it either way. I'm here to talk Pok?manz


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Can anyone hook me up with pokerus?



I need one too


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Will you people accept me into your clan, even though I'm more of a casual gamer?



Hello there 



> See, that's why it would be awesome if the game's story could vary along different paths; you like to fight and the League is your ultimate goal, if you like contests makes the Master Rank your ultimate goal, and so forth.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy battle too, thought I think I'd enjoy raising a few 'mons to mess about in Contests as well, or PokeAthalon.



I have to admit I don't enjoy contests at all, and I can only guess it isn't terribly popular overall which is why it was axed.

While it would be nice to have more content to please everyone, I can see why they chose to prioritize certain things. Development time costs a lot of money.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Having your lead 'mon follow you was crazy popular, but that happened, what, once? Three times if you count Yellow and that park in D/P/Pt, both of which only allowed specific Pokemon. 

The Battle Frontier as well--people loved the hell out of it, but we didn't even see it this gen. Kiloude City would have been the perfect place for it. 

I sometimes think Game Freak/Nintendo's feature choices are much more arbitrary than popularity.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Having your lead 'mon follow you was crazy popular, but that happened, what, once? Three times if you count Yellow and that park in D/P/Pt, both of which only allowed specific Pokemon.
> 
> The Battle Frontier as well--people loved the hell out of it, but we didn't even see it this gen. Kiloude City would have been the perfect place for it.
> 
> I sometimes think Game Freak/Nintendo's feature choices are much more arbitrary than popularity.



Those are things I could definitely get behind.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Hello there




Why hello 



> I have to admit I don't enjoy contests at all, and I can only guess it isn't terribly popular overall which is why it was axed.
> 
> While it would be nice to have more content to please everyone, I can see why they chose to prioritize certain things. Development time costs a lot of money.




I agree with this. While I'm sure there are people out there who do enjoy the different contests, I'm not one of them, and I don't think they were considered popular enough to keep. I think it'd be nice with variety in the games (for example, I think the anime handled contests pretty well, and gave the story more depth by showing that just because you're a Pok?mon trainer it doesn't mean you have to aim for the Pok?mon League), but I think GF need to find a better way to handle them in that case.

 I'd like it if they gave them more interactivity, and tried to differentiate them more from the battle "setup". And for the love of God, no such things as poffins, which are doomed to turn out shit unless you have friends around


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 30, 2013)

this guy's playthrough is hilarious. As a taster (although it's long) this is the last part of his black/white 2 let's play

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWtSU0p-1vU&list=PLf90hlvJqVBqzG4F487jGpQF_d2JKx8K0&index=23[/youtube]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Having your lead 'mon follow you was crazy popular, but that happened, what, once? Three times if you count Yellow and that park in D/P/Pt, both of which only allowed specific Pokemon.



As a note... My BF is new to the franchise and he was just telling me he would have LOVED if his pokemon could follow him around.  

BTW, I'll get his FC and post it here as soon as I can. I'll make him add you all. He is Ice in safari and has Cloyster.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> BTW, I'll get his FC and post it here as soon as I can. I'll make him add you all. He is Ice in safari and has Cloyster.



He better add me immediately


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

I hate how much Exp. it takes to level up Pseudos. 

Elite 4 seems to be the best place for me to get XP. I can sweep anything with Xerneas after a Geomancy. Is there anyway to avoid the ending credits after winning except for losing against Diantha on purpose? It takes as much time to get through them as it does for me to beat the entire E4...

Also, any word on a Chansey safari?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

People I've added that haven't added me back ():

Swarmy
RPG 
Rain's Angel
Near Ryuzaki
Malvingt2
HydroSpiral
Eternity
ElementX
Bioness
Basilikos

FC: 3969-4808-5514


----------



## Eternity (Oct 30, 2013)

I haven't added you? Are you sure? 

What's your FC?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

It's at the bottom of my post.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> I hate how much Exp. it takes to level up Pseudos.
> 
> Elite 4 seems to be the best place for me to get XP. I can sweep anything with Xerneas after a Geomancy.* Is there anyway to avoid the ending credits after winning except for losing against Diantha on purpose?* It takes as much time to get through them as it does for me to beat the entire E4...
> 
> Also, any word on a Chansey safari?



huh.doesnt it save when you enter the Hall of Fame?after it has saved you could simply close and open the game again i think?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 30, 2013)

"You are now friends with me."


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> huh.doesnt it save when you enter the Hall of Fame?after it has saved you could simply close and open the game again i think?


Wouldn't I start back up right in the Hall of Fame then? 

I'll test it out.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I have to admit I don't enjoy contests at all, and I can only guess it isn't terribly popular overall which is why it was axed.



I'd have to disagree. There is a reason they kept contests for two generations in a row. Things like Musicals, PokeWood and PokeAthlon (sadly) got shafted immediately


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> People I've added that haven't added me back ():
> 
> Swarmy
> RPG
> ...



I just added ya.  Here's mine: 3222-5565-3085.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotcha.

This Inverse trainer is kicking my ass.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

I was late to the party so I just now revived my Sail fossil...

Hahaha, wut. Modest, female Amaura first try, what are the odds xD

0.5% for extra wut


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone have dittos in their safari? Need an imposter Ditto, Kira Yamato said he has some but he has never been online while I was so all I see are the first two pokes for his safari



pic related its me waiting for him to get online


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Some guy on NeoSeeker I'm talking to wants a Perfect IV Adamant HA Female Dratini holding a Master Ball for 1 Lucky Egg.

Telling that dumb cunt to fuck off.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, confirmed you can Soft Reset after your game is saved when you beat Diantha and skip the credits.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Also, confirmed you can Soft Reset after your game is saved when you beat Diantha and skip the credits.





Well good, now it's a lot faster.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Some guy on NeoSeeker I'm talking to wants a Perfect IV Adamant HA Female Dratini holding a Master Ball for 1 Lucky Egg.
> 
> Telling that dumb cunt to fuck off.




Lucky Eggs might be rare, but not that rare 

I fear for his/her grip on reality if s/he wasn't trolling


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Also, confirmed you can Soft Reset after your game is saved when you beat Diantha and skip the credits.



This is AAA information right here.

Thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone know how many battles it takes to rank up at the Battle Chateau? I've been stuck at Viscount forever. I've cleared the whole building out like 8 times, including using two writs, and still haven't ranked up.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 30, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> Anyone have dittos in their safari? Need an imposter Ditto, Kira Yamato said he has some but he has never been online while I was so all I see are the first two pokes for his safari
> 
> 
> 
> pic related its me waiting for him to get online



I added someone with a ditto safari on gamefaqs about an hour ago. His friend's list is probably full by now, but you can try.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2013)

I got to Marquis after a week or so.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I got to Marquis after a week or so.



A _week_ 

Don't you need to do something there to unlock your rival appearing in Kiloude? How long does that take?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Battle Maison. I did 10 rounds and she showed up.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

It's actually only 1 battle you need to do there to get your rival show up.


----------



## hehey (Oct 30, 2013)

The IV Judge guy, when he says "Stats like those... They simply cant be beat!", that means its 31 IV right?

I lucked out on Wonder Trade....

Got an Adamant Eevee Lv. 1 with *perfect 31 IV's in **HP, Attack, Defense, Sp. Attack, and Speed*. Its Ability is Run Away (i know there is an item that lets you change Abilities).... what can i do with this Eevee?, what can i evolve it into and have it be good?


I also go a Modest Deino Lv 1 with a perfect Special Attack Stat....

I also got a Bold Gourgeist with a perfect Special Attack Stat.... (USELESS perfect IV i know).

I also got a Modest Fennekin Lv.5 with a perfect Special Attack Stat...



The Hasty Lucario i got in the story has a Perfect Speed Stat by the way....


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Adamant Eevee is really only good for Leafeon or Flareon akaik.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

I just pop in every day, usually get a new rank a day.

I'm Marquis right now.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

hehey said:


> The IV Judge guy, when he says "Stats like those... They simply cant be beat!", that means its 31 IV right?
> 
> I lucked out on Wonder Trade....
> 
> ...



Seeing as it's Adamant, you're left with Leafeon and Flareon. You could always breed it to pass on the IVs and get a better nature.

The Lucario received in the story is always going to have perfect IVs in speed. I'm not sure if all the stats are pre-determined (and I believe nature as well), but I checked the ones I received in X and Y and they both were Hasty with perfect IVs in speed.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup, I'd make a Leafeon but that's for you to decide which one you like more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 30, 2013)

Shiny Skrelp!


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Battle Maison. I did 10 rounds and she showed up.





Alaude said:


> It's actually only 1 battle you need to do there to get your rival show up.



I haven't seen her and I've gotten 32 consecutive wins in Super Single and 20 in the regular Single Battle modes. Halp? 

I see her  Time to tear her a new one, again


----------



## hehey (Oct 30, 2013)

Guess i will have to breed the Eevee for a different nature, as much as i like Leafeon, id prefer an Eevee with nature suited to become a Vaporeon or a Jolteon or even an Umbreon... you know, the ones that are good in competitive battles.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

I still need pokerus and Scizor is offline.

Would anyone help me out?


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I haven't seen her and I've gotten 32 consecutive wins in Super Single and 20 in the regular Single Battle modes. Halp?



She won't challenge you in the Maison she'll be in Kiloude city when you go all the stairs to the up outside of houses. Don't know how to explain it in English any better.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I still need pokerus and Scizor is offline.
> 
> Would anyone help me out?



Naruto.  I don't have access to wifi right now.  I could give you one with pokerus but it would have to be much later at night. If you don't find any by then, just let me know.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Edit: Hahaha, oops, wrote without thinking there. Carry on.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Naruto.  I don't have access to wifi right now.  I could give you one with pokerus but it would have to be much later at night. If you don't find any by then, just let me know.



Thank you, but I think between BiNexus and Scizor someone should be able to help me out soon 

Also, for those curious:

The total cost for clothes and accessories is 4,420,800.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

Huh, whats the ratio for males passing down abilities? They keep passing them down the majority of the time

Think I'll do ralts next.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Huh, whats the ratio for males passing down abilities? They keep passing them down the majority of the time


Regular abilities? 0% unless they changed that this gen.

They can pass down Hidden Abilities with a Ditto but I'm not sure about the percentage.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Some little Baron twat with his level 20 Budew just called me, the Champion and savior of the region, a "plebeian." 

Ima let muh Quagsire rape 'im.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to the world of Pok?mon. I am Professor Autumn!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)

Autumn isn't a tree's name 

You're a con artist


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Some little Baron twat with his level 20 Budew just called me, the Champion and savior of the region, a "plebeian."
> 
> Ima let muh Quagsire rape 'im.


And the little runt calling us proles. 

How many times have I whipped his ass now?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Wonder Trade just keeps getting better and better. So far today I've gotten a Tyrunt, Charmander, Larvesta and Larvitar all with good natures.


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And the little runt calling us proles.
> 
> How many times have I whipped his ass now?




And little miss standard-upper-class-character-model Blondie criticizing our fabulous looks


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hunting this fucking Zapdos is a pain in the ass. 

I've only been able to encounter it twice so far. There's gotta be an easier way to do this.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

3DS Name: vgmexproto
FC: 5257-9380-8033
Trainer name: Ledain

This is my BF.  Add him please. Im going to help him add you all in the list.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, this version of the Bird Trio is whack

Running away before I even touch the buttons an' shit.

I'm just waiting for the bank 

Although it is kinda "realistic" in a way. Pokemon like these would run before you get a chance to do anything 



soulnova said:


> 3DS Name: vgmexproto
> FC: 5257-9380-8033
> Trainer name: Ledain
> 
> This is my BF.  Add him please. Im going to help him add you all in the list.


*Added*


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, this version of the Bird Trio is whack
> 
> Running away before I even touch the buttons an' shit.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, in this game they run from you several times before finally settling for a fight in Sea Spirit's Den.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah, well that's decent at least.

Sea Spirit's Den...That a loose reference to Lugia?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, this version of the Bird Trio is whack
> 
> Running away before I even touch the buttons an' shit.
> 
> ...



thank you. We added everyone on the 3ds FC list. 

Now we wait.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Should I use my Master ball on Zapdos? It's down to 1 HP and I've been unable to catch it with 28 Dusk Balls and 11 Timer Balls...


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, Master Balls were made to be used, and if you don't have anything else to use it on, then why not? 

But personally, I wouldn't.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

I've Mewtwo is a bitch to catch. Was planning on using it for that.

I wound up catching it with a Timer Ball though. Just took 37 Dusk Balls and 20 Timer Balls.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> I've Mewtwo is a bitch to catch. Was planning on using it for that.
> 
> I wound up catching it with a Timer Ball though. Just took 37 Dusk Balls and 20 Timer Balls.


Mewtwo and Zapdos have the same . You were just a victim of the random number generator.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't decide whether to trade my Zapdos for a Shiny Clauncher or a Shiny Skrelp. 

Thinking Skrelp. 

I wish you could see Natures on the GTS.


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't believe I have to wait until January to get an XY Pokedex/Post story guide. 



blunt said:


> I've Mewtwo is a bitch to catch. Was planning on using it for that.
> 
> I wound up catching it with a Timer Ball though. Just took 37 Dusk Balls and 20 Timer Balls.



In XY, the Quick Ball is your friend. Trust me.

Caught Xerneas on my 3rd attempt just from throwing a Quick Ball first thing.



alekos23 said:


> oh my



I'll sushi her up any day.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

†oo bad I hate the quick balls design.

Especially when it passes down to what I breed ;P


----------



## lacey (Oct 30, 2013)

Luxury balls are fucking sexy. 

Dream balls too.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Can't believe I have to wait until January to get an XY Pokedex/Post story guide.


Link?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Luxury balls are fucking sexy.
> 
> Dream balls too.



I caught my Reshiram in a Luxury Ball 

Beauty at it's finest


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Since no one else seems to be around...


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 30, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

